# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  POTPOMOGNUTA U AUSTRIJI

## marči

evo drage moje, kopirajte bitne postove, oblikujte ovu temu da vam bude što preglednija, što informativnija i sretno sretno sretno do neba!!!!

 :Heart:

----------


## ivica_k

> Eto mene povratnice pune dojmova sa konzultacija u Beču u privatnoj klinici Adebar.
> 
> Kliniku nije teško pronaći, nalazi se preko puta podzemne stanice Hizing, nekih 10 minuta pješke od Schonbrunna, ako se ide po autocesti treba samo paziti da se ne ide prema centru neko pratiti smjer Altmansdorf.
> Sestra je izuzetno ljubazna, priča engleski. Doktor je komunikativan, rado ogovara na sva pitanja, dobro priča engleski, o svemu je voljan prodiskutirati i dati svoje viđenje. Mene je posebno iznenadilo što je u sekundi, jedva pogledavši moj nalaz hormona, uočio da mi je hormon štitnjače previsok za ostvarivanje trudnoće, on jest u granicama normale za zdravu osobu i iznosi 3,6, ali za ostvarivanje trudnoće TSH ne smije biti veći od 2. U Hrvatskoj na to nije nitko obraćao pozornost!!!
> Što se tiče limita godina pacijentica oni nemaju, sve ovisi o nalazima, FSH uglavnom ne bi smio biti veći od 15 - 2o.
> Generalno idu na blastociste, ali nije uvjet, sve ovisi kako se stanice razvijaju, nema utjecaj na količinu već na stadij razvijanja.
> Što se tiče pitanja da li težina ima utjecaj na postupak odgovor je da IMA, indeks mase ne smije biti veći od 28, razlog tome je nepoznat, ali istraživanja pokazuju da žene sa masom iznad 28 puno teže ostvaruju trudnoći i zato on preporuča da se prije postupka težina smanji.
> Austrijski zakon se mijenjao prošle godine, ali samo u pogledu da sada klinike moraju tražiti od pacijenata pretrage na zarazne bolesti što do tada nije bio slučaj. 
> IMSI metoda košta 2600 eura dok standardan IVF/ICSI 2100 eura, konzultacije 120 eura. Lijekovi su otprilike 1200 eura. Embriji se zamrzavaju i čuvaju 10 godina. Transfer max 3 embrija. Nakon punkcije dr preporuča da se ostane u Beču do transfera. Znači nekih 4-5 dana.
> Malo odužih, ako ima još kakvih pitanja, slobodno mi se obratite. Ja sada moram 3 tjedna piti Euthyrox za snižavanje TSH, napraviti novi nalaz i mejlati dr zajedno sa danom ciklusa pa će mi on poslati protokol. Lijekove sam kupila.

----------


## ivica_k

mi smo za dva tjedna na konzultacijama u Adebaru, ako netko još želi nešto pitati, samo dajte...javim povratne info od dr.

----------


## jelenkić

*KLINIKA ADEBAR - BEČ*
1. Spermiogram € 50 
2. Provjera plodnosti € 250 
3. Krioprezervacija sperme € 250 
4. Homologna inseminacija (partnerova sperma) -Percoll gradient centrifugation- € 400  
5. Heterogena prva inseminacija (donirana sperma) € 1200 
6. Heterogena inseminacija € 650 
7. FET € 620 
8. IVF/ICSI sa tretmanom injekcijama i zamrzavanjem embrija  € 2100, IMSI (ako je potrebno) €2600 
9. VF/ICSI sa tretmanom injekcija i zamrz. embrija i  aspiracija sperme punkcijom testisa € 2900 
10. Anestezija € 140 
11. Prve konzultacije € 120 
  Cijena lijekova cca € 1200 

NALAZI KOJE TRAŽE (KOPIJE)
Za žene
1.HORMONI – TSH, ESTADRIOL, PROLAKTIN, LH, FSH, DHEA-S
2.ANTITIJELA RUBEOLE, HIV, HBsAG, HEP C
3.KRVNA GRUPA I RH FAKTOR
4.PAPA TEST I BRISEVI NA AEROBE I ANAEROBE (ne stariji od 6 mjeseci)
5.MAMOGRAFIJA (nakon 35.godine)
Za muškarce
1.HIV, HBsAG, HEP C
2.KRVNA GRUPA I RH FAKTOR
3.AKTUALNI SPERMIOGRAM + BRISEVI + KLAMIDIJA I AEROBI I ANAEROBI (mi smo imali samo spermiogram od početka godine, brisevi su stariji)

Adresa:

Hadikgasse 82, 1140 Beč
Tel: +43 8946330
www.adebar.co.at

dr. Alexander Schult

----------


## ina33

Zanimljivo mi je da traže mamografiju za žene preko 35 i podsjetilo me na to da je trebam napraviti. Jelenkić, zapisala sam da si rekla da se dr. preziva Schütz  :Love: .

----------


## jelenkić

je,je Schultz, ma brzina radi greške! hvala na ispravci!
ja sam napravila ultrazvuk dojke, a na mamografiju moram sa 30 zbog obiteljske anamneze.

----------


## rijecanka77

*jelenkić* i *Marians*,

Drago mi je da ste imale pozitivno iskustvo u Adebaru kod dr. Sch.  Stvarno ste u dobrim i profesionalnim rukama!  Želim vam svima iskrenu sreću i da ostanete trudne kao i ja!  Mi smo već u 21. tjednu i još ponekad ne mogu vjerovati da nosim dva mala andjela u buši (osim kad lupaju).  :Smile:  
Nama je Maribor isto bio prvotna opcija i već smo imali zakazane konzultacije koje smo naposljetku odgodili zbog trudnoće.  Adebar nam je bio stanica "izmedju" dok čekamo godinu dana na postupak u Mariboru.  Na kraju se pokazala kao izvrstan potez, pogotovo zbog naše dijagnoze i primjene IMSI metode.

Željela bih još samo komentirati cjenik iz Adebara.  Nama anesteziju nisu posebno naplatili (na cjeniku 140€), sve je uključeno u cijenu postupka.  IMSI dodje 2700€, a ne 2600€ (2100+600).  Mislim da su vam lijekovi puno skuplji u Austriji, ali provjerite (tako mi je i dr. rekao).  Znam da sam Utrogestan u Beču kupovala po 11€, a kod nas dodje 40-50 kn.

Pozz svima od nas 3!   :Kiss:

----------


## bernadette

e, ovako: dr. schütz je lijecnik, strucnjak kakvog samo
pozeljeti mozemo. u ponedjeljak mi je obavio transfer,
vratio dva embrija. ovo je treci pokusaj, prva dva u GK (privatklinik 
goldenes kreuz). naravno, klinika GK je ogromna u usporedbi sa
adebar, personal dvadeset puta veci, ali i odnos prema pacijentu
znatno drugaciji. kako napisah na temi odbrojavanje, u gk je super-
profi, vrlo seriozno, ali sve se radi po shemi. rijetko koji dr ima
vremena baviti se tobom kao jedinkom. uz to, dogadja se da tri dr se bave tobom, jedan punktira, drugi transferira, treci radi us...
u adebar je sve puno toplije, konkretnije i imas odmah dojam da si
u dobrim rukama. dr schütz radi po metodama dr. feichtinger, koji 
je opet preteca ivf u austriji. 
mozda je slucaj, ali u tjednu od 17.08. do 21.08. kada sam radila betu nakon ivf u gk, visila sam u austrijskom forumu. pet cura je imalo negativnu betu, svih pet iz gk. isti tjedan adebar je brojao 5 pozitivnih!!!
ivica_k, puno srece za dva tjedna u adebar!
rijecanka77, tebi zahvaljujem da si mi preporucila dr. schütz. sve
najbolje tebi i tvojim zwillingen (oni su pola becani   :Wink:   zar ne)
jelenkic, marians,neka budemo sve adebar - dobitne!

nervozna bernadette iz beca

----------


## jelenkić

riječanka, sad neznam šta da mislim vezano na IMSI, meni je dr na papir napisao da je IVF 2100, a ako se ide na IMSI 2600 eura. Da li su pojeftinili, ili se dr zabunio, vidjet ćemo. puno sreće tebi i tvojim mrvicama!
bernadette, hvala ti što si podijelila svoje pozitivno iskustvo Adebara s nama, sad još više nade polažem u taj postupak, dobro je znati da si u sigurnim i stručnim rukama, a da ne velim što takvo toplo okruženje radi za psihu! želim ti pozitivnu betu i dva mala anđela kao i riječanka!  :Love:

----------


## DinciP

Jutro suborke.. 

Ja sam na forumu redovno, ali uglavnom čitam. 
Ovim putem želim reći da sam i ja ( po preporuci rijecanke77 ) odabrala Adebar i uskoro krećemo!!! Nakon normalizacije TSH ( sa 2,63 na 1,84 ), dobili smo upute za lijekove. 14.10. imamo prvi UZV u Zagrebu, a 16.10. u Beću. U dogovoru s dr.Schutzom u petak ćemo doći na uzv i vratiti se u Zg, a u ponedjeljak pa do petka ( kad se uobičajeno planira transfer ) biti ćemo u Beću. Pisati ću vam sve. I da, odlučili smo se za IMSI. Sad sam u poslu traženja apartmana u blizini.

----------


## fritulica1

Sretno svima, zvuci super to sto pricate. :Love:  
Bi li mi netko mogao opisati kakav je to IMSI postupak?

----------


## DinciP

Laički, IMSI je dodatni postupak ICSI metode kojim se pod specijalnim turbo mikroskopom odabire genetski najkvalitetniji spermići koji će se oploditi jajašce. Preporučljivo onima kod kojim partner ima vrlo loše stanje, a i kod onih koji su imali više neuspješnih ICSI-a.

----------


## fritulica1

> Laički, IMSI je dodatni postupak ICSI metode kojim se pod specijalnim turbo mikroskopom odabire genetski najkvalitetniji spermići koji će se oploditi jajašce. Preporučljivo onima kod kojim partner ima vrlo loše stanje, a i kod onih koji su imali više neuspješnih ICSI-a.


Zanimljivo, hvala Dinci!

----------


## rijecanka77

> riječanka, sad neznam šta da mislim vezano na IMSI, meni je dr na papir napisao da je IVF 2100, a ako se ide na IMSI 2600 eura. Da li su pojeftinili, ili se dr zabunio, vidjet ćemo. puno sreće tebi i tvojim mrvicama!


Pogledala sam račun, platili 2700€.  Vjerojatno se zabunio, a i na njemačkom dijelu web stranice piše da IMSI košta 600€.  

Sretno!

----------


## jelenkić

Evo pitanca za znalce: za Orgalutran i Menopur nisam dobila šprice i igle u pakovanju pa me zanima da li mogu koristiti one koje nisam upotrijebila od Gonala ili su drugačije? 
I koliko se dugo uzima Orgalutran jer ih je u pakovanju 5 kom, a s obzirom da je to supresija i da sam kod Suprefacta šmrcala cijelo vrijeme do punkcije, kako to funkcionira s Orgalutranom? Znam da će mi dr sve reći ali znatiželjna sam... Hvala!!!

----------


## ivica_k

ne znam odgovor na tvoje pitanje...ali znam da se naš termin konzultacija približio, i da sam jaaako uzbuđena :D

----------


## jelenkić

nadam se da ćeš i ti s nama dijeliti početne pozitivne dojmove koji će se, iskreno se nadam, i nastaviti! inače, parking u ulici klinike je besplatan, na naše veliko iznenađenje!

----------


## rijecanka77

> Evo pitanca za znalce: za Orgalutran i Menopur nisam dobila šprice i igle u pakovanju pa me zanima da li mogu koristiti one koje nisam upotrijebila od Gonala ili su drugačije? 
> I koliko se dugo uzima Orgalutran jer ih je u pakovanju 5 kom, a s obzirom da je to supresija i da sam kod Suprefacta šmrcala cijelo vrijeme do punkcije, kako to funkcionira s Orgalutranom? Znam da će mi dr sve reći ali znatiželjna sam... Hvala!!!


Hm, ja sam Orgalutran imala u gotovim špricama (isto 5 komada).   Nisam ni znala da postoji u drugačijem obliku.  Orgalutran (antagonist) se uobičajeno počne koristiti 6. dan stimulacije (ja sam do zadnjeg dana stimulacije), u jutarnjim satima, nakon prve folikulometrije.  Ali će ti dr. točno reći kakav je tvoj protokol.
Šprice i igle za Menopur normalno kupuješ u ljekarni odvojeno, što god ti odgovara, to ionako sama miksaš, pretpostavljam kao i Gonal (koji nisam koristila).

----------


## rijecanka77

> nadam se da ćeš i ti s nama dijeliti početne pozitivne dojmove koji će se, iskreno se nadam, i nastaviti! inače, parking u ulici klinike je besplatan, na naše veliko iznenađenje!


Ako kojim slučajem ne nadjete parking u ulicama oko klinike, možete parkirati i u garaži hotela Ekazent Schönbrunn koji je doslovce preko puta klinike.  Mislim da je sat parkinga oko 2€, ali kad je stiska s vremenom, dobro dodje.  :Grin:

----------


## bernadette

za parking: ja uvijek andjem parking brzo i blizu. bila sam zadnji mjesec dana makar jednom tjedno u adebar.
za spritze: od dr, schütz dobijete igle, spritze i desinfekt. sredstvo, sve lijepo upakirano   :Smile:  
uzgred, ja testiram u petak, doma - pipitest, potom labor-test kod dr. schütz.
ivica-k, javi obavezno dojmove.
jelenkic, jesi li ti vec bila u vienna? nisam skontala, nazalost.

----------


## jelenkić

bernadette, da, bila sam ja kod dr. Schutz, nabavila sam lijekove ali za neke nemam šprice pa sam mislila iskoristiti one koje su mi ostale iz prijašnjeg postupka u Hr, obične injekcije Gonala, imam ih desetak doma.
trenutno snižavam hormon štitnjače, još tjedan dana pa ću napraviti novi nalaz i to poslati doktoru.
ako ti nije problem, daj napiši kako si uzimala lijekove, koji dan šta i u kojoj količini.
sretno u petak!!!!!

----------


## bernadette

hallo, jelenkic!
kod dr. schütz, ili kako ga ove moje cure u austrijskom forumu zovu, kod schützija   :Smile:   sam imala kratki protokol. pocela 14.sept., pet dana clomiphen, dva puta dnevno + aprednislon pet dana + pet x merional po dvije ampule. cijeli protokol trajao tjedan dana. dva puta u bila mjeriti folikelln, dobila pregnyl-spritze i tojeto - punkcija 25.sept. transfer 28.sept., vracena dva embrija   :Heart:   :Saint:  
u skoli, u kojoj radim, imamo dva slucaja svinjske gripe (ne u mojoj klassi, hvala bogu). jucer pozvala schützija, pitala je l' to neki problem za mene, buduci da sam u fazi ocekivanja, cekanja rezultata (pozitivnog   :Wink:  )
veli schütz - nix panik, ruke prati cesto i tojeto.
inace, u subotu, nakon punkcije me pozvao tel. i priopcio mi da imamo dva embrija, pitao zelim li u nedjelju ili ponedjeljak transfer. ja velim, bolje mozda pon. da vas ne maltretiram nedjeljom, trebate biti sa svojom obitelji, nedjelja i to... veli schützi, kein problem, mogu ja i nedjelju, 'ich möchte sie unbedingt schwanger machen!' to na deutsch zvuci super smijesno, kao: ja vas zelim po svaku cijenu zatrudniti   :Laughing:  tako nekako.
poslije cujem od cura u forumu, koje opet sve znaju, kako siroti dr upravo ima probleme u braku   :Sad:  

eto, jelenkic, to bi bilo kratko izvjesce, javim ti u petak rezultat.
pozz

----------


## jelenkić

Bernadette, vidim da je doktor jako dragi, žao mi je što nema sreće na privatnom planu.
Tebi danas vibram iz petnih žila za pozitivan testić!!!!!!!! Hvala na informacijama!
Još samo tjedan dana Euthyroxa i krećem!!

----------


## ivica_k

bernadette, uljepšaj nam dan :D

----------


## ane80

jel nam barnadette trudna da li zna tko da li ima pozitivan testic :D  :D

----------


## bernadette

drage cure,
nisam vas htjela razalostiti. no, sto je izvjesno, treba se i reci. u petak sam trebala raditi test. u srijedu sam dobila fibru, gnojnu anginu, znojila se cijelu noc. buduci ad nisam smjela uzeti medikamente, stanje je u cetvrtak bilo jos gore. navecer sam pozvala dr, rekao da odmah idem u labor raditi test. test je negativan. ovoga puta (prvi put) sam imala dobar osjecaj, bila vrlo optimisticna. no, sto je tu je. u utorak sam kod schütza na razgovoru, pa cemo vidjeti kako i kada dalje...
vama zelim svu srecu ovog svijeta, a ja cu se javiti u utorak.

----------


## ane80

bok,

nemoj se zalostiti,drugi put ce biti bolje samoj sebi moras tako govoriti.
ja ti od   :Heart:   zelim kao prvo da ozdravis i da onda zdrava krenes na novu oplodnju   :Smile:  

pozdrav i svako dobro

----------


## ivica_k

bernadette, želim ti brzo ozdravljenje i ~~~~~~~~~za slijedeći pokušaj  :Love:  

naše konzultacije su odgođene za 2 tjedna  :Cekam:  
strpljen-spašen  :Grin:

----------


## Marians

bernadette, jako mi je žao što nije uspjelo  :Sad:  
Želim ti da što prije ozdraviš i da ti slijedeći put beta bude velika.

----------


## jelenkić

draga bernadette, ozdravi nam čim prije i u nove pokušaje! pusa
ivica k, brzo će ta dva tjedna proći!

----------


## DinciP

Bernadette , žao mi je, što reći...  

Ja sam trenutno u fazi gonaliziranja. Za razliku od zadnje stimulacije s Menopurom, nemam nikakvih simptoma ( osobito brzo umaranje kojeg je bilo prije ). Čekam srijedu i prvi UZV tu u Zagrebu, a onda dogovor s Dr. Schutzom. Uzbuđenje pred postupak raste, a opet se ne želim previše nadati... 

Pozdrav svim čekalicama postupka u Beču.

----------


## DinciP

Bernadette , žao mi je, što reći...  

Ja sam trenutno u fazi gonaliziranja. Za razliku od zadnje stimulacije s Menopurom, nemam nikakvih simptoma ( osobito brzo umaranje kojeg je bilo prije ). Čekam srijedu i prvi UZV tu u Zagrebu, a onda dogovor s Dr. Schutzom. Uzbuđenje pred postupak raste, a opet se ne želim previše nadati... 

Pozdrav svim čekalicama postupka u Beču.

----------


## bernadette

evo mene, moje cure   :Smile:  
antibiotik djeluje, vec mi je bolje. strasno je sto idem raditi, vec sam falila tokom postupka nekoliko dana, pa mi je savjest losa. osim toga, falicu i kod sljedeceg postupka   :Wink:  
sutra imam razgovor kod schütza, javim vam sto je dogovoreno.
hvala vam svima na utjesnim rijecima.
ako trebate info ili bilo kakvu pomoc iz (u) beca - bitte, javite

----------


## bernadette

ivica_k, zasto su konsultacije odgodjene?

----------


## bernadette

ane80, nix dobila. pisi ponovno.

----------


## ivica_k

> ivica_k, zasto su konsultacije odgodjene?


dr. nas nije mogao primiti u dogovorenom terminu, pa smo pomaknuti za 20.10.

dincip, ti si naša slijedeća bečka trudnica  :Yes:

----------


## ivica_k

upravo sam na jednom drugom forumu pročitala da je uvjet za imsi selekciju spermija koji će se koristiti za oplodnju barem 10 mil. spermija u ejakulatu :?  
je li to točno? da li je dr. schutz vama na konzultacijama spominjao minimalan broj spermija koji se mora imati za imsi metodu? mi ih nemamo ni približno toliko  :Sad:

----------


## jelenkić

Nama nije spominjao ništa o broju potrebnih spermija za IMSI. Samo je rekao da ako on utvrdi da ima potrebe uraditi IMSI da će nam to predložiti nakon punkcije, a ako ne ići će se na ICSI. Možda nama taj dio nije spominjao jer ih mi količinski imamo dovoljno, problem je pokretljivost i morfologija.

----------


## rijecanka77

> upravo sam na jednom drugom forumu pročitala da je uvjet za imsi selekciju spermija koji će se koristiti za oplodnju barem 10 mil. spermija u ejakulatu :?  
> je li to točno? da li je dr. schutz vama na konzultacijama spominjao minimalan broj spermija koji se mora imati za imsi metodu? mi ih nemamo ni približno toliko


Ma kakvi, to nije istina, ne brini se.  Dobro je *jelenkić* napisala, radi se o morfologiji i pokretljivosti, a ne o broju.  Pa zato se i zove IMSI jer se fokusira na morfologiju.  Mi smo imali tek oko 1 mil. spermija u ejakulatu.  Bit će sve dobro, ne brini unaprijed.  Doktor je taj koji će odlučiti što je za vas najbolje.  :Kiss:

----------


## DinciP

Nama je doktor s obzirom na nalaz ( cca. 100-tinjak tisuća, znači very bad ) odmah predložio IMSI. 
I hvala na lijepim željama. I ja se nadam uspjehu, a opet šanse su takve kakve jesu... Pitala sam doktora kad sam ga vidila zadnji put, i rekao je da im je uspješnost u prošloj godini bila preko 40%, a uglavnom rade ICSI metodu. A vidit' ćemo...

Pitanje iskusnoj rijecanki. Prestala sam s Primosistonom u nedjelju, a od petka sam na Gonalu. E sad, čudno mi je šta sutra imam prvi UZV, a još nisam procurila... Znam da je ovo drugačiji protokol nego u Hrv, ali nekako baš ne prati prirodni ciklus...ili griješim...jer već slijedeći tjedan, u utorak bi trebala biti punkcija ( ako sve bude po planu )

----------


## rijecanka77

> Nama je doktor s obzirom na nalaz ( cca. 100-tinjak tisuća, znači very bad ) odmah predložio IMSI. 
> I hvala na lijepim željama. I ja se nadam uspjehu, a opet šanse su takve kakve jesu... Pitala sam doktora kad sam ga vidila zadnji put, i rekao je da im je uspješnost u prošloj godini bila preko 40%, a uglavnom rade ICSI metodu. A vidit' ćemo...
> 
> Pitanje iskusnoj rijecanki. Prestala sam s Primosistonom u nedjelju, a od petka sam na Gonalu. E sad, čudno mi je šta sutra imam prvi UZV, a još nisam procurila... Znam da je ovo drugačiji protokol nego u Hrv, ali nekako baš ne prati prirodni ciklus...ili griješim...jer već slijedeći tjedan, u utorak bi trebala biti punkcija ( ako sve bude po planu )


Mi za uspješnost nismo niti pitali.  Iskreno, ne znam zapravo koji bi me odgovor niti zadovoljio.  Da su rekli da je uspješnost 50%, mislim da bih počela sumnjati da su neki hoštapleri i da muljaju.  A opet, da je neki mali postotak, pomislila bih da nemaju pojma što rade.  Baš sam nemoguća.  :Embarassed: 

Što se tiče protokola, ti si čitav tjedan pomaknula unaprijed.  Nije ti sutra prvi uzv, već u slijedeću srijedu.  Znači, u nedjelju (prekjučer) ti je bila zadnja tbl Primosistona, procurit ćeš najkasnije u četvrtak, onda u petak počinješ s Gonalima i tek slijedeći tjedan - srijeda imaš prvu folikulometriju.  A punkcija- utorak, to je tek za 14 dana.    :Grin:  

Daj još malo pogledaj protokol.  Ako ti nije jasno, javi mi se na pp.

----------


## ivica_k

hvala cure, malo ste me umirile, a potpuno smirena ću biti nakon razgovora s docom  :Grin:

----------


## pino

> Mi za uspješnost nismo niti pitali.  Iskreno, ne znam zapravo koji bi me odgovor niti zadovoljio.  Da su rekli da je uspješnost 50%, mislim da bih počela sumnjati da su neki hoštapleri i da muljaju.  A opet, da je neki mali postotak, pomislila bih da nemaju pojma što rade.  Baš sam nemoguća.


U najboljim svjetskim klinikama i za kategoriju pacijentica s najboljim prognozama, uspjeh je oko 60%. Nisu hostapleri i ne muljaju ako to kazu. Takav uspjeh imaju u Americi, u Mariboru, u Spanjolskoj, u Italiji - naravno, u pojedinim klinikama i na pojedinoj grupi pacijenata. Zapravo je 40% sasvim prihvatljiva stopa uspjeha. Npr. to je u Americi prosjek. 

Ako nekome kaze drugacije stope uspjeha, uvijek se morate pitati za koju kategoriju pacijenata (a vazni parametri su: dob, odgovor na stimulaciju, i broj prijasnjih neuspjesnih postupaka (tj. broj kvalitetnih transferiranih predembrija jer nije isto imati neuspjesan prirodnjak i neuspjesnu punu stimulaciju))

----------


## DinciP

Rijecanka, i meni su bili čudni datumi, ali takav protokol sam dobila na mail ; evo kopiram:
Derar .........
So the TSH level is normal. Please continue medication.
If you have primosiston you have to start on friday 2nd until next sunday 11th of october.( 3 tablets a day 1-1-1) A bleeding will start 2 till 5 days after the last tablets.
Then you start with puregon(gonal) 175 IU daily on friday 9th until tuesday 13th of october First ultrasound on wednesday the 14th.Then we should have a phone call to plan the following procedure

Kind regards

A.Schütz

...idem ga sad zvati. Već sam proplakala, jer mislim da je pogriješio. A ako je stvarno pogriješio u davanju protokola to je stvarno spektakularna glupost od doktora... Lagano sam pop.. 
Javim nakon što se čujem s njim.

----------


## DinciP

Čula sam se s doktorom.. Užas, plakala sam non-stop. Uglavnom, dr je pogriješio. To se mislim može dogoditi samo meni... Idem u petak gore da se dogovorimo za dalje  - drage moje, nemam komentara.. Razočarana sam totalno.

----------


## jelenkić

Ne mogu vjerovat!!! Pa kako je tako pogriješio??? Sad sam i ja u panici, mislim, znam da se pogreške događaju, ali ovo i nije mala greška. Nadam se da će ipak sve dobro ispasti   :Love:

----------


## ivica_k

draga Dina, zaista je nezahvalno komentirati propust dr., ali opet, dobro da si relativno brzo zaključila da nešto ne štima
~~~~~~~~~~~ da u petak dođete do najboljeg rješenja za tebe!

----------


## DinciP

Pa i nisam relativno brzo skužila jer sam već 5 dana na Gonalima ( 15 komada ukupno ). Folikuli su već na 8-9 mm, a danas mi je 1.dc. I šta sad... Da ne pričam da sam već na poslu dogovorila za slijedeći tjedan godišnji, da sam rezervirala apartman itd. I sad bi se navodno to pomaklo za tjedan dana... Pa nije to samo tako dragi moj doture..

Sad očekujem od doktora prijedlog kako ćemo ovo riješiti ( financijski naravno ). Ne želim ići u postupak, potrošiti cca. 4000 € i ako beta bude negativna razmišljati da je to jer je postupak pogrešan od početka. Pa pojela bi samu sebe od samokrivnje... I kao da je to malo para.

Tko je spomenuo da se doktor razvodi..očito se privatni život odrazio na posao.

----------


## ina33

> Pa i nisam relativno brzo skužila jer sam već 5 dana na Gonalima ( 15 komada ukupno ). Folikuli su već na 8-9 mm, a danas mi je 1.dc. I šta sad... Da ne pričam da sam već na poslu dogovorila za slijedeći tjedan godišnji, da sam rezervirala apartman itd. I sad bi se navodno to pomaklo za tjedan dana... Pa nije to samo tako dragi moj doture..
> 
> Sad očekujem od doktora prijedlog kako ćemo ovo riješiti ( financijski naravno ). Ne želim ići u postupak, potrošiti cca. 4000 € i ako beta bude negativna razmišljati da je to jer je postupak pogrešan od početka. Pa pojela bi samu sebe od samokrivnje... I kao da je to malo para.
> 
> Tko je spomenuo da se doktor razvodi..očito se privatni život odrazio na posao.


DinciP, mislim da ćeš se to uspjeti dogovoriti, moj savjet ti je samouvjereno zatražit svoje pravo. Sjećam se slučaja jedne forumašice iz Srbije koju su zezli u Ljubljani jer joj nisu radili ICSI iako je bila slučaj za ICSI po papirima i imali su loše rezultate oplodnje i dobila je pravo na novi postupak besplatno (lijekove je snosila sama) i jedne u Mariboru koja je zbog dijagnoze spermiograma trebala odmah na oplodnju, imala je od dosta stanica ništa za transferirati i njoj su isto ponudili da uđe brzo u postupak. Nama se dogodilo za pohranu matičnih stanica kćerke da su nam ih stavili u krivi medij i sad nam stanice (pitanje jesu li uopće upotrebjlive) čuvaju u mediju za koštanu srž besplatno. To se može, ovdje je riječ o čistoj liječničkoj pogrešci, koja se može dogododiti, ali se mora i iskompenzirati ako su fer u klinici. Sretno u dogovoru kompenzacije, ali i u postupku, nemoj odmah gubit svu nadu, koji put sve bude krivo, a do rezultata ipak dođe, i vice versa.

----------


## DinciP

Draga ina33, cijenim tvoje savjete. Ti si u toj problematici bila dovoljno dugo da znaš cake i cakice.

Doktor je bio predložio nekakav popustić koji po mom mišljenju nije dovoljan, jer ne kompenzira sve troškove koje sam imala i koje ću imati. Ne zaboravimo da i moje psihološko stanje ima svoju cijenu. A ponajviše to da dam tolike novce za eventualno neuspjeli postupak koji je od početka vođen krivo. 
Inače, klinika je u njegovom vlasništvu i mislim da se on treba postaviti kao profesionalac ( i za win-win dogovor nema prepreke, jer on odlučuje o svemu). Ako njegov prijedlog ne bude zadovoljavajući, ovaj postupak ću dovršiti u Vinogradskoj, a nova destinacija za inozemstvo je Prag ( daj bože da ne dočekam Maribor u 9/2010 ).

Ne želim biti sitničava i tako to, ali ja imam svoja prava i neću da me netko voza i to za velike novce. 
Baš sam pegulasta...

----------


## ina33

DinciP, mislim da ti je dobar plan - sretno   :Love: ! Svakom se može pegula dogoditk, tako sam se i ja isto mislila da kud su moju malu od svih baš zezli (a radi se o dobrom i provjerenom labu) i puno mi je značio njihov otvoreni stav tj. to što su voluntirali priznanje greške u svemu tome.

----------


## ivica_k

> Tko je spomenuo da se doktor razvodi..očito se privatni život odrazio na posao.


i ja sam to pročitala i komentirala s MM da se neće ta situacija odraziti na posao?! :/ 

vjerujem da je dr. itekako svjestan svog propusta i da će se postupiti korektno. uz tebe smo, sretno  :Love:

----------


## bernadette

oh, Dinci, to je strasno. strasno je svakako. psihicki teret je i bez ovakvih gresaka strasan. o materijalnom da ne govorim, kome padaju novci s neba, pa da mu je svejedno  :shock: 
ja sam fakat sokirana. ok, tamo gdje ljudi rade, greske se dogadjaju. ali, ovakve greske su neozbiljne. ovo se nije smjelo dogoditi!
ja sam jucer bila kod dr. uzeo si je puno vremena da razgovara sa mnon; prijedlog je da sljedeci postupak pravimo u prirodnom ciklusu. ne znam kako ce sve ovo ispasti, ja sam sada naprosto bez rijeci i totalno nesigurna. tako mi je zao, Dinci. i vrlo me interesira sa kojim rabatom ce dr nastupiti. molim te, pisi nam.

----------


## bernadette

> DinciP prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Tko je spomenuo da se doktor razvodi..očito se privatni život odrazio na posao.
> 
> 
> i ja sam to pročitala i komentirala s MM da se neće ta situacija odraziti na posao?! :/ 
> 
> vjerujem da je dr. itekako svjestan svog propusta i da će se postupiti korektno. uz tebe smo, sretno


ama, to su neke kokosi komentirale na austrijskom forumu kako ima probleme u braku, sto uopce nije istina. siroti dr bio tjedan dana na odmoru s djecom, buduci da supruga ne skija, i to je njima bila indikacija da nesto tu ne stima  :shock:  i ja sam nasjela na te glupe traceve. idiotski. 
bez obzira na bilo kakve okolnosti, ovo sto se Dinci dogodilo je nedopustivo i mene zivo zanima kakav epilog ce dozivjeti sve ovo. zapravo bi njegova firma trebala snositi sve troskove, storno-gebühren (ne znam, kunem se, kako se ovo veli na hrvatskom   :Smile:  ) eventualnih rezervacija i ostalog. o dusevnim konsekvencama da ne govorim...

----------


## DinciP

Curke, hvala na potpori.
Zasad čekam da mi doktor odgovori na mail u kojem sam objasnila šta njegova pogreška znači, te da mi ponudi neko drugo rješenje ( od onog koje predložio )... Mislim da bi se sad mogla zadovoljiti jedino s tim da mi naplati punu cijenu postupka, ali samo ako postupak uspije, u protivnom bez naplate ( ja sam lijekove ionako već platila, a i za smještaj ću se dogovoriti ). 

Evo pitanje vezano za tematiku. Kaže doktor da nije nikakva smetnja šta sam uzela Gonale prije vremena ( i to 15 komada !!! ). Kako je moguće da to nije bitno. Meni je danas krenula menga, a ja već imam folikule na pola puta (8-9mm). I kako sad ti folići mogu biti kvalitetni ( puni! ) ako nisu imali svoje normalno terminiranje. Ispada da dan početka stimulacije nije toliko bitan!? I ne kažem da s tim nije moguća trudnoća, dapače, ali ako je ne bude, tko može reći da nije bilo radi loše kvalitete jajašaca ( a zbog svega navedenoga ). I šta vi sad kažete na to. 

S ovim svim hoću reći da nije meni toliko do novaca ( iako se radi o zaista velikoj sumi ), nego ne želim unaprijed plaćati tuđe greške.

Samo da se dr što prije javi s prijedlogom..već sam nestrpljiva

----------


## bernadette

nemam vremena pisati dugo, zurim na termin, morala sam se kratko javiti; sta znaci nema veze 15 gonala?!!! kuham od bijesa! neka ih onda on uzme svih petnaest, ako nema veze!
uf, sad sam bas ljuta!
javit cu se kasnije, taman da se ispusem

----------


## Rimljanka

Dinči, i ja sam šokirana tvojom pričom, iako još uvijek može sve dobro završiti  :Smile:  . Držim fige! Bitno je da imaš plan.

Ja sam čekalica Maribora, ali zbog suprugove dijagnoze (oligoasthenozoospermija) i tri neuspješna IVF-ICSI, duboko razmišljam o klinici Adebar zbog IMSI metode. Bar sam razmišljala dok nisam pročitala iskustvo od Dinči, sad više ništa ne znam, očekujem nastavak  priče.

Inače cure, što vi mislite,  je li IMSI kao metoda toliko uspješnija od ICSI da se radi metode isplati mijenjati kliniku? Ako mi netko može pomoći u dilemi . . .

----------


## DinciP

New info:
Kaže dr: da ne bi smanjili šanse za trudnoću ovaj ciklus ipak nećemo ništa ( znači ipak se smanjuje šansa?! ). U postupak bi kasnije ( čekam odgovor šta znači kasnije; mjesec, dva ? ), on bi mi nadomjestio potrošene Gonale, te ne bi naplatio dodatak za IMSI ( 600€ ). 

Još nisam konačno odlučila, ali mislim da ću reći "Hvala, ali ne hvala" ovoj klinici. Doktor se ispričao i sve to skupa ( mailom, ne usmeno ), ali meni njegov prijedlog bezveze. Ja sam imala stimulaciju uprazno i izgubit ću sigurno par mjeseci minimalno na rekuperaciju.
Od doktora sam tražila da mi pošalje moje Gonale poštom ( 15 ampula - nadam se da to može, jer mi se ne troši 1.000kn na put do Beča ), jer ne želim čekati tamo neki postupak na koji možda neću ni ići. Ćekam njegov ogovor na to..

..Bernadettice, samo cool. Ništa nas ne smije iznenaditi. Ja kažem da je možda ovo baš bio prst sudbine..

----------


## DinciP

Rimljanka, ja i dalje mislim da je Adebar dobra klinika, s dobrom statistikom uspjeha i nama važnom IMSI metodom ( zbog toga sam se i odlučila za njih ), ali mene su osobno pogodili na ružan način i ne znam kako da idem kod tog doktora i da ga gledam u oči nakon svega. I njegovih 600€ popusta je meni nikakva kompenzacija. 
Ali vama svima želim uspjeh u Adebaru, a ja ću jednostavno ( kako mi se čini ) sreću morati potražiti negdje drugdje...

----------


## Marians

> Curke, hvala na potpori.
> Zasad čekam da mi doktor odgovori na mail u kojem sam objasnila šta njegova pogreška znači, te da mi ponudi neko drugo rješenje ( od onog koje predložio )... Mislim da bi se sad mogla zadovoljiti jedino s tim da mi naplati punu cijenu postupka, ali samo ako postupak uspije, u protivnom bez naplate ( ja sam lijekove ionako već platila, a i za smještaj ću se dogovoriti ). 
> 
> Evo pitanje vezano za tematiku. Kaže doktor da nije nikakva smetnja šta sam uzela Gonale prije vremena ( i to 15 komada !!! ). Kako je moguće da to nije bitno. Meni je danas krenula menga, a ja već imam folikule na pola puta (8-9mm). I kako sad ti folići mogu biti kvalitetni ( puni! ) ako nisu imali svoje normalno terminiranje. Ispada da dan početka stimulacije nije toliko bitan!? I ne kažem da s tim nije moguća trudnoća, dapače, ali ako je ne bude, tko može reći da nije bilo radi loše kvalitete jajašaca ( a zbog svega navedenoga ). I šta vi sad kažete na to. 
> 
> S ovim svim hoću reći da nije meni toliko do novaca ( iako se radi o zaista velikoj sumi ), nego ne želim unaprijed plaćati tuđe greške.
> 
> Samo da se dr što prije javi s prijedlogom..već sam nestrpljiva


DinciP, ne mogu vjerovati da ti je doktor pogrešno propisao protokol i još pored toga da je nebitno što na 1. dan ciklusa imaš već tolike folikule. Više nisam sigurna u to da smo odabrali kvalitetnu kliniku, ozbiljno razmišljam o drugoj klinici.

----------


## DinciP

New info 2:
Kratak mail od dr-a da će mi u ponedjeljak poslati Gonale. 
Na moje pitanje o tome kada bi bio novi protokol nema odgovora. Malo neprofesionalno, al' dobro ( to mi je grozno kad ne dobiješ odgovor na postavljeno pitanje koje je usput poprilično važno ).  Očito je zaključio da me je izgubio kao pacijenta i sad nema potrebe da mi objašnjava tamo neke doktorske stvari...

I normalno da se sad svi premišljaju. I ja da sam pročitala ovakvo nešto o nekom drugom, razmislila bih dva puta o klinici. A s druge strane, ovakva greška se vjerojatno neće drugima dogoditi ( eto moga obola ), a klinika sigurno pruža vrhunsku opremu i dobru ekipu.. Najbitnije je ne gristi se kad se dogodi nešto ovako ili neuspješan postupak ( u smislu: ovo se ne bi dogodilo da smo otišli u xy kliniku ). To je sve lutrija..

Kako primjećujete, smirila sam osjećaje i prihvatila situaciju kakva je

----------


## rijecanka77

*DinciP*

Totalno sam iznenadjena, neugodno.  Ovo je fakat veliki propust i ne znam stvarno što mu je bilo u glavi.  Pa kako ne kuži da nije samo riječ o nekoliko komada Gonala, već o čitavoj organizaciji i posla i života.  Ja bih stvarno dobila nervni slom.  Ne znam što reći.  Ipak sam ja dala preporuku za tu kliniku, ne znam...Jasno mi je da je rastrgan i ima puno posla, ali to nije nikakvo opravdanje.   :Mad:

----------


## bernadette

e da se smije ja bih sada samo psovala, prostacila do besvijesti, samo da se nekako ispraznim.
dinci, ti si se smirila, sto drugo preostaje, ali ja se nikako ne mogu smiriti. ja sam tako puno povjerenja imala u dr, u njegovu kliniku. sad je sve drugacije. to sto se tebi dogodilo, moglo se i meni dogoditi, svakoj od nas koja se odlucila pokloniti mu povjerenje.
meni je strasno, nedopustivo starsno, da se nije javio telefonom i ponudio nekoliko opcija koje bi ti mogla birati i evtl. nekako oprostiti ucinjenu stetu. za mene je steta neizmjerna. to trgovanje sa 600 € rabata je bijedno. o ignoriranju tvoga vaznog pitanja da i ne govorim. 
meni se cinilo da je goldenes kreuz klinika odvec neosobna, ne znam kako bih objasnila, mislim ne tretiraju te bas kao individuum, nekako odvec tehnicki, brojcano i sluzbeno, nekako 'koliko para, toliko muzike', no sada skoro mislim da su svi takvi. dodji, obavit cemo, plati i idi... 
uh, opet bih samo psovala!
ali, ne razumijem samo jednu stvar - u ovoj .ebenoj zemlji pogresno lijecenje zuba zavrsava na sudu i pacijent dobija vise nego zadovoljavajucu odstetu. ne kontam stoga njegovo ponasanje i banaliziranje greske i posljedica koje je NJEGOVA greska prouzrocila.
muz mi je na sluzbenom putu. pozvala sam ga i rekla hitno zelim termin u mariboru, neka razmisli kako cemo ga dobiti. pitao me jesam li sisla s uma. velim, jesam!

----------


## bernadette

draga moja rijecanka, i ja sam bila super super odusevljena doktorom. na koncu, preporuka ima smisla, ipak je procenat spjesnosti na njegovoj klinici golema cinjenica. eh, ali sad je isto tako golema cinjenica da je zabrljao. no, ne samo zabrljao jednom, vec i jos jednom - banaliziranjem zabrlajnog. joj, nemam vise pojma da li me iko razumije kako pisem zbrdasdola  :shock:

----------


## rijecanka77

*pino*

Ne znam za američko tržište jer tamo ne živim, ali čula sam za čikašku kliniku koja ima vrlo visoki postotak. Za postotak od 60% ja ne znam niti jednu kliniku u našem okruženju, a to svakako nije Maribor.  Koliko sam ja upoznata i Maribor i Prag i Vuk Vrhovec i klinike u Austriji imaju postotak od nekih 40%, što smatram vrlo dobrim i realnim uspjehom.  Pitanje je koliko se zapravo i od tog postotka odnosi na uspješno ostvarene trudnoće.  Da je postotak od 60% uobičajena stvar, onda ne bi prosjek uspješnosti IVF postupaka bio 3-4 puta.  
Uglavnom, svatko ima pravo na svoje mišljenje i nek odlučuje za sebe.

----------


## DinciP

rijecanka77 - tvoja preporuka je bio tvoj uspješan postupak i neka takvih preporuka bude što više..
bernadette - slažem se s tobom. Po mome mišljenju, dr je meni trebao provesti postupak do kraja i ili: ponuditi da ovaj postupak naplati samo ako bude uspješan ili: naplatiti postupak, ali ako bude neuspješan ponuditi besplatan postupak ( normalno lijekove i ostale troškove snosim sama, a i to nije mala stavka ). Ne sviđa mi se šta je ( kad je doznao da je pogriješio ) počeo previše petljati u nastojanju da moja nadoknada bude što manja. A ja sam sad radi njega izgubila ono šta je meni najdragocjenije - vrijeme - izgubila sam 1 stimulirani postupak ( a to je barem 3-4 mjeseca pauze do slijedećeg ).
Opet ponavljam, novci mi nisu problem, ali mi postaju problem kad vidim da su njemu toliki problem ( jel'te ).

----------


## bernadette

dinci, povrijedjeno je tvoje tijelo, tvoja psiha, tvoj ponos, tvoj razum. sve nabrojano j ejako bitno, kao sto je i novac bitan. mi svi ulazemo golemu energiju, troseci supstancu da zaradimo taj sugavi novac, bez kojeg te opet isti taj, kao i ini ostali doktori ne bi niti pogledali. meni je sve verdammt (joj, sad cu prostaciti na deutsch   :Razz:  ), meni je, dakle, sve vazno, a narocito kad me neko hoce namagarciti. uf, kako sam ljuta!
dinci, super da si se ti smirila  8)

----------


## bernadette

rijecanka, sve i da je procent uspjeha 70 %, pa dicu u amerike i neke chikage na postupak   :Rolling Eyes:  meni i maribor skoro nedostizan, organizacija, tamo-amo itd.
hej, pa ja ti nisam jos pravo ni cestitala! curica i decko, divno! to je moj san   :Smile:

----------


## Rimljanka

Dinci, apsolutno te kužim kad kažeš da je najdragocjenije vrijeme koje si izgubila, uvijek je najteža igra sa živcima.
Zato svaka čast što si brzo stala na loptu  :Heart:  !
Mene je npr. strašno pogodilo odgađanje postupka (od strane doktora)kad sam trebala ići prvi put na IVF. Još 2 mjeseca su mi izgledala kao vječnost onda.

Ali ovakvo ponašanje doktora je stvarno nedopustivo i krajnje neprofesionalno. Ja isto u startu odustajem od Adebara. 
Mislim da ću ipak čekati Maribor, a u međuvremenu neki prirodnjak u RH.

----------


## pino

Rijecanka, ja sam govorila o uspjehu za *idealnu grupu pacijentica*: evo Maribor, 
http://www.ivf-mb.net/rezultati.htm#



> Za začetek vam prikazujemo uspešnost našega dela *pri optimalni skupini pacientk.* To je skupina pacientk, ki so prvič ali drugič vstopile v spodbujani postopek, ki so stare manj kot 35 let in pri katerih smo pri punkciji foliklov pridobili vsaj 5 jajčnih celic ter vstavili en ali dva zarodka. V obdobju od leta 2001 do 2006 je bilo takšnih pacientk 1099. *Pri več kot polovici žensk iz te skupine je prišlo do zanositve,* rodilo jih je nekaj manj kot polovica.


  I onda ima grafikon po godini, iz kojeg se vidi da je za 2006. je postotak trudnoce 60%.

Za druge klinike cu samo dati linkove, mozete i sami vidjeti:
https://www.sartcorsonline.com/rptCS...linicPKID=1902 (jedna od dvije najbolje americke klinike 60%)
http://www.fivmadrid.es/italiano/resultados.htm(spanjolska 52%, ali samo stratificirano po dobi, ne po dodatnim uvjetima idealnog pacijenta) 
(italiju necu stavljat, ali imam i to)

Istina je, da je prosjecni uspjeh oko 40% u svim tim klinikama - ali to je zato jer se bolji uspjeh za mlade pacijentice balansira sa znatno manjim uspjehom za one s ne tako dobrom prognozom...

----------


## jelenkić

Ovo što se dogodilo Dinci jeste velika greška s doktorove strane i nije u redu postupio nakon toga, ali jedna greška nije razlog da odmah svi odustanemo od liječenja u toj klinici. Ja osobno ne znam ni jednu kliniku koja nema iza sebe nekoliko većih ili manjih propusta koji su se, naravno, obili u leđa pacijenata ali drugi i dalje idu u te klinike i postižu rezultate jer da nije tako već bi davno sve bile zatvorene. Naravno da svako za sebe želi samo najbolje i sasvim sigurno to ima i pravo tražiti. Vjerujem da je i doktoru ovo bio šok i nije ni sam siguran što bi bilo najispravnije učiniti. Da ti ponudi besplatan postupak i liječenje ne bi bilo u redu jer bi za njega to bio strašan gubitak, ipak je to skup postupak a on je, izuzev toga što je liječnik, i poduzetnik, i vjerujem da je i njemu svaki euro bitan (ovime ne osporavam težinu tvog trenutnog stanja i razočaranja).

Ti najbolje znaš što ćeš slijedeće učiniti, da li dati još jednu šansu Adebaru ili negdje drugdje, ja ti u svakom slučaju želim puno sreće i što prije ostvarenje snova.

Ja osobno ne mislim mijenjati kliniku, poznajem osjećaj od Dinci jer su mene u Hrvatskoj  napunili sa 40 Gonala bez razloga a od početka se vidjelo da to nikud ne vodi, samo je sreća da sam taj postupak imala besplatan, da nije mislim da bi cijelu zemlju okrenula na glavačke.
Kad budem u ponedjeljak ponedjeljak slala doktoru nalaz štitnjače jako ćemo dobro utvrditi koji mi je dan ciklusa i kad se kreće s tabletama a kad s gonalima, ne samo pismenim putem maila već ću ja njega i osobno nazvati i još jednom sve utvrditi. Kolika je vjerovatnost da će dr sebi još jednom dopustiti takav propust ( samo da se ne ugriznem za jezik).

----------


## ina33

DinciP, mislim da si u pravu. Ne može nikako ne bit totalna pogreška startanje s gonalima prije 1 dc, i to 15 komada. Nije rečeno da postupak ne bi i tako uspio, ali je neozbiljno tvrdit da ono... nema beda. Po meni, 600 EUR mi se čini premala kompenzacija - to je moj feeling. Jedino, hoćeš probat negdje dovršiti kad si već počela sa stimulacijom i počeli su ti rasti folikuli ili si stala sa stimulacijom?
Greška se svakom može dogodit, ali bitan je osjećaj koji pacijentu ostaje u ustima nakon greške. Doduše, može se reći i da je nas taj lab u (čak sam zaboravila i di, mislim Graz) za matične stanice od kćeri zaribao, neki su nam govorili tražite kompenzaciju, što vam je sad to da se matične stanice čuvaju u krivom mediju besplatno, to vam nije ništa. Biće i jesu u pravu, ali nije mi to bilo toliko bitno. Moj OSJEĆAJ kako je taj lab postupio mi nije ostavio gorčinu, zvala nas neka dr. ili ing. iz laba, do u detalje razglabala s MM-om, odmah su rekli da je the coworker made a mistake i u čemu se sastoji, da ne mogu garantirati upotrebljivost uzroka jer nisu imali takav slučaj, da će kao bla-truć napravit neke testove (to ne vjerujem, ali možda nekome dođe dobro kao znan. rad - čuvanje matičnih stanica u mediju za košt. srž), ali osjećaj je bio dobar jer se nisu počeli izvlačit iz greške. Na kraju, u svim servisnim industrijama, a to je i medicina, po mojo prosudbi, bitno je jako, osim statistika, customer experience.

----------


## DinciP

Draga jelenkić, ma ja ti želim svu sreću i da za tebe dr Schutz bude najbolji doktor ikad, ali kako ina33 kaže, mene je gadno opeklo, a njegova povratna reakcija mi nije bila zadovoljavajuća. 
Prvo je rekao: postupak se može nastaviti nema problema ( eto mi vama 600 € popusta ), a onda poslije nakon mojih strepnji u valjanost procedure: napraviti ćemo pauzu i raditi novi postupak ( i opet tih 600 € popusta; inače, još nisam dobila odgovor kada bi bio novi postupak ).
I ja znam da je on poduzetnik i bla bla, ali njegovo rješavanje reklamacije je meni bilo očajno, kao i priznavanje da je pogriješio i šta to sve znači za mene... Whatever, eto mu ga tamo, ja sam krenula dalje, a svima koji su i dalje u čekanju za Adebar želim da u zimu uđu debele i široke...
Ja sam danas bila kod Tomića u Vinogradskoj i ovaj ću postupak nastaviti kod nas ( šta je i bio prijeljetni plan, ali su me peripetije oko zakona odvukle u inozemstvo ). A ako tu ne bude ništa, slijedeću stimulaciju ću u Prag, a već sam naručena i za Maribor u 9-2010. Kad imam isplaniranu situaciju onda me nićeg nije strah!

----------


## ina33

> Ja sam danas bila kod Tomića u Vinogradskoj i ovaj ću postupak nastaviti kod nas ( šta je i bio prijeljetni plan, ali su me peripetije oko zakona odvukle u inozemstvo ). A ako tu ne bude ništa, slijedeću stimulaciju ću u Prag, a već sam naručena i za Maribor u 9-2010. Kad imam isplaniranu situaciju onda me nićeg nije strah!


Dobar plan, mislim da bi to bile i moje točke puta, a s Pragom i Mariborom mislim da nemožeš pogriješiti, iako se uvijek može dogoditi neki zez, mislim da su to provjerene destinacije i svedeno je na minimum.

Curama u Adebaru, sretno, ne mora biti da će ova jedna pogreška napraviti "proljeće".

----------


## ane80

ne znam sta bih rekla i ja sam sada ostala sokirana,jer sam i ja trebala u adebar. Nije mi jasno da je jedan tako iskusan lijecnik mogao napraviti takav propust. Bilo kako bilo cekalicama za adebar zelim puno srece,a drugim forumasicama takodjer puno srece u drugim centrima za mpo.

pozdrav i svako dobro

----------


## Marians

Unatoč svemu lošem što se dogodilo DinciP, suprug i ja smo odlučili da ostajemo u klinici Adebar. Mi smo umorni od čekanja, tapkanja u mjestu, a sada kada imamo priliku da krenemo u postupak nemamo snage ni volje tražiti drugu kliniku. 
Svima veliki pozdrav!

----------


## DinciP

Draga Marians, vjeruj mi da ni ja ne bih tražila drugu kliniku da sam na tvom mjestu. Meni je najgora bila ta odluka odabira klinike u inozemstvu, i na kraju smo se između Praga i Adebara odlučili za Adebar zbog IMSI-a. Eto kako se ispostavilo, kriv odabir, ali naš slučaj je baš poseban i neuobičajen, i sumnjam da će se opet nekome dogoditi.

Vjerujem da ste dobro odabrali i da ćete uspjeti i u Adebaru završiti s MPO pričom. I doktor bi se sad ( poučen ovim iskustvom ) trebao truditi malo više tako da ima nešto i dobra u svemu ovome. 

Ja ću Vas curke i dalje pratiti i svima naravno sve najnaj. Ja se svakako javim s rezultatima mog postupka koji se nastavlja u domaćim vodama.

----------


## pino

*DinciP, SRETNO!* ja se ipak nadam da ces uspjeti i u ovom ciklusu, mislim da postoje sanse. Da li si se cula ovdje s doktorom, kako ce uskladiti razvoj endometrija s ranijim razvojem folikula? Hoce li te drzati na supresiji a bez dodatne stimulacije Gonalima dok se endometrij ne zadeblja? Svakako javljaj... 

Stvarno je lijepo od tebe da druge ne odgovaras od te klinike iako si sama dozivjela stvarno veliki fijasko a zbog tako male a opet velike stvari.

(ako ikoga zanima, ovo me je potaknulo da napravimo primjer kalendara lijekova za neke standardne protokole, tipa dugi protokol, kratki protokol, klomifen, klomifen+gonali, FET... - sto mislite o tome? kako je to rijeseno inace, da li se protokol dobiva kao kalendar u nekoj klinici? ja sam bila na 4 IVFa u Americi i u zadnjoj klinici sam dobivala kalendar preko mejla gdje je tocno pisalo sto kad uzeti svaki dan. Ali cak i onda su cure na forumu rekle - uvijek prekontroliraj sam jer ne mozes bit siguran da netko nije pogrijesio)

----------


## MALA MACA

Tesko je te poraze pretrpiti ali ja isto na ovu temo potpisujem Jelenkic ,desio se veliki propust ali ne znaci da ce se desiti i u Mariboru,citala sam stravicnu pricu fritulice1 tako da je to samo jednostavno sreca za taj postupak,ali nazalost istina je gorka da uvjek vise njih izgubi nego dobije !U prinsipu kako sam citala uspijesnost ICSI-metode za pacijentice do 35.godine je 35% sa IMSI metodom koju je otkrila jedna talijanska znanstvenica iz Rima upravo jel se morala boriti sa zakonom kojeg mi sada imamo da oplođuje uvjek samo 3.stanice htjela je postici da izbere spermij koji je najkvalitetniji i to je postigla sa mikroskopom koji uvecava 6000 puta a ovi mikroskopi koji se koriste uvecavaju mnogo manje puta pa se prepostavila da embriji koji ocito nisu dobri da su mozda bili uzrokovani losim spermijima,ali nije ni sa time dobila neko revolucionarno cudo uspijesnost sa tom metodom je povecana na nekih 4% eto znaci to sto idete na to dobili ste za malo vecu uspijesnost !
Sretno svima,mislim da to i nije tako crno kod nas u nase drzavne klinike idu po 10 puta i vise na postupak pa nista !
Zadnji postupak koji sam sama imala u IVF-poliklonici u ZG također nije bas bio uspijesan isto mi je dr.rekla na prvom UZV da imam cistu na jajniku posle mi je samo rekla da cista nema da su to sve folikuli a moj je stav bio da su mozda sve bile ciste oni su uredno zavrsili postupak nista nam nisu pokazali,od prvog dana ja sam znala da to nije bilo nista jel sam ja samo dobila depresiju,i to skupo platila ,tako da sam mozda i shvatila da odustajem od tih postupaka jel neznam bas dali sam ja u grupi onih koji ce nesto dobiti iz svega toga mislim da ima puno onih koji izađu iz toga da nedobu nista samo potrosen novac i velike psihicke traume!
Sretno svima

----------


## MALA MACA

Dancip nadam se da ce ti uspijeti da zavrsis tu pricu sretno u ZG drzi se i sretno !

----------


## DinciP

Pino, ja sam od jučer nastavila s po 2 ampule Gonala bez ikakve supresije. Kaže doktor da treba nastaviti s Gonalima da tijelo ne zaboravi što mu je činiti... Vidjeti ćemo u ponedjeljak šta kaže UZV - kakav je endometrij,a kakvi folikuli. Na dan kad sam procurila folikuli su bili na 8-9, a endometrij na 15mm. Baš me zanima što će reći ekran u ponedjeljak.

----------


## ina33

> kako je to rijeseno inace, da li se protokol dobiva kao kalendar u nekoj klinici? ja sam bila na 4 IVFa u Americi i u zadnjoj klinici sam dobivala kalendar preko mejla gdje je tocno pisalo sto kad uzeti svaki dan. Ali cak i onda su cure na forumu rekle - uvijek prekontroliraj sam jer ne mozes bit siguran da netko nije pogrijesio)


U Mariboru se dobije kalendar i podrška sestre koja provjerava svaku od faza - kad je došla menga, kad se starta s antibebi, kad sa supresijom, mora joj se javiti telefonski da je 1. UZV uredan i onda ona daje zel. svjetlo i potvrđuje da se startalo sa stimulacijom itd. Ali, unatoč tome, i tamo su moguće greške i uvijek treba kontrolirat i zato smo tu na forumu tj. mi koji smo na forumu smo, vjerujem, dobrim dijelom tu da se informiramo i stvar pratimo + malo podrške i hrabrenja.

----------


## Marians

Draga DinciP, hvala ti na lijepim željama i riječima ohrabrenja. Vjerujem da se doktoru više neće ponoviti tako ozbiljna pogreška. Od srca ti želim da tvoja priča završi sa sretnim ishodom.
Mojem suprugu se malkice popravio spermiogram :D

----------


## DinciP

Super da mu se popravio. Naš ( tj njegov ) je ostao isti. A imali smo 3 mjeseca Bioastina, čaj od Mije, L-arginin, L-acetil, vitamin e, c, zink, selen, nedavno je završio s Tribestanom, a čak smo i bili kod nekih bioenergetičara. A nakon nalaza iz Petrove koji je identičan onima iz 3.mjeseca, rekli smo: OK, novci se mogu i pametnije utrošiti. 
Imamo što imamo i samo nas ICSI može spasiti... Joj kad se sjetim da sam se donedavno još nadala prirodnoj trudnoći ( kao, mi ćemo biti čudo ) i iščekivala da mi menga ne dođe... Sad sam ipak realnija šta je bolje za moje psihičko zdravlje.

----------


## Marians

> Super da mu se popravio. Naš ( tj njegov ) je ostao isti. A imali smo 3 mjeseca Bioastina, čaj od Mije, L-arginin, L-acetil, vitamin e, c, zink, selen, nedavno je završio s Tribestanom, a čak smo i bili kod nekih bioenergetičara. A nakon nalaza iz Petrove koji je identičan onima iz 3.mjeseca, rekli smo: OK, novci se mogu i pametnije utrošiti. 
> Imamo što imamo i samo nas ICSI može spasiti... Joj kad se sjetim da sam se donedavno još nadala prirodnoj trudnoći ( kao, mi ćemo biti čudo ) i iščekivala da mi menga ne dođe... Sad sam ipak realnija šta je bolje za moje psihičko zdravlje.


I moj je suprug uzimao, i još uvijek uzima vitamine i minerale. Uglavnom spermiogram se popravio jer je operirao varikocelu, tako da prijašnji nalaz oligoastenoteratozospermija sada ima malu kraću verziju -astenoteratozospermija, s time da je sada astenozospermija III. stupnja, a prije je bila IV.og. I dalje nam je preporuka ICSI, tako da sam se pomirila sa činjenicom da nam je potpomognuta oplodnja jedina nada da jednog dana postanemo roditelji.
Trebamo se pomiriti sa situacijom, gurati naprijed i nadam se da ćemo jednog dana zato biti nagrađene  :Smile:  
Sretno!

----------


## jelenkić

Marians, drago mi je da ti se suprugu popravio spermiogram. Mojem na žalost nije ni od koje kure vitamina, minerala ili čajeva.

Napravila sam novi nalaz TSH, sada je 1,4 i doktor mi je poslao protokol. S obzirom da mi je danas 3 dc (dobila sam m ranije, na 22 dc što je doktor objasnio da se nekada odgađa kada se normalizira funkcija tireoidne žlijezde) sa Primosistonom počinjem 30.10. do 08.11. Tada bih nakon 2-5 dana trebala prokrvariti te 13.11. početi uzimati Aprednislon, pola tablete u jutro i jednu cijelu na večer, sve do dana prije punkcije. 13.11. također početi sa 175 Gonal F do 17.11.kada napraviti prvi ultrazvuk. Tada ću dobiti nastavak protokola. Eto, mislim da je dr sve dobro zbrojio i posložio.
Također mi je napisao da počnem uzimati folnu kiselinu odmah.

----------


## Marians

> Marians, drago mi je da ti se suprugu popravio spermiogram. Mojem na žalost nije ni od koje kure vitamina, minerala ili čajeva.
> 
> Napravila sam novi nalaz TSH, sada je 1,4 i doktor mi je poslao protokol. S obzirom da mi je danas 3 dc (dobila sam m ranije, na 22 dc što je doktor objasnio da se nekada odgađa kada se normalizira funkcija tireoidne žlijezde) sa Primosistonom počinjem 30.10. do 08.11. Tada bih nakon 2-5 dana trebala prokrvariti te 13.11. početi uzimati Aprednislon, pola tablete u jutro i jednu cijelu na večer, sve do dana prije punkcije. 13.11. također početi sa 175 Gonal F do 17.11.kada napraviti prvi ultrazvuk. Tada ću dobiti nastavak protokola. Eto, mislim da je dr sve dobro zbrojio i posložio.
> Također mi je napisao da počnem uzimati folnu kiselinu odmah.


Jelenkić, meni je TSH pao na 0,64. U prošli petak sam doktoru poslala mail, a još nisam dobila povratnu informaciju. Sačekat ću još danas, ubija me ovo čekanje. Mi ćemo morati još jednom prije postupka otići u Beč, jer nismo imali nalze na hiv i hepatitis. Ovi su nam nalazi u Vuk Vrhovcu i nadam se da neću imati problema sa dobivanjem istih. Zadnji put kad smo išli u Beč ekipa u VV je bila na godišnjem. Hvala ti što si me obavijestila o svojem protokolu, ove će mi informacije biti od velike pomoći. Molim te još samo jedno, kako misliš nabaviti lijekove? 
Pozdrav!

----------


## Marians

Nazvala sam kliniku, doktor ima puno posla i nije stigao pogledat naše nalaze. Uglavnom, javit će mi se danas do 14 sata.

----------


## jelenkić

Marians, nalaze HIV i hepatitis mu možeš poslati mailom (skeniraj ih), ne moraš zbog toga u Beč. Neznam na koji mail si mu slala TSH, ja sam mu slala na adebar1@gmx.at i u roku pola sata mi se javio.
Lijekove sam dobila od jedne forumašice kojoj nisu trebali, obavile smo primopredaju isti dan kad sam bila na konzultacijama. Baš čitam, cure na Potpomognutoj u Sloveniji, one sve te lijekove kupuju u Brežicama (Slovenija), navodno su povoljniji nego kod nas.

----------


## jelenkić

A evo, preduhitrila si me. Koji ti je dc? Možda u isto vrijeme počnemo s terapijom...

----------


## Marians

Zadnju menstruaciju sam imala 13.10., danas mi je 8 d.c.
Upravo sam razgovarala sa doktorom, rekao mi je da mu pošaljem naravno na drugu mail adresu podatke o zadnjoj menstruaciji. Sada nije ni spominjao markere na hiv i hep. 
Rekao mi je da će mi odmah poslat protokol, je li to to?
Jelenkić  :Love:

----------


## jelenkić

Ako počinješ ovaj ciklus s terapijom, sudeći po mojem protokolu, na 13 dc ćeš početi, znači 25.10., sa uzimanjem Primosistona do 03.11.
Kad ti pošalje protokol, žurno po lijekove. Ali ove nalaze HIV-a i hepatitisa ćeš mu kad tad morati dati jer po njihovom zakonu su obavezni i on ih mora imati u svojoj evidenciji.
Sretno i javljaj daljnji slijed događaja!  :Love:

----------


## Marians

Svjesna sam da bez nalaza ne smije nikoga uzeti u postupak, planiramo ih ponijeti sa sobom kada slijedeći put budemo išli u Beč. I sama imam nelagodan osjećaj, kao da čovjeku nešto skrivamo, a sve je ok. Čini mi se da ovi nalazi vrijede 6 mjeseci, a mi smo ih radili krajem 5 mjeseca. 
Nadam se da neću imati problema sa nabavom lijekova, ako mi danas pošalje protokol već sutra krećem u nabavu.

----------


## ivica_k

> *KLINIKA ADEBAR - BEČ*
> 1. Spermiogram € 50 
> 2. Provjera plodnosti € 250 
> 3. Krioprezervacija sperme € 250 
> 4. Homologna inseminacija (partnerova sperma) -Percoll gradient centrifugation- € 400  
> 5. Heterogena prva inseminacija (donirana sperma) € 1200 
> 6. Heterogena inseminacija € 650 
> 7. FET € 620 
> 8. IVF/ICSI sa tretmanom injekcijama i zamrzavanjem embrija  € 2100, IMSI (ako je potrebno) €2600 
> ...


moram komentirati da ovaj cjenik puj-pik više na važi...na naš jučerašnji upit o cjeniku, asistentica nam je rekla da ga nemaju. a za cijenu samog postupka, dobili smo dvije različite informacije u razmaku od 5 minuta.
1. od doktora - 2400 eur za icsi + imsi (što će nam reći asistentica)
2. od asistentice - 2500 eur za icsi + 600 eur za imsi (ali nije sigurna, pa nek provjerimo s doktorom) 

rekla bih da se nisu još u potpunosti uskladili  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ivica_k

jelenkić, marians....pratim vaše postupke, sretno!  :Love:

----------


## jelenkić

Ma daj, a meni je dr rekao 2100 eura ICSI, a 2600eura IMSI. Pa ne mogu svaki put drugačije pričati i imati nevažeće cjenike na internet stranici. Nadam se da će se uskoro uskladiti i dogovoriti.
ivica_k, a kad ćeš ti u postupak? Kako je bilo na konzultacijama?

----------


## ivica_k

nismo još donijeli konačnu odluku, ali ako bude Adebar, s protokolom ćemo krenuti u prosincu, pa smo u siječnju tamo

----------


## Marians

Izgleda da ja ovaj mjesec neću krenuti u postupak, jer mi doktor još nije poslao protokol. Ovo me čekanje izluđuje. Nadam se da će mi se uskoro javiti.
Jelenkić, meni je doktor rekao da je cijena ICSI 2100 eura, a IMSI se plaća još 600 eura.

----------


## jelenkić

Marians, vjerujem da te čekanje izluđuje. Nadam se da će ti do kraja tjedna poslati protokol da čim prije startaš   :Love:  
A što se tiće cijene, i riječanka je rekla da je platila IMSI 2700 eur, znači ICSI 2100 + 600 IMSI. Tako da vjerujem da im je to prava cijena.
Držim fige da za što skoriji protokol!

----------


## Marians

Hvala, i ja se nadam da će mi ga ubrzo poslat tako da mogu krenuti još ovaj mjesec. 
Molim te, jeste li rezervirali smještaj u Beču i po kojoj cijeni?
 :Kiss:

----------


## Marians

Jelenkić, evo sam dobila protokol. Ja ovo ništa ne razumim, pa te molim ako mi možeš pomoći, piše:
Medikation: Femibion 1*1 per day, slijedi nekoliko praznih iscrtanih redaka
a zatim piše Weiters nehmen Sie bitte PRIMOSISTON 1-1-1 TBL. von 30.10.09.(znači 3 tablete dnevno)
bis einschlieblich 8.11.09.
Stimulation
Von 13.11.09. bis incl. Tag vor der Eizellentnahme nehmen Sie bitee
Aprednislon 1/2-o-1 ein, da li ovo znači pola tablete ujutro i 1 navečer?
13.11.150IE Puregon or GonalF, Menopur or Merional 1A do 17.11. 
Nije mi jasno šta znači jedinica 1A, je li to 1 ampula?
I da li ti piješ Femibion?
Ja sam presmotana za sve ovo.

----------


## rijecanka77

*Marians*

Femibion su ti mulitivitaminske tablete za trudnice (austrijske), kao naš Prenatal npr.  Ne moraš kupiti baš te nego počni uzimati Prenatal ili bilo što gdje ima 800 jedinica folne kiseline.  Ja sam taj Femibion kupila u Beču, ima baš posebno 3-mjesečno pakovanje za prvih 12 tj. trudnoće.

1 A pretpostavljam znači 1 ampula.

Primosiston - da, piješ 3 tbl dnevno kroz 10 dana nakon čega ćeš dobiti krvarenje u roku 2-5 dana (od 30.10. do 8.11.)

Aprednislon - da, dobro si shvatila, pola ujutro i jedna navečer (ja sam uzimala u približno isto vrijeme).

Uglavnom, što nije jasno oko protokola ,slobodno pitaj i doktora. Ali ovo ti je ok.

----------


## Marians

Znači i da mogu birati između Puregona i Gonala. I zanima me da li se ove inekcije indiciraju jednom dnevno, i kako ću ih uzimat, istvoremeno gonal i menopur ili u razmacima?

----------


## Marians

Jelenkić, pa nama terapija počinje istog datuma  :Laughing:

----------


## Marians

Riječanka77, hvala na pomoći.
Znači, curica i dečko, ma super. Eto, mi se nadamo makar jednoj mrvici.

----------


## jelenkić

Marians, nisam prije bila u mogućnosti na net. Evo, riječanka ti je lijepo objasnila. Što mi mi bez nje   :Heart:  
Da, isti dan počinjemo s Primosistonom 3x na dan do 08.11., zatim čekanje krvarenja i od 13.11. krećemo s Gonalom i Aprednislonom (pola u jutro, jedna na večer) do 17.11. kada slijedi prvi ultrazvuk.
Šta se tiče Femibiona, ja uzimam Folacin, ostao mi, a i Centrum Materna je ok, mješavina svih vitamina koji su potrebni da tijelo pripreme za trudnoću.
Nije mi baš jasno, ti uzimaš i Gonal i Menopur ili biraš koje želiš? Meni je napisao samo Gonal.

----------


## jelenkić

Što se tiče smještaja, nisam još ništa tražila, ali imam jednu poznanicu u Beču pa ću nju večeras pitati šta mi može preporučiti jer ne bi rado tjedan dana zajedno s MM da joj smetam u njenom stanu. Ja ću je večeras ispitati pa da čujem što će mi predložiti, ako želiš mogu i za tebe pitati, u kranjem slučaju možemo i cimeri biti. Vratit će mi spomen na studentske dane!  :Laughing:

----------


## Marians

> Što se tiče smještaja, nisam još ništa tražila, ali imam jednu poznanicu u Beču pa ću nju večeras pitati šta mi može preporučiti jer ne bi rado tjedan dana zajedno s MM da joj smetam u njenom stanu. Ja ću je večeras ispitati pa da čujem što će mi predložiti, ako želiš mogu i za tebe pitati, u kranjem slučaju možemo i cimeri biti. Vratit će mi spomen na studentske dane!


Draga, nama su otvorene sve opcije, bitno nam je da prođemo što jeftinije.
Dobila sam od doktora detaljno pojašnjenje u vezi uzimanja lijekova, 1. ultrazvuk bi trebala raditi 5 dana nakon injekcija, a zatim ga moram nazvat. 8 dana stimulacije, odnosno 2 dana nakon ultrazvuka moramo biti u Beču radi 2. ultrazvuka.
Rekao mi je da moramo rezervirati smještaj od 20.-28.11.
Eto to bi za sada bilo sve, pozdrav!

----------


## Marians

> Marians, nisam prije bila u mogućnosti na net. Evo, riječanka ti je lijepo objasnila. Što mi mi bez nje   
> Da, isti dan počinjemo s Primosistonom 3x na dan do 08.11., zatim čekanje krvarenja i od 13.11. krećemo s Gonalom i Aprednislonom (pola u jutro, jedna na večer) do 17.11. kada slijedi prvi ultrazvuk.
> Šta se tiče Femibiona, ja uzimam Folacin, ostao mi, a i Centrum Materna je ok, mješavina svih vitamina koji su potrebni da tijelo pripreme za trudnoću.
> Nije mi baš jasno, ti uzimaš i Gonal i Menopur ili biraš koje želiš? Meni je napisao samo Gonal.


Da meni je propisao Gonal i Menopur. Kroz jutro pikam 2 injekcije Gonala od 75IE, a navečer jednu ampulu Menopura :?

----------


## Marians

> jelenkić prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Marians, nisam prije bila u mogućnosti na net. Evo, riječanka ti je lijepo objasnila. Što mi mi bez nje   
> Da, isti dan počinjemo s Primosistonom 3x na dan do 08.11., zatim čekanje krvarenja i od 13.11. krećemo s Gonalom i Aprednislonom (pola u jutro, jedna na večer) do 17.11. kada slijedi prvi ultrazvuk.
> Šta se tiče Femibiona, ja uzimam Folacin, ostao mi, a i Centrum Materna je ok, mješavina svih vitamina koji su potrebni da tijelo pripreme za trudnoću.
> Nije mi baš jasno, ti uzimaš i Gonal i Menopur ili biraš koje želiš? Meni je napisao samo Gonal.
> 
> 
> Da meni je propisao Gonal i Menopur. Kroz jutro pikam 2 injekcije Gonala od 75IE, a navečer jednu ampulu Menopura :?


Doktor mi je danas 2. put potvrdio terapiju, tako da je ovo u redu.

----------


## jelenkić

Razgovarala sam s poznanicom vezano za smještaj, rekla je da će se raspitati, ovako na pamet nezna nikog. Ona preporuča hostele, trebalo bi ih malo izguglati.

----------


## Marians

> Razgovarala sam s poznanicom vezano za smještaj, rekla je da će se raspitati, ovako na pamet nezna nikog. Ona preporuča hostele, trebalo bi ih malo izguglati.


Proslijedila sam ti na pp mail koji sam ja dobila od naše Riječanke77, sa popisom apartmana koje mi preporuča.
Meni je najvažnije da imamo smještaj što bliže bolnici.

----------


## gupi51

Cure malo niže je otvorena lista nas koji idemo u postupke u inozemstvo. Pliz potpišite se. Cilj je da ministar vidi koliko je dobra donio njegov zakon.
Sretno svima.

----------


## ivica_k

http://www.wukikiwu.at/forum/forumdisplay.php?fid=10

možda će nekoga zanimati...ima dosta iskustava s klinike adebar i dr. schutz
jedino, morate biti logirani da bi mogli čitati, i naravno, znati njemački  :Grin:  
hvala bernadette  :Love:

----------


## jelenkić

Hvala ivica_k na linku!
Danas sam počela s kontracepcijiskim (Primosiston) 5 dana. Krenulo je napokon!

----------


## ivica_k

držim ti palčeve!  :Love:

----------


## jelenkić

Hvala ivica_k.  :Heart:  
Jučer sam popila prve tri tablete Primosistona i noćas sam povračala do 3 u jutro. Da li je to stvarno povezano s tabletama? Ima li još tko takva iskustva s Primosistonom? Ne vjerujem da je nešto drugo razlog jer nisam nešto posebno jela jučer, sve isto što i mm a njemu nije bilo ništa.

----------


## DinciP

jelenkić, ja od primosistona nisam imala nikakvih nuspojava... Preporučujem da se javiš dr-u; vjerojatno je to normalno, ali bolje ga obavijestiti.

Cure, navijam za vas!!!

----------


## jelenkić

Hvala Dinci   :Love:  

Malo sam uguglala Primosiston Nebenwirkung (nuspojave) i evo rezultata:
Nuspojave zahvaćaju 1 od 100 pacijenata (očito sam ja taj jedan)
-osjećaj napetosti 
-vrtoglavica
-povraćanje
-nakupljanje tekućine u tijelu
-dobivanje na kilaži
-mangenverstimmung (to neznam prevesti)
-poremećaj vida
-preosjetljivost
Mene boli želudac, povraćam, slabo vidim od prije tak da to ne smatram nuspojavom. Još 4 dana, nadam se da će ostati samo na povraćanju.

----------


## rijecanka77

> Hvala Dinci   
> 
> Malo sam uguglala Primosiston Nebenwirkung (nuspojave) i evo rezultata:
> Nuspojave zahvaćaju 1 od 100 pacijenata (očito sam ja taj jedan)
> -osjećaj napetosti 
> -vrtoglavica
> -povraćanje
> -nakupljanje tekućine u tijelu
> -dobivanje na kilaži
> ...


I ja sam imala nuspojave od Primosistona, imala sam mučnine (bez povraćanja) i baš mi je na trenutke bilo ful slabo.  E sad se ne mogu sjetiti da li sam ih pila prije ili poslije jela, jedno od toga dvoje me je spasilo.  
I da, nakupljala mi se tekućina u tijelu, noge su mi se uduplale (jedva sam u trapke stala), ali to je bio privremeni efekt (+2 kg).  Čim sam prokrvarila, ispuhala sam se kao lopta i bila ona stara te još smršavila kad sam počela sa stimulacijom.  Strpi se još par dana...  :Kiss:

----------


## jelenkić

riječanka77, znači ipak nisam jedina koja loše reagira na tablete. izdržat ću ja to noćno povračanje, samo da se ne proširi i na dan jer mi je ured na kraju hodnika i ne bih htjela da svi prate moje egzibicije do WC-a.

----------


## Marians

Jelenkić   :Love:

----------


## mare41

Cure Bečanke, moja frendica je boravila u Beću par dana s familijom i unajmili su stan, našli preko neta, i nije ih skupo došlo, a da li znate da li u Beču rade s doniranim jajnim stanicama (za nas strance)? thanks, i držim vam fige.

----------


## jelenkić

Draga mare41, hvala ti na informaciji, marians i ja smo naše apartman u Beču koji nam se ne čini pretjerano skup pa smo ga i unajmile na 8 dana.
Što se tice oplodnje doniranom spermom, da, to se radi u Adebaru, i vjerujem da svi zahvati koji se tamo vrše i vrijede za njihove državljane vrijedi i za strance. Ne vidim razliku. No, najbolje bi bilo da im pošalješ mail s upitom i ukratko opišeš vaš problem.  :Love:

----------


## pino

mare41, u Austriji nemaju doniranje j.s. niti za Austrijance  :Sad:  a kamoli za strance. 




> Only the eggs and semen of the couple can be used for assisted reproduction.
> Egg donation, embryo adoption and surrogacy are illegal in Austria.


http://www.kinderwunschklinik.at/en/Legislation.html

----------


## Kadauna

> mare41, u Austriji nemaju doniranje j.s. niti za Austrijance  a kamoli za strance. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only the eggs and semen of the couple can be used for assisted reproduction.
> Egg donation, embryo adoption and surrogacy are illegal in Austria.
> ...


ja bih isto rekla da je doniranje u nasoj blizini dozvoljeno samo u Ceskoj, ima jos neka drzava bivseg sovjetskog saveza, ali sam zaboravila. Uglavnom u AT nema doniranja jajne stanice, bar ne koliko ja znam.

----------


## pino

I jos da dodam, mislim da je za musko doniranje isto kao u Njemackoj - donorska sperma moze se koristiti za inseminaciju, ali ne i za IVF (glupo, ali  tako je - ne znam zasto - mozda zbog kompatibilnosti s prijasnjom legislacijom koja je regulirala samo inseminaciju?). Dapace, na onoj stranici gore pise slijedeca recenica



> Donor sperm can be used if the partner’s sperm is not suitable for insemination.

----------


## pino

Kadauna, zapravo je donacija puno cesce dozvoljena nego nije u zemljama istocnog bloka. Npr. u Sloveniji je dozvoljena (ali se ne radi za strance, valjda zato jer nema dovoljno donora), u Madzarskoj je dozvoljena - ovo je jedan centar u Budimpesti
http://www.ivfpregnancycenter.com/index.php?p=5
u Rumunjskoj je dozvoljena (sjecam se novinskih napisa o tome), u Makedoniji je dozvoljena (marti_sk ili Arkana10 su pisale o tome - makedonski zakon je vrlo liberalan, a prepisan je od prijedloga hrvatskog zakona!), u Ceskoj, Slovackoj i Poljskoj nema eksplicitnog zakona pa se radi, u Bugarskoj ne znam kakav je zakon, ali se radi, npr. 
http://www.invitro-bg.com/display.php?page=m10&sub=3
a Ukrajina i Rusija su uz Poljsku i Cesku najcesce destinacije za parove iz zapadnih zemalja. 
(u Grckoj i Cipru je dozvoljena i surogat majka, sto je jos liberalnije od velike vecine drzava)

U biti je vrlo tesko naci zemlju istocne Evrope gdje je doniranje zabranjeno.

----------


## mare41

Hvala, izgleda da je ipak Prag jedina opcija, Slovenija nema te mogućnosti za strance (samo za domaće), moram priznati da mi je to malo čudno za Austriju, ali ok. Želim vam lijep, osim uspješan boravak u Beču (ja sam tamo kao doma), javite se kako ide.

----------


## mare41

Hvala pino, ispitat ću i te druge opcije (cijene itd), iako što se tiče izbora samog grada i boravka u njemu -ipak je Prag na 1. mjestu (barem meni), a i Pronatal je na dobrom glasz, za druge zemlje se slabo čuje.

----------


## jelenkić

Ups, krivo sam pročitala što je u pitanju za donaciju... Ispričavam se!

----------


## rijecanka77

*jelenkić* Jesi preživjela Primosiston?  Tebi i *Marians* želim puno sreće sa daljnjim postupkom i da nam se vratite s malim "bečanima" u bušama!

Sretno!  :Love:

----------


## jelenkić

Na sreću uspjela sam, još ne mogu piti kavu, ali nemam mučnina. jedino su mi sinoć sve žilice u očima popucale, oči mi izgledale strašno, pa i to pridajem Primosistonu. Još par dana do Gonala...

Mogu li kod Menopura iskoristiti one tanke iglice koje su mi ostale od Gonala ili su za Menopur deblje?

Riječanka77, naravno da ćemo se obje vratiti s bečanima u bušama, nikakvu drugu mogućnost ne prihvaćamo!  :Love:

----------


## Marians

[quote="jelenkić"]Na sreću uspjela sam, još ne mogu piti kavu, ali nemam mučnina. jedino su mi sinoć sve žilice u očima popucale, oči mi izgledale strašno, pa i to pridajem Primosistonu. Još par dana do Gonala...

Mogu li kod Menopura iskoristiti one tanke iglice koje su mi ostale od Gonala ili su za Menopur deblje?

S obzriom da Menopur dobiješ bez šprica i igli, ja sam kupila šprice od 2ml, veće igle (1.20*38) za ubrizgavanje otopine i male igle (0.40*13) za pikanje  :Kiss:  
Ali ti je protokol promijenjen?

----------


## Marians

Sorry, veća igla je 1.20*38, eto šta se desi kada se piše bez leća.
Riječanka 77, što se tiče naših bušica, potvrđujem Jelenkić.

----------


## jelenkić

Marians, igle za miješanje otopine i lijeka su standardne, ali nisam sigurna za ove manje s kojima se pika. Meni ih je puno ostalo od prvog postupka, a manje su od tvojih koje si kupila, 0,33 x 12mm.
Nije mi promijenjen protokol, s obzirom da sam u paketu lijekova kupila i menopur, vjerujem da će mi ga prepisati nakon gonala.

----------


## Marians

Ma to je minorna razlika, bitno da je igla za subkutano davanje. Na temi samodavanje injeckija cure su pisale da su koristile igle od Gonala za Menopur, dakle ove koje ti imaš.

----------


## jelenkić

Počelo je! Danas sam ubrizgala 175 IU Gonal F Pen. Malo sam se mučila s Penom, dobro je da postoje filmići na You Tube-u! Sve u svemu, dobro je prošlo!
Jedino što je jučer mm razbio dvije ampule otopine za Menopur. Sad se nadam da mi ipak neće ni trebati, ili ću Menopur pomiješati s Gonalovom otopinom, kud peklo da peklo.
*Marians*, kako je kod tebe prošlo pikanje?

----------


## Marians

Bok Jelena, 
mene je muž jutros odveza kod liječnika (njegov prijatelj) da mi pokaže kako ću si davati injekcije. On me je piknuo na posve drugačiji način u odnosu na one filmiće sa youtuba. Uglavnom, kada smo išli doma suprug me ostavio kod trgovine, obavila sam kupovinu i ojdednom me oblio hladni znoj, počelo mi se magliti pred očima, ostavila sam košaru sa hranom i jedva došla do kuće. Hvala Bogu, što nam je zgrada blizu dućana. Osjetila sam i grčeve u listovima, jedva sam izašla iz lifta i otvorila vrata stana. Legla sam na kauč, sa podignutim nogama i evo me, živa sam.

----------


## jelenkić

Marians, kao što sam ti i rekla jutros, sve su to uobičajene nuspojave. I mene je zadesila ista situacija u lipnju kad sam dobila prve gonale, mislim da je bio S.Oliverov dučan, pozelenila sam kako mi je loše bilo. Grčeve sam počela osjećati tek nakon postupka i trajali su nekih mjesec dana pa sam uzimala dodatno magnezij. I ublažio je bolove.
Sretno!

----------


## Marians

Jelenkić  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## bublica3

Cure izašao je članak u Večernjem o našim razglednicama  :D  :D  :D 

Hvala svima vama koje ste slale i šaljite i dalje   :Love:  

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/minis...u-clanak-50953

----------


## jelenkić

Danas je bila prva folikulometrija, moj gin je zadovoljan, endometrij je 0,81 cm, na desnom jajniku vodeći folikul od 1,78 cm, na lijevom 1,43 cm, i još mnoštvo manjih. Nadam se da će i dr. Schutz biti zadovoljan, poslala sam mu mail i čekam odgovor za nastavak stimulacije. U petak krećemo u Beč! I svakako šaljemo razglednicu!

----------


## Marians

Jutros sam bila na prvoj folikolometriji. Na lijevom jajniku imam tri dominatna folikula 11,12 i 13 mm, a na desnom više manjih folikula od 9-11 mm. Endometrij trolinijski 8,5 mm. Nazvala sam Shutza, rekao mi je da nastavim sa istom dozom. Sutra se počinjem pikat Orgalutranom. U petak sam u Beču na drugom ultrazvuku, i naravno šaljemo razglednice.

----------


## jelenkić

Marians, sretan nam put sutra i da sve prođe u najboljem redu!   :Love:

----------


## DinciP

I ja vam želim sretan put i uspješan postupak. UZV-ovi vam izgledaju vrlo obećavajuće i stvarno se nadam da će Shutz još jednom biti uspješan ( blizanci svakoj pa ste mirne !!! ).
Zajedno ste u Beču i ne zaboravite uživati.. Beč je prekrasan, malo razledavanje, malo shoping, dobitni transfer i kući pjevajući..
Svakako se javljate s novostima.

----------


## ivica_k

jelenikć, marians, znate da vas pratim! cure,  :Love:

----------


## rijecanka77

> jelenikć, marians, znate da vas pratim! cure,


Potpisujem!  Cure, mislimo na vas i neka vam je sa srećom!   :Love: 
Javite se...

*DinciP*  Tako mi je žao zbog tebe jer se sve to nekako naopačke dogodilo...  :Sad:

----------


## DinciP

Curke, curke!!! Navijamo za vas!!!

rijecanka, ja sam se totalno skulirala šta se tiče toga. Šteta izgubljenog vremena, ali očito nije bilo suđeno. Čak mi je dobro došlo da malo stanem na loptu, smanjim doživljaj i prihvatim da će biti, kad će biti. Naravno to ne znači odmor u postupcima; čak sam i pomalo ovisna o folikulometrijama, pikicama i slično   :Smile:  

Nadam se da si ti super. Jel uglavnom miruješ ili... Biti trudna s blizancima je vjerujem nešto stvarno posebno..

----------


## amaria 23

Bog cure!! Evo ja sam nova,inace sam na forumu MiB,mislim da sam ja tamo jedina koja ce uskoro na konzultacije u Bec...Idem u kliniku Kinderwunchzentrum klinik.Dali je itko bio u toj klinici i dali itko zna sto o toj klinici...Cula sam se sa sestrom preko telefona i maila,skupila sam sve nalaze,od 8 mj.skupljam...zadnje sam 2 mj. cekala kariotip i tu je bilo problema,imam neki kromosomski poremecaj,pa ce mi trebati kontrola zametka neka PGD metoda...Inace ceka se 4-6 tjedana...A to mi je prihvatljivo...Doktorica mi se javila da se moraju konzultiraju sa timom iz Bratislave u vezi tog PGD,pa da ce mi javiti kad da dodjem...Sto me jako zacudilo dr.mi je odvaratila mail na hrv. Ona je dr.Pekic..Posto stvarno neman koga pitati u vezi beca,tako da samo gledam gdje cu sto naci na rodinom forumu...kakav ste to apartman nasle,ako mi mozete napisati jer ja i mm smo mislili poci u hotel...Hvala unaprijed :?

----------


## ivica_k

jelenikić, marians, vjerujem da su vaše punkcije iza vas, ali nam se ne javljate jer nemate pristup netu...stoga, šaljem puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tulum u labu, uspješan transfer i naravno veliku betu za dva tjedna! :D 
 :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Simby

Bok svima, nova sam na forumu.
Upravo sam se vratila iz Beca sa postupka u klinici Adebar.
Pozdrav drustvu iz Beca - Jelenkic i Marians jedva cekam da se javite.
Zelim vam sretan povratak doma sutra.
 :D

----------


## ivica_k

simbi,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da nam baš ti budeš prva slijedeća trudnica iz Adebara!
ajde nam malo opiši kako je protekao vaš postupak, kolike mrvice su ti vraćene i koji dan? kada vadiš betu? vidiš da sam znatiželjna  :Embarassed:

----------


## amaria 23

I ja sam joj to napisala na pp,bas me zanima sve,tako se nadam da ce napisati...Hoce li pisati tu ili imate poseban topic gdje pisete svoja iskustva...

----------


## Simby

Ivica_K hvala!!!! Nadam se da ćemo sve tri iz ove ture Beča uspjeti i dodatno uljepšati Adebar statistike :D. Postupak mi je do sada super, bez ikakvih problema evo pišem detalje.

----------


## Simby

Dakle, evo ukratko kronologije svega vezano uz Beč. Inače, kod nas je problem u lošem spermiogramu, kod mene sve ok.
Prvi kontakt bio je mail poruka u Adebar početkom listopada i odgovor smo čekali nešto manje od 2 tjedna. Dobra vijest je bila da ukoliko napravimo sve tražene pretrage (brisevi + krvne pretrage za mene i MM) možemo u postupak u studenom. Dobili smo termin za konzultacije u roku od tjedan dana (konzultacije su 120 eura)
Nakon što smo napravili sve testove, prvi šok je da sam bila pozitivna na ureaplazmu. Vec smo mislili da ništa od brzog postupka, no dr. Schutz nam je prepisao Dioksciklin 200 mg 5 dana i poslao protokol s kojim trebam krenuti negdje 1-3 dan ciklusa - trebalo mu je javiti telefonski kada je prvi dan ciklusa. 
Protokol je krenuo 13.11. (drugi dan ciklusa) s 3A Gonala uz Femibion tablete 1 dnevno (uzimala sam naš centrum maternu) i Aprednislon 1/1-0-1 (pošto nisam našla Aprednislon uzimala sam decortin 5 - može i deksametazon).
Prvi ultrazvuk sam radila u Zagrebu 6 dan stimulacije i bilo je 8 folikula (desno 11,11,10,10mm; lijevo 11;11;11;10mm). Javljam dr. Schutzu stanje i dalje protokol ide 2A Gonala + 1A Cetrotide (Orgalutran originalno, no dr. potvrdio da je Cetrotide isto) ujutro i 1A Menopura navečer. 
8 dan stimulacije je ultrazvuk u Beču: stanje je bilo 6 folikula veličine 13,6 mm (naravno da sam bila razočarana zbog -2 folikula no nije ih bilo).
Ista terapija nastavlja se još 2 dana i u nedjelju uvečer u točno zadano vrijeme piknula sam Choragon 2A (on ide u bedro za razliku od svega prije!) i to je bilo "to" do punkcije. U utorak ujutro je bila punkcija u kratkotrajnoj anesteziji i ispunktirano mi je 5 js. Punkcija je bila super, ništa me nije boljelo nakon buđenja, štoviše MM me odveo u SCS (shooping centar) i na ručak, i nakon toga krenuli smo put Zagreba. Dogovor s doktorom je bio nazvati drugo jutro da vidimo što je bilo u laboratoriju. Ujutro sam doznala da su se oplodile 2 js - e to mi je stvarno bio šok - obzirom da mi je u prošla 2 postupka % oplođenih js bio bolji, a i Beč sam izabrala zbog opcije smrzavanja embrija i IMSI metode. Na kraju nismo koristili niti jedno niti drugo   :Sad:  
U petak su mi vrećene 2 mrvice (obje u super stanju, dr. rekao ocjena A). Nakon punkcije Aprednisolon (decortin 5) se povećava na 2-0-2, uvodi se Duphaston i Estrofem, uzima se Doxycyklin 200 mg zbog punkcije, i Utrogestan 2-0-2. Nakon ETa u petak, u ponedjeljak ujutro tream uzeti 1A Decapeptyla 0,1 mg. Od danas se doza decortina postepeno smanjuje sve ostalo ostaje to TTa. Beta je 14 dana od punkcije tj. 11 dana od ETa. Naravno, ja neću moći čekati toliko pa sam nabavila preko interneta testiće na trudnoću osjetljivosti na 20 hcg-a tako da ću sigurno krenuti već od 7-8 dana   :Laughing:  (kupila 50 testića i znam da je rano, no tako ja smirujem živce....)...Evo, nadam se da nisam ništa bitno zaboravila   :Razz:

----------


## Simby

zaboravih napomenuti da sam dio lijekova kupovala tu u Zagrebu (ljekarna Filipović), dio u Brežicama (Cetrotide) jer je razlika u cijeni drastična!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ivica_k

hvala na opširnim i korisnim informacijama. znaš li zašto niste radili imsi metodu? mi smo bili na kozultacijama u listopadu (u postupak bi iza nove godine), i naglasili da je baš imsi razlog zašto smo došli u adebar
koliko ste platili postupak, da li 2100 eur koliko je ranije bilo, ili 2400-2500 eur koliko su nama rekli? poslat ću ti pp u vezi cetrotide

----------


## Simby

dr. je odmah rekao da će ovisno o trenutnom spermiogramu odlučiti da li će ići na IMSI ili ne. Mi smo bili sigurni da će trebati i iznenadili smo se kada nam je rečeno da nije bilo potrebno. Postupak smo platili 2.500 eura (i nama je bilo komunicirano u mailu da je 2.100 ali očito su digli cijene). Uz IMSI metodu je 3.100 eura

----------


## jelenkić

Eto mene povratnice iz Beča. Sve je prošlo u savršenom redu, prošli ponedjeljak je bila punkcija, od 12 folikula punktirano je 8 jajnih stanica, 6 je bilo oplođeno, nažalost jedan nije uspio izdržati do petka kad je bio transfer. Transferirane su nam dvije blastice, a troje je zamrznuto. Dr.veli da su se jako lijepo razvijale. Rađena nam je metoda IMSI zbog jako loše morfologije sjemena. Inače, povisili su cijene tako da smo mi platili ukupno 3.100,00 eura (ICSI s anestezijom 2.500,00 + 600 IMSI).
Marians je bila s nama, ali ona će se javiti kad joj proradi internet.
Sad laganini, više mirujem u krevetu, pritisak je velik i brzo se umaram, betu radim u ponedjeljak.
Razglednica je poslana!

----------


## jelenkić

Simbi, veliki pozdrav i puno sreće! A zajedničku sliku ti proslijedim na mail, javi mi se na pp!  :Love:

----------


## ivica_k

jelenkić  :Klap:  

još lijepa beta i bolje ne može! :D

----------


## rijecanka77

*jelenkić, Marians i Simby*

Šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ogromne beturine!  :Love:

----------


## Marians

Napokon mi je proradia internet.
Ukratko, od 12 folikula dobiveno 9 jajnih stanica. Dan nakon punkcije saznala sam da se oplodilo njih 5, ali na dan transfera imali smo njih 3, dvije su propale, odnosno prestale su se razvijati. Dvije smo vratili, a jednu blasticu dali zamrznuti.
Shutz nam nije radio IMSI već ICSI.

----------


## ivica_k

cure , jaaaako sam uzbuđena zbog vas...sve mi to miriši na nove bečke trudnice  :Love:  

ja ću biti slobodna javiti vam se radi kontakta za smještaj u beču, kad nam bude aktualno

----------


## jelenkić

Draga ivica_k samo se ti nama slobodno obrati, mi smo bile jako zadovoljne našim smještajem, nije predaleko od klinike i odlična je povezanost tramvaja s centrom! A sad još preživjet do ponedjeljka...

----------


## ksena28

> Eto mene povratnice iz Beča. Sve je prošlo u savršenom redu, prošli ponedjeljak je bila punkcija, od 12 folikula punktirano je 8 jajnih stanica, 6 je bilo oplođeno, nažalost jedan nije uspio izdržati do petka kad je bio transfer. Transferirane su nam dvije blastice, a troje je zamrznuto. Dr.veli da su se jako lijepo razvijale. Rađena nam je metoda IMSI zbog jako loše morfologije sjemena. Inače, povisili su cijene tako da smo mi platili ukupno 3.100,00 eura (ICSI s anestezijom 2.500,00 + 600 IMSI).
> Marians je bila s nama, ali ona će se javiti kad joj proradi internet.
> Sad laganini, više mirujem u krevetu, pritisak je velik i brzo se umaram, betu radim u ponedjeljak.
> Razglednica je poslana!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da je to to!  :Love:

----------


## amaria 23

Cure hvala vam na informacijama,nadam se da ce vam uspijeti..Sretno od srca...Zelim vam velike bete za Bozic...Ma i prije ali da za Bozic gladite svoje trbuhe...

----------


## jelenkić

cure moje, ja sam izgleda dobila hiperstimulaciju. trbuh mi je ogroman, užasno bolan i napet, jedva da odem na wc, slabina, mučnina. u ponedjeljak radim betu, nadam se da su ovi bolovi posljedica rasta bete.

----------


## Simby

Draga Jelenkic, ako je hiperstimulacija moras sto vise mirovati i piti puno vode. Znam jer je moja prijateljica imala.  Kada izvadis betu, bilo bi dobro da odes na kontrolu kod nekog MPO ginica da te imaju pod kontrolom. Dobra stvar je da cure koje dobiju hiperstimulaciju najcesce ostvare trudnocu u tom pokuaju. Dakle, neka bude velika beta, a sve ostalo ce proci  :D Ja cu betu vaditi u utorak.

----------


## ivica_k

jelenkić,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra! da se hs čim prije povuče, a beta raste i raste :D

----------


## jelenkić

Dr. Schutz rocks! Trudna sam! Beta 179,4!!!!!!!!!! Hs je jos tu, trbušina mi je narasla za 16 cm, ali neka, sve će mama preživjet!  :Saint:

----------


## Marians

drage cure i ja sam trudna, beta 226,6 i to 10 dpt! Izgleda da je klinika Adebar za nas bila pun pogodak!

----------


## Simby

Jelenkić i Marians čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D  :D  :D

----------


## jelenkić

Simby, navijamo za tvoju betu sutra!!!!

----------


## ivica_k

jelenkić, marians, presretna sam zbog vas! :D  :D  :D 
simby, ti si slijedeća~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra!

----------


## Marians

Simby, vjerujemo da ćeš nam se i ti sutra pridružiti sa svojom visokom betom!

----------


## iva_luca

:D  :D  :D 

Čestitam trudnicama i želim mirnu, dosadnu, školsku trudnoću  8)

----------


## slavonka2

:Dancing Fever:   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:   :Sing:  

DRAGA JELENKIĆ čestitke od srca kao i svim ostalim trudnicama...

Veselimo se nas troje, i :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  od sreće....

Svim čekalicama puno, puno sreće da i njihove bete budu velike...

----------


## ksena28

> Dr. Schutz rocks! Trudna sam! Beta 179,4!!!!!!!!!! Hs je jos tu, trbušina mi je narasla za 16 cm, ali neka, sve će mama preživjet!


 :D  :D  :D  :D čestitam i molim te pazi na HS  :D  :D  :D 

čestitke svim dr Schutz trudnicama!!!

----------


## DinciP

Jelenkić i Marians!!! Svaka čast, čestitam od srca!!!
Sad uživajte i čuvajte svoje bebice ( još ćemo vidjeti koliko ih čuvate )

 :D  :D  :D  :D 
Radujem se zbog vas   :Heart:

----------


## mare41

> Jelenkić i Marians!!! Svaka čast, čestitam od srca!!!
> Sad uživajte i čuvajte svoje bebice ( još ćemo vidjeti koliko ih čuvate )
> 
>  :D  :D  :D  :D 
> Radujem se zbog vas


 :D  :D  :D (šveram se  :Smile:  )

----------


## Simby

curke, nažalost javljam da je moja beta 0! Moja sreća čeka neko drugo vrijeme   :Sad: . 
Jelenkić i Marians želim vam najljepše trudničke dane!

----------


## jelenkić

Žao mi je,draga Simby, taman se ponadala da smo sve tri uspjele!   :Love:  
Biti će, samo nemoj gubiti nadu!  :Kiss:

----------


## rijecanka77

*Marians, jelenkić*

Cure, čestitam !!! :D  :D   Tako sam sretna da ste uspjele i da više nisam jedina bečka trudnica...čuvajte se i pazite!   :Kiss:  

*Simby*  Žao mi je   :Sad:

----------


## Marians

Draga Simby, jako mi je žao. Drži se, vjerujem da će vam se vaša upornost ubrzo isplatiti i da će sreća zakucati i na vaša vrata  :Taps:  

Riječanka 77, zahvaljujem ti se što si nam preporučila odličnu kliniku i predivnog dr. Shutza. Za tebe i tvoje bebice   :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Simby žao mi je
Marians i Jelenkić super :D  :D

----------


## jelenkić

Bila sam danas na ultrazvuku zbog hs i veliki smo 4 mm!!! Imam i slikicu!!!
Jedino kaj me brine jest reakcija mog ginekologa na hs, veli on da imam dosta tekućine u trbuhu, da mi je na jednom jajniku cista veličine jabuke, a drugi da je isto povećan ali da nema razloga za paniku, neka pijem aspirin i što manje tekućine te naravno mirujem. A dobro znam da ostale cure s tim problemom piju što više tekućine, a s obzirom na količinu tekućine u trbuhu i stanju jajnika, ja mislim da sam kandidat za jednu dobru infuzijicu jer neznam koliko bum još ovak zdržala. poslala sam maloprije mail Schutzu, nadam se da će on biti pametniji.

----------


## ivica_k

> curke, nažalost javljam da je moja beta 0! Moja sreća čeka neko drugo vrijeme  .


žao mi je što nije uspjelo ovaj put  :Sad:  

jelenkić, dr. schutz će sigurno znati kako postupiti~~~~~~~~~~~~za brz oporavak i želim ti urednu i bezbrižnu trudnoću!

----------


## Simby

hvala drage moje  :Love:  ako ništa drugo barem smo poslali "slatku" razglednicu našem dragom ministru  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Biene

Marians i jelenkić čestitam :D  :D 
Simby žao mi je

----------


## rijecanka77

> Bila sam danas na ultrazvuku zbog hs i veliki smo 4 mm!!! Imam i slikicu!!!
> Jedino kaj me brine jest reakcija mog ginekologa na hs, veli on da imam dosta tekućine u trbuhu, da mi je na jednom jajniku cista veličine jabuke, a drugi da je isto povećan ali da nema razloga za paniku, neka pijem aspirin i što manje tekućine te naravno mirujem. A dobro znam da ostale cure s tim problemom piju što više tekućine, a s obzirom na količinu tekućine u trbuhu i stanju jajnika, ja mislim da sam kandidat za jednu dobru infuzijicu jer neznam koliko bum još ovak zdržala. poslala sam maloprije mail Schutzu, nadam se da će on biti pametniji.


Ma bit će to sve ok, samo puno nalijevanja tekućinom i odmaranje. I ja sam imala laganu HS, dosta slobodne tekućine u abdomenu te jajnike uvećane 3-4 puta.  Stalno me nešto probadalo u trbuhu, ali je prošlo.  Najveći problem su zapravo bili jajnici koji su se smirili tek negdje u 5.mj. trudnoće tako da sam do tada bila slabo pokretna.  Sve me živo zatezalo u području jajnika i jedva sam šetala 20-30 min. dnevno.  Morala sam paziti zbog moguće torzije jajnika.  Doduše, kod mene je blizanačka trudnoća pa je to sve bilo još extra teže zbog visoke razine hcg-a.  Samo strpljenja i proći će.  Najvažnija je da si trudna...misli na malo zlato koje nosiš i sve će biti lakše.
Pozdrav  :Kiss:

----------


## jelenkić

Hvala ti draga riječanka!  :Kiss:  
Ma potpuno me zbunilo što mi je moj gin rekao da uopće ne smijem piti tekućinu a znam da se u tim situacijama mora što više piti. Ja se nalijevam Iso sportom zbog elektrolita, veli Schutz da napravim nalaz elektrolita i crvenih krvnih zrnaca, to ću u petak kad ponovim betu. Ma samo mi je da taj trbuh malo splasne, ne mogu zakopčati ni jedne hlače.

----------


## rijecanka77

> ...Ma samo mi je da taj trbuh malo splasne, ne mogu zakopčati ni jedne hlače.


Meni trbuh zapravo nikad ni nije splasnuo...  :Laughing:  Pretvorio se jednostavno u pravi trudnički!  :Grin:

----------


## jelenkić

Pozdrav iz varaždinske gineklogije! Danas su me primili zbog hiperstinulacije.

----------


## ksena28

> Pozdrav iz varaždinske gineklogije! Danas su me primili zbog hiperstinulacije.


šta kažu? jesi dobro?   :Kiss:  drži se!

----------


## ivica_k

jelenkić, drži se!

----------


## jelenkić

vele da su mi nalazi ok osim povišenih eritrocita, mene malo bolucka, jajnici su mi u komi i imam dosta tekućine u trbušnoj šupljini, samo mi vade krv, ne smiju mi raditi druge pretrage zbog trudnoce.

----------


## Simby

Drage moje, evo mene hladne glave, podijeliti s vama dodatne detalje s postupka u Adebaru. Znam da svaka od nas (koja je bila tamo u postupku) nosi svoje subjektivne dojmove i da su oni sigurno određeni i samim rezultatom postupka, no bez obzira na moju negativnu betu (nije mi prva i nije smak svijeta) opisati ću vam zašto smo MM i ja odlučili da nas Adebar i dr. Schutz neće vidjeti u novom postupku. 
Zapravo, u našem je slučaju, osim dobrih prvih konzultacija, sve drugo krenulo nekako naopako i u neskladu s našim očekivanjima.
Nakon prvog ultrazvuka u Zagrebu (8 folikula vel. 10-11mm + 2 manja) i protokola od 3A Gonala, dr. Schutz nastavlja s 2A Gonala, 1A Cetrotida i 1A Menopura. Stižemo u Beč na drugi ultrazvuk, i dr. među papirima u mojoj ruci vidi jedan (dr. u Zagrebu nam je rezultate 1 ultrazvuka lijepo napisao – ime, datum, dosadašnji protokol, broj i vel. folikula na svakom jajniku!) i odmah pita da li ja to imam protokol od neke druge klinike? (napominjem da pitanje nije postavljeno šaljivim tonom!). Uz nekoliko upitnika u našim glavama vezano uz to što nam  takvo čudno pitanje govori (ego? provjera? drugo mišljenje?...??) odgovaramo da su to „samo“ rezultati ultrazvuka iz Zagreba i nastavljamo dalje….Ultrazvuk pokazuje 6 folikula i nismo presretni zbog -2 folikula (nije nam se desilo u prva 2 postupka – cijeli protokol 3A Gonala) i pitamo doktora zašto se broj smanjio? (tako je kako je, no volimo znati što se događa, svaki postupak nosi neko novo iskustvo, a za novce koliko košta postupak mislim da zaslužujemo objašnjenja u svim fazama postupka). Na naše pitanje doktor ne daje odgovor, nego objašnjava da je to sve ok, i izjavljuje da nije lako dobiti dijete i da mi to sigurno znamo i zato smo došli tamo!!!!!!! Na ovo ostajemo bez teksta (što je kod mene vrlo rijedak slučaj ), a dr. kaže punkcija u utorak. Čini mi se kasno (ultrazvuk je petak ujutro!), doduše folikuli nisu pretjerano veliki (prosjek 13,6 mm), no to je ipak 4 dana…… Pitam dr. nije li to malo kasno, on potvrđuje utorak uz objašnjenje da je ponedjeljak prerano …..na takvo objašnjenje nemam protupitanja……
Dolazi utorak i evo nas na punkciji. Sve prolazi super, budim se iz anestezije i prvo što pitam je koliko je js punktirano. Anesteziolog mi odgovara 4. Dr. Schutza nema u prostoriji. Opet malo razočaranje, no tješim se da je bitna kvaliteta ne kvantiteta (pokušavam ne misliti na to da smo Beč odabrali zbog mogućnosti smrzavanja embrija). Nakon nekog vremena stiže nam dr. Schutz (MM je uz mene) i pitamo još jednom (zapravo samo želimo potvrditi) da li je 4 js punktirano, a dr. kaže 5. To nam malkice popravlja raspoloženje, a dr. Schutz odlazi. Dok ležim nakon punkcije (MM je uz mene) dolazi nam drugi dr. (ginekolog), vrlo simpatičan i pričljiv, te pričamo o postupcima u Hrvatskoj (razlike privatne i državne klinike, našem novom super zakonu itd…) Uz put  pitam koliko je prosječni % oplođenih js od punktiranih – da li oko 70% - simpatični dr. kaže – ma i više! Simpatični dr. odlazi i dolazi ponovo s informacijom da će ET vjerojatno biti u petak. Opet smo malo iznenađeni, petak je treći dan, a dr. Schutz nam je na konzultacijama objašnjavao kako uglavnom ide na transfer blastocista (5 dan) jer se to pokazalo kao najuspješnije. Pitamo, dr. je malo zbunjen i ne zna što bi baš odgovorio pa kaže, ma to je isto, nema tu razlike?!.....možete pitati sutra kada se čujete s biologicom.
Krećemo na put za Zagreb, nadajući se da nas statistike neće iznevjeriti i da će se najmanje 4 stanice oploditi. Dogovor je da sutra ujutro (između 9-12) nazovemo biologicu na dani broj telefona i vidimo koliko se stanica oplodilo.
Vrijem sporo teče, no stiže drugo jutro i oko 10 sati zovem biologicu. Javlja mi se sestra (mislim ona s porte) i kaže da biologice nema, ali da je ostavila poruku za nas da su se 2 stanice oplodile i da je ET u petak. Zbog šoka ne pitam ništa više (a i nemam koga!) i sestra kaže da će me dr. Schutz nazvati kasnije i neka ostavim broj telefona. Dajem broj telefona, a razočaranje me poklapa svim dosada skupljenim dojmovima od početka postupka…..
Znam iz prijašnjeg iskustva da rijetko baš sve oplođene stanice dočekaju transfer i pitam se kakve su kvalitete embriji, da li ću uopće stići do transfera….
Sa brigom i pitanjima u glavi, čekam poziv  dr. Schutza, no mobitel ne zvoni… 
Onda napokon zazvoni, i zove MM i javlja da ga je zvao dr. Schutz (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!), i da mu je rekao da su se 2 js oplodile. MM (nepripremljen!) pita što nije to malo (2 od 5) – a dr. krene s filozofijom da je dovoljan i jedan embrio ako je pravi……i da dođemo na ET u petak. 
Razgovor tu završava i nakon što nam prolazi prvi šok, odlučujemo se nazvati dr. Schutza i doznati koju informaciju više (što se zapravo dogodilo, jesu li js bile prezrele, zašto nije rađen IMSI, kakve su kvalitete embriji….). Zovemo na mobitel, no dr. se ne javlja. Nakon toga zovemo na fiksnu i sestra kaže da se dr. ne može sada javiti i da će mu prenijeti poruku, te će nam se kasnije javiti. Nije se javio! Niti taj dan, niti idući (sumnjam da nije vidio propušteni poziv niti dobio poruku).
Ostajemo i dalje bez odgovora na naša pitanja i jedino što možemo je vrtiti film i uspoređivati ovaj s prijašnjim postupcima, i tješiti se da možda baš ovaj puta kada sve ide lošije nego inače bude nekim čudom pozitivan rezultat. 
Nitko nam se ne javlja (tješimo se makar da bi nam netko valjda javio da ne dolazimo u Beč) i mi stižemo u Beč na ET ne znajući što nas čeka. Dr. Schutz nam kratko kaže da imamo 2 embrija i da nažalost nema ništa za smrznuti (super novi info jer to kao nismo shvatili do sada!), no da imamo dobre šanse s ova dva ostati trudni. Nakon prvog olakšanja - jer su ipak 2 mrvice tu, pitamo za kvalitetu embrija i dr. kaže – mislite na one ocjene A, B….itd?….i kaže A….Da su oba embrija ocjene A. 
Vraćamo se u Zagreb ponovo razvijajući teorije obrnute logike da možda baš sada kada ništa ne izgleda super sve bude na kraju dobro….
Teorija se nažalost nije realizirala u praksi! Rasplinula se s negativnom betom jednako kao i želja da ikada ponovo odemo u Adebar.

Eto, to je moje Adebar iskustvo. Svjesna sam da sam po ovakvom iskustvu i dojmovima usamljena na ovim stranicama. Voljeli bi i MM i ja da je drugačije. 

Nakon svega, za nas ipak iskustvo u Zagrebačkom Viliju ostaje i dalje benchmark za „best in class“. Još da nije divnoga nam hrvatskog zakona koji nas natjera na ovo…….

----------


## ivica_k

[quote="Simby"Nakon svega, za nas ipak iskustvo u Zagrebačkom Viliju ostaje i dalje benchmark za „best in class“. Još da nije divnoga nam hrvatskog zakona koji nas natjera na ovo…….[/quote]

eh, da...rijetki su takvi kao dr. R! draga Simby, zahvalna sam ti što si iznijela svoje iskustvo  :Love:

----------


## jelenkić

Draga Simby, žao mi je što se tvoja situacija razvijala u krivom smjeru i što si stekla loše iskustvo u Adebaru. Katkad u životu jednostavno sve krivo krene i rezultati su loši. Kod mene je od samog početka druženja s dr.Schutz sve bilo u savršenom redu, dobila sam odgovore na sva pitanja, stimulacija je pogođena i moje je iskustvo sa klinikom Adebar i sa svim osobljem izuzetno dobro, za razliku od W gdje je, kao sad kod tebe, od samog početka sve krivo krenulo, a naravno i završilo.
Želim ti puno sreće u daljnjim postupcima!

Ja sam još u bolnici, tekućina se povukla, još me samo desni jajnik zeza, dosta je veliki, no nadam se da će me do Božića pustiti doma. Gestacijska vrečica je velika 11 mm.

----------


## Simby

Ivica_K,  slažem se  :Love:  Ja ću u Vili u siječnju na jedan klomifenski... malo uživati u tretmanu i odnosu koji meni odgovara
 :D

----------


## Simby

Jelenkić drago mi je da si bolje i nadam se da ćeš kući za Božić :D 
Imaš li kakvih vijesti od Marians - ne javlja nam kako je.
Što se tiče Adebara, morala sam ovo podijeliti s vama. Nema sumnje da je tebi stimulacija pogođena i iskreno mi je drago zbog tebe ( ne “samo” kao i uvijek kada neka od nas uspije, nego i više jer smo imale priliku i upoznati se) – no nekako imam osjećaj da je u ovom slučaju bila ista shema za sve nas...neovisno o našim razlikama u godinama, iskustvima u prošlim postupcima itd.. Meni očito ovakva stimulacija nije odgovarala (po meni je to trebalo biti očito već između dva ultrazvuka kada je promijenjen protokol i kada su “nestala” 2 folikula, a ostali očito bili nešto manji od očekivanja - zbog čega se i pomaknula punkcija za jedan dan). Samo usporedbom ovog i  2 prethodna postupka moglo se (i trebalo) nakon drugog ultrazvuka štošta zaključiti i možda probati promijeniti.
Uglavnom...ovakav konkretan protokol nekima će sigurno donijeti sreću, nekima ne. Osobno, nisam uočila volju niti namjeru dr. Schutza da bilo što mijenja ili radi drugačije od svoje uhodane sheme bez obzira na sami tijek i rezultate u pojedinim fazama postupka. U prilog tome ide i njegov odgovor nakon mog maila u kojem javljam negativnu betu. Rekao je da mu je žao, ali da je on napravio najbolje što je znao.... Bez poziva da  ponovimo postupak ili  probamo nešto promijeniti drugi puta. Takav odgovor nije nas iznenadio, samo je zaokružio cjelokupan dojam. Do tada smo već svi shvatili da se ja ne uklapam u ovu shemu....

----------


## ivica_k

Simby, imaš pp od jutros!

----------


## Simby

ivica_k dobila si pp   :Wink:

----------


## Marians

Draga cure evo da vam se malo javim sa novim informacijama. U prošli četvrtak ponovila sam betu i iznosila je 605,8. U ponedjeljak imam 1. ultrazvuk i obavezno vam se javljam.
Draga Simby, žao mi je što si i ti imala negativno iskustvo u klinici Adebar. Moja prvotna izjava da je klinika Adebar naš pun pogodak je zapravo bila određena mojom trudničkom betom. Da smo i mi doživjeli neuspjeh to sigurno ne bi napisala. Iskreno, i mi smo se kao i vi odlučili za kliniku Adebar zbog IMSI postupka, kojeg nam na kraju nisu radili, pa smo od 9 jajnih stanica dobili svega 3 blastice. I tu je bilo moje najveće razočarenje, možda bi ih bilo više da su nam radili IMSI, a opet sa druge strane možda je bio problem u mojim jajnim stanicama, moguće je da su bile nepravilne, prezrele ili nezrele. Sada to nije ni bitno, svoju trudnoću pripisujem Božjem blagoslovu i smatram da bi nam se dogodila da smo na postupak išli u bilo koju drugu kliniku.

----------


## Simby

Draga Marians super za novu betu :D !!!! Slažem se sa svime ostalim što si napisla. Veliki pozdrav Tebi i tvom mužu od MMa i mene  :Love:

----------


## ane80

drage forumasice...

trudnicama iz Adebara cestitam,a Simby meni je jako zao sto je sve tako
  zavrsilo i drago mi je da si podijelila svoje iskustvo sa nama kao i druga
  forumasica Dincip.
Jelena drago mi je da ti je bolje i nadam se da ce se sve dobro zavrsiti.

pozdrav i svako dobro svima vama..

----------


## Marians

> Draga Marians super za novu betu :D !!!! Slažem se sa svime ostalim što si napisla. Veliki pozdrav Tebi i tvom mužu od MMa i mene


Draga Simby, veliki pozdrav i vama   :Love:  , nadam se da još uvijek vrijedi dogovor za Zadarsku kavicu, a najviše od svega ti želim da do tada i ti budeš trudnica!

----------


## Simby

Draga Marians, naravno da vrijedi. Hvala ti  :Kiss:   Kada većina krene u tesanje linije za ljeto, ja ću biti sretna ako se udebljam   :Wink:

----------


## Marians

Drage moje evo sam se vratila sa 1. ultrazvuka. Ginekolog je potvrdio trudnoću, na pregledu je bila vidljiva gestacijska vrečica koja odgovara 5.om tjednu trudnoće (od punkcije su prošla 4 tjedna), te prsten u kojem se nalazi mala mrvica. Imam i dvije ciste, obje na lijevom jajniku, a jedna od njih ima oblik srca, ginekolog je prokomenitarao da ih rijetko vidi u ovom obliku i da je mrvica plod ljubavi, sigurno da je. Potvrdio je i da imam malo tekućine u trbušnoj šupljini, ali ništa nije zabrinjavajuće. Slijedeći pregled imam za dva tjedna kada ću dobiti i trudničku knjižicu :D 
Veliki pozdrav od sretne trudnice!

----------


## ivica_k

Marians,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za urednu i bezbrižnu trudnoću!  :Love:  

Mi smo danas dobili protokol iz Adebara!

----------


## Simby

Marians želim ti mirne i bezbrižne trudničke dane  :Love:

----------


## ivica_k

imam dva pitanja:
1. ako mi stimulacija kreće 08.01., a 12.01. je 5. dan, prvi uzv radim u taj utorak nakon injekcije ili u srijedu, 6. dan
2. da li ste za vrijeme stimulacije pratile razinu E2, i koji dan je bilo vađenje
hvala!

----------


## Marians

> imam dva pitanja:
> 1. ako mi stimulacija kreće 08.01., a 12.01. je 5. dan, prvi uzv radim u taj utorak nakon injekcije ili u srijedu, 6. dan
> 2. da li ste za vrijeme stimulacije pratile razinu E2, i koji dan je bilo vađenje
> hvala!


Ivica_k, prvi ultrazvuk radiš na 5. dan stimulacije, dakle 12.01.
Ja sam izvadila sve hormone prije postupka, a za vrijeme stimulacije nisam ništa provjeravala. Estradiol se vadi 3. dana ciklusa, ali mislim da ti je nepotrebno.

----------


## Marians

Jelenkić nam danas izlazi iz bolnice, ona i mali mrvuljak  :D  :D  :D

----------


## ivica_k

za sve parove koji namjeravaju svoj mpo put nastaviti (a nadam se i završiti) u beču, evo svježih informacija u vezi antagonist protokola koji se standardno primjenjuje u adebaru:
umjesto Primosistona (koji se više ne proizvodi) koriste se Progynova i Primolut Nor za tempiranje krvarenja, po jedna kroz 10 dana. Primolut Nor je na listi hzzo, ali Progynova nije, i može se nabaviti preko ljekarne Dolaca za cca tjedan dana. Ako nemate tih tjedan dana (ako što ih mi nemamo) kao zamjenski lijek može se uzimati Estrofem 1 mg (kutija košta cca 40 kn ili na recept od soc. gin)
Također, zamjena za Aprednisolon je Decortin ili Dexamethasone...nadam se da će nekome ove info biti od koristi

----------


## Simby

Ivica_K, meni je prvi ultrazvuk bio 6 dan stimulacije (prvi dan stimulacije 13., ultrazvuk 18.) Pošto sam se pikala ujutro 1. ultrazvuk 6 dan mi je bio nakon terapije za taj dan). Drugi ultrazvuk je bio 2 dana kasnije tj. 20tog.
E2 se nije pratio tijekom stimulacije (ali je u prethodna 2 postupka).

----------


## jelenkić

Napokon u toplom domu svome! Mrvica je velika 3 mm, jasno se vidi tockica u gestacijskom mjehuru! Nazalost, desni jajnik je jos u komi, 111x71 mm, prepun cista, lijevi je povecan.
ivica_k, ja sam na prvi uzv isla 5 dan uzimanja terapije i to u jutro (pocela s pikanjem 13.11., uzv 15.11.), a tri dana kasnije je bio uzv u Becu. I nsam imala isti protokol s Marians, ja sam počela samo s Gonalima, ona s Gonalima i Menopurima. Meni je dodao Menopure nakon prvog uv, a smanjio Gonale. Zelim da ti ovaj postupak bude dobitan kao i meni! Sretno!!!
Marians,pusa tvojj tockici!  :Heart:

----------


## Simby

Jelenkić drago mi je da ti je bolje i da ćete uživati za Božić svi zajedno u toplom domu  :Love:

----------


## jelenkić

Hvala Simby, i ja tebi želim ostvarenje svih želja u novoj godini!  :Love:

----------


## ivica_k

drage moje, kaže mm nek vam napišem, da smo sve pripremili i da idemo po našeg bebača! :D 
u niskom smo startu  :Grin:

----------


## jelenkić

Neka vam je sa srećom!!!!

----------


## Kadauna

*sretno u Austriji Ivica_K*

----------


## amaria 23

Htijela bih svim zazeljeti sve najbolje u ovoj godini malo za zakasnjenjem ali eto...Sretno svim curama koje krecu u postupak...Htijela sam pitati dali mi mozete poslati na pp,gdje ste bile  dok ste bile u Becu ,pansion ,hotel,apartman? Ako bi mogla dobiti informaciju!!! Hvala unaprijed.Ja 25.1 idem na svoj prvi dogovor za IVF!! Pusa i sretno...A i cestitam buducim mama koje su uspjele dobiti svoje bebe u Becu!!  :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## jelenkić

I naše srčeko snažno kuca, mrvica je velika 16 mm i savršeno odgovara tjednima! Nema više slobodne tekućine, jajnici su još povećani, ali kako su bili, sad su odlični. Preporučeno mi je strogo mirovanje i slijedeći uzv za mjesec dana.
Pokazala se još jedna gestacijska vreća, na sekundu sam skoro vrisnula od sreće ali nažalost ona je prazna, u zaključku je dr navela: Gemini.Blighted ovum gem I.

----------


## ksena28

jelenkić, tako mi je drago zbog tebe! hura za   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## bublica3

Bog cure, zanima me dali se zna nešto više o mikroskopskoj tehnici "Polar Aide" u Kinderwunsch Institutu?

----------


## jelenkić

Za dva dana će i naša ivica k put Beča!! Sretno draga, čvrsto vibramo da vam ovaj postupak bude dobitni!!!

----------


## ivica_k

hvala ti  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## amaria 23

Ivica-k sretno ti!!! Nek sve prodje savrseno da nam cim prije dodjes sa beckom bebicom!!!   :Love:

----------


## ivica_k

drage moje, javljam se iz beča. folikulometrija prošla super, dr. je jako zadovoljan i sve teče po planu. pukcija u ponedjeljak u 10:30 8) 

hvala svima za info i iskustva bez kojih ne bismo danas bili ovdje, prvenstveno riječanka77, jelenkic, marians, simby, bernadette  :Love:  

poseban pozdrav ane80, ako nas još čitaš, javi se, ovdje smo do 23., pa možemo popiti kavicu i upoznati se  :Love:

----------


## ane80

bok ivica-k 

imas pp i naravno pozdrav svim forumasicama,buducim i sadasnjim mamama.....

----------


## Simby

Ivica_k sretno danas  :Love:

----------


## ivica_k

evo da vam javim...punkcija je prošla glatko, dobili smo 12 js :D  :D 
radit će nam imsi, kako smo očekivali i željeli
sutra oko 10h zovemo dr. da čujemo vijesti iz laba - valjda će ih se što više sljubiti  :Grin:  
hvala vam što ste uz nas!  :Love:

----------


## Bab

*ivica_k*, pa ovo su mrak vijesti.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu i sljubljivanje u što većem broju  :Saint:

----------


## ane80

sve najbolje...

 :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Marians

Draga Ivica_k, presretna sam zbog dobrog rezultata tvoje punkcije, od srca ti želim sretan nastavak postupka  :Kiss:

----------


## jelenkić

Bravo ivica_k! Zelim vam tulum u labu! I mi smo imali toliko js!

----------


## ivica_k

čuli se s dr., 6 oplođenih, transfer u petak! 
kaže dr. obzirom da su spermiji bili loši, da su zadovoljni rezultatom
mi smo sad u velikoj neizvjesnosti do petka - valjda će se lijepo dijeliti

----------


## Bab

*ivica_k*, odlično....
~~~~~~ za petak, nek se lijepo podjele i da nam uskoro javiš veeeeliiiku ß   :Heart:   :Saint:

----------


## Marians

ivica_k, super :D , držim fige za petak  :Kiss:

----------


## jelenkić

Bravo ivica_k, navijamo za petak :D  :D 

Ispravak krivog navoda od jučer, mi smo imali 12 folikula, a 8 jajnih stanica  :Wink:

----------


## ivica_k

da li ste se između punkcije i transfera čuli s dr/biologom kakav je razvoj situacije u labu ili ste samo došli na transfer u dogovoreno vrijeme ne znajući što vas čeka :/ 

pretpostavljam da oni zovu da se dođe ranije, ako dijeljenje ne teče kako treba :? 

ne želim da nas zovu prije petka  :Grin:

----------


## milivoj73

isključite mobitele  :Laughing:

----------


## ane80

ma bit ce sve u redu...

kako stvari stoje i ja cu u Adebar   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   opettt

----------


## gargamelica

Možete li mi netko pomoći  ?nejasno mi je oko te IMSI metode može li se ona koristiti bez obzira na broj spermija .Jer nama ih nadu nekoliko kom pa ne znam da li da saljem papirologiju ili ...
Hvala unaprijed u držim fige Ivica-k da transfer bude u petak    :Grin:

----------


## ivica_k

dobre vijesti od nas - dočekalo nas je 5 lijepih zametaka koji odgovaraju stadiju 4. dana :D 
biologica je izabrala 2 najbolja i sada su kod mene, na sigurnom, a preostala 3 će nam oni pričuvati  :Grin:  
betu vadim 01.02., a do tada opušteno i s osmijehom na licu čuvam naše mrvice  :Love:  

garagamelice, imaš pp!

----------


## Marians

ivica_k, drago mi je što je sve prošlo kako treba :D , pazi na sebe i na svoje mrvice  :Kiss:

----------


## loks

pozdrav svima na ovom postu!
ja sam ovdje otprilike nova...sudjelujem u postu za Sloveniju i baš zbog dvoumljenja došla malo i ovdje pogledat šta kažete i kakva su iskustva. sad vidim za taj Adebar, koji je ako sam dobro razumijela u Beču? u kratko ako mi tko može skratit muke i reći iskustva, kakva je to klinika i kakve su cijene? Da li je netko možda bio u ivf centru za liječenje neplodnosti u Bregenz (Austrija) kod dr. Zech? ako je kakva ima iskustva? 
nadam se da ćete imat kakve novosti za mene...

----------


## amaria 23

Evo da se pohvalim dosla jucer danas iz Beca,prezadovoljna sa svime,uglavno od sljedeceg mj. sam pikalica.I nadam se da ce sve proteci kako i treba. Jedan dio cemo odraditi u Becu drugi u Bratislavi zbog zbog PGD metode na zametku,jer u Becu nije dozvoljen. Krajem drugog mj.pocinjem sa pikanjem,pocetkom 3 imam transfer i nadam se da ce ce sve ici prema planu.sad samo jos neke nalaze trebam povaditi.Prezadovoljna sa svime,sutra cu vidjeti za stan,da rezerviram.Uglavnom sve me odusevilo.
Ivice K sretna sam zbog tebe i cuvaj svoje mrvice i jedva cekam da nam javis da si trudna!! Sretno svima!!!

----------


## jelenkić

Draga amaria 23, drago mi je da je Adebar ostavio dobar dojam na tebe i da si zadovoljna i nadam se da će postupak proći u savršenom redu   :Kiss:  

Ivica_k, svakodnevno si nam u mislima i vibramo za tvoje twinsiće (i suprug i ja   :Smile:  )

----------


## amaria 23

Ja se ispricavam sto nisam spomenula u zadnjem postu,prije jesam,mozda ste zaboravile,ja nisam u klinici Adebar,nego u kinderwunchzentrum Golden kreuz..To su dvije klinike pod jednim imenom,jedna je u Becu druga u Bratislavi,tako da jedan dio idem uBec a drugi idem u Bratislavu zbog PGD.

----------


## jelenkić

Amaria 23, u svakom slučaju, želim ti puno sreće u postupku!  :Love:

----------


## ivica_k

0,00 kaže nalaz!
slijedi nastavak u beču - FET

----------


## jelenkić

Jako mi je žao, ivica_k! Nadajmo se da će smrzlići biti dobitni. Drži se!

----------


## Simby

Ivica_k, žao mi je....Znaš da ćeš jednom uspjeti....sigurna sam da će to biti brzo...

----------


## Marians

Ivica_k, jako mi je žao što niste uspjeli :Taps: , vjerujem da će vam FET biti dobitni!

----------


## suncica5

Drage moje cure,. ja sam prvi put na ovom forumu, tj. prvi put na bilo kakvom forumu ovog tipa. Buduci da trenutno ne zivim u HR vec u Belgiji, krenuli smo na postupak 'in vritro' ovdje. Meni socijalno ovdje placa dio postupka, a buduci da smo prvi put jos neznam koliko cemo mi platiti...
Pisem ponukana pricom od Simby...
Mislim draga Simby da to sve nije tako strasno, nije moguce predvidjeti u potpunosti sta ce se desiti kod pojedinacne osobe... i iako imas vise folikula, tj. vise jajasaca, to ne znaci da ce se vecina njih razviti u dobre embrije... 
Nisu svi doktori jednaki, i nije ni njima svaki dan jednak... Ja nisam bas fan doktora i ne branim ih, ali, svi smo mi ljudi...
Stvar je u tome sto sve mi strasno jako zelimo bebice, i sve sto se desava gledamo kroz veliko povecalo...
Mislim i ja sam sama takva, i da mi nije smirenijeg supruga, mislim da bi zvala svoju doktoricu 3puta na dan  :Wink:

----------


## suncica5

Mene su prvi put ovdje hiperstimulirali (imala sam oko 20tak velikih folikula), i to vec nakon 6tog dana stimulacije (procedura je ovdje malo drugacija). Naime, stimulacija pocinje 3ceg dana ciklusa i traje oko 10tak dana, Menopurom...No, moja doktorica je od straha da mi se nesto gore ne dogodi (nalazi su mi bili stvarno losi) prekinula ciklus  :Wink:  Onda sam morala naravno pauzirati 2 mjeseca.
U ovoj drugoj stimulaciji dali su mi tek 1/3 doze Menopura,. i naravno, pod-stimulirali su me, tako da smo imali tek 3velike folikule i od toga 1 jajnu stanicu ;( Srecom, bio je i jedan embrio koji su mi reimplantirali i sad cekam na nalaze krvi krajem tjedna.
Bilo je jos folikula, ali j.stanice nisu bile u popunosti zrele, i znaci ne bi rezultirale dobrim embrijom! Ovdje uzimaju u obzir samo folikule koje su vece od 20tak mm.
Ja sam bila totalno razocarana, jer smo racunali na barem 5-6 j.stanica, i plakala sam 2dana...no to ne pomaze  :Sad: 
Na kraju sam zakljucila ono sto je dr. rekao tebi Simby, samo je jedan dovoljan... A na nama je da se nadamo...

----------


## Simby

Drage moje, ne spadam vise ovdje (jer nisam u ovom postupku bila u Austriji) ali vam moram javiti da je moja beta jučer 189!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Simby

...Mislim draga Simby da to sve nije tako strasno, nije moguce predvidjeti u potpunosti sta ce se desiti kod pojedinacne osobe... i iako imas vise folikula, tj. vise jajasaca, to ne znaci da ce se vecina njih razviti u dobre embrije... 

Draga suncica5, razumijem tvoj stav, no ipak se samo djelomično slažem s tobom. Stvari se ne mogu predvidjeti (iako je kod nas koje smo imale više postupaka i to moguće u jednoj mjeri ovisno o prijašnjim reakcijama), no kada se one počnu događati, u postupku je još uvijek, ovisno o razvoju situacije, moguće reagirati ovako ili onako.....

....Nisu svi doktori jednaki, i nije ni njima svaki dan jednak... Ja nisam bas fan doktora i ne branim ih, ali, svi smo mi ljudi...

ovo potpisujem, no mislim da po broju njihovih "boljih" ili "lošijih" dana na kraju krajeva i sami dijelimo doktore u neke kategorije....

----------


## Simby

Draga suncica5, mislim da sve to na kraju kada se ostvari cilj  (a to se prije ili poslije ipak dogodi - iako nam se ponekad čini da nikada neće) treba spremiti u neku ladicu uspomena...i razocaranje i ljutnju i suze i strah... i da treba služiti samo kao dokaz da se na kraju sve to isplatilo!
Želim ti da ti nalaz krvi donese veselje!!!!!!!!!! (i da sve drugo zaboraviš!)

----------


## jelenkić

Draga Simby, od srca ti čestitam na visokoj beti!!!

----------


## Marians

Draga Simby, čestitatam ti na lijepoj trudničkoj beti, veliki pozdrav tvojem suprugu od mene i supruga!

----------


## loks

Simby, čestitam na lijepoj beti!!!

----------


## Simby

jelenkić,  marians i loks hvala!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mare41

Simby, navratila sam tu samo da dođem u čestitare :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam, a cure na Odbrojavanju još jače skakuću za tebe

----------


## bub II

> Htijela bih svim zazeljeti sve najbolje u ovoj godini malo za zakasnjenjem ali eto...Sretno svim curama koje krecu u postupak...Htijela sam pitati dali mi mozete poslati na pp,gdje ste bile  dok ste bile u Becu ,pansion ,hotel,apartman? Ako bi mogla dobiti informaciju!!! Hvala unaprijed.Ja 25.1 idem na svoj prvi dogovor za IVF!! Pusa i sretno...A i cestitam buducim mama koje su uspjele dobiti svoje bebe u Becu!!


Draga Amarija, 
 nova sam na Forumu uopste,  vidim tu da  ides na PGD . I mi moramo na  PGD da idemo  , jer to nam je jedina opcija da izbjegnemo  Mutacije  . Pokusala sam ti se javiti pp, ali jos nisam dobila odgovor od tebe. Molim te da ako imas bilo koju info. u vezi tog dobro bi nam doslo. 
Hvala ti puno, lp

----------


## jelenkić

Drage moje cure! Pomolite se za moju bebicu, opet smo u bolnici, ovaj put u Zagrebu, bebina posteljica se ljušti jer se maternica bori izbaciti gestacijsku koja je prazna, ja jako krvarim, na infuziji sam danonocno, apaurini i spazmeksi i injekcije progesterona, ali doktori vele da je sve u Božjim rukama. Sutra nam je 13.tjedan. Bila sam na redovnom uzv prošli četvrtak i sve je bilo u savršenom redu, prvi puta sam se usudila iskreno poveseliti svojoj bebici i nakon 2 dana sve je krenulo nizbrdo.

----------


## Gabi25

ajme jelenkić... evo puno puno se molim za tebe i bebicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Kadauna

Dragi Jelenkić... evo i ja se pridružujem molitvama. Mislim na vas  :Heart:

----------


## nina1

jelenkić ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivica_k

jelenkić,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za bebicu i da sve završi dobro!

----------


## ane80

evo me,joj sva sam se najezilaaaa

----------


## ane80

draga Jelena drzi se i sve ce biti u redu.....

pozdrav i svako dobro

----------


## Mali Mimi

:Heart: Draga jelenkić za tebe i bebu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da sve dobro prođe

----------


## ksena28

*jelenkić puno puno mislim na tebe i bebicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## molu

draga Jelenkic, drzite se ti i bebica i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ iz petnih zila da sve bude ok  :Heart:

----------


## Simby

Dragi Jelenkić pridružujem se molitvama, nadam se da će sve biti u redu :Heart:

----------


## slavonka2

Draga Jelankić i TM...

držite nam se, a posebno ta mala bebica,... da ostane u tvojoj buši dok ne bude dovoljno velika i jaka da zaori cijela bolnica od njenog plača...

Šaljemo puno trudničkih vibrica...ostanite i budite nam dobro....

Mislimo na Vas... :Love:  :Love:

----------


## zedra

Jelenkić, molimo se za tebe i tvoju bebicu! :Love:

----------


## loks

draga jelenkić,
pridružujem se molitvama i nek se sve završi sretnoooo...od srca želim tebi, tvojoj bebi i tvom dragom!

----------


## jelenkić

Hvala vam od srca na lijepim željama, jučer je bilo jako kritično ali me dr Podobnik još jednom, mogla bih reći, spasio. Imala sam jake kontrakcije i grčeve maternice, maternica želi pobaciti praznu gestacijsku i vuće okolno tkivo sa sobom, u zadnji čas su uspjeli to spriječiti. Molim vas da i dalje budete uz mene i mojeg malog borca, a ja ću moliti za vaše bebice da ih što prije čuvate u svojim naručjima!

----------


## Bab

Ajme, sva sam se naježila kad sam pročitala  :Sad: 
želim ti svu sreću ovog svijeta i da se mali borac izbori za svoje mjesto pod tvojim srcem.
Šaljem tisuće ~~~~~~~~~~~ za Vas dvoje i da ovo crno razdoblje što prije završi i da počnete uživati u Vašoj trudnoći.
Drži se draga...mi smo svi uz Tebe/ Vas :Love:

----------


## ivica_k

:Love: jelenkić~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tebe i bebu borca! držite se

----------


## Marians

Draga Jelenkić i TM,
držite se i budite jaki za svog malog borca. U našim ste mislima, molimo se da sve to što prije bude iza Vas :Love:

----------


## slavonka2

Joj draga moja...

Svaki dan mislimo na Vas....držite nam se...

šaljemo vam puno poljubaca i vibrica da nam budete dobro....

----------


## molu

držite se ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivica_k

jelenikić,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~javi nam dobre vijesti! mislim na vas :Love:

----------


## jelenkić

Još sam u bolnici, danas mi uvode još jedan antibiotik zbog blighted ovuma jer mi crp raste, ali će mi smanjiti koktel infuziju od koje povraćam po cijele dane. Bebica raste, izgleda da je curica!

----------


## molu

:Heart: jelenkic ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## slavonka2

Joj draga držite nam se ...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ evo malo vibrica da sve bude i prođe dobro....

----------


## amaria 23

Bub oprosti molin te,uopce se ne spajam ovdje,ja sam ti inace na mama i bebama, stvarno mi je zao sto ti nisam prije pisala,nadam se da nije kasno....Neznam dali imas facebook,pa se mozemo dopisivati,jer ovako neznam sto te to tocno zanima u vezi PGD.Ja cu se sad cesce prikopcati kad znam da trebas moju pomoc,a ti reci ako ne dati cu ti mail,pa cu ti reci sto god te zanima.Za pocetak mogu ti samo reci osnovno! Npr. za razliku od tvoje situacije problem je kod mene.Imam 7% losih tih stanica,muz je sve ok.Nama na neki nacin i nije mozda ni potrebno ali ne zelim riskirati,stvar je u tome sto sam ja doznala preko kariotipa da  s menom i mojim stanica nije sve ok,a to vadis krv,i sad je dr. rekla da ne znaci da je bas pitanje jajnih stanica moze biti da su lose bilo koje stanice (tih 7%) u tijelu,to je jako mali postotak.Stvar je tu tome sto je ona u Austriji zabranjena.I morati ces poci do Bratislave to je ja mislin najblize,drugdje je sve zabreanjeno.Slovenija .Hrv.Austrija sad neznam ceska i te tamo drzave jos.Uglavno ovaj problem kod mene,ako bi doslo znaci do problema kod bebe bio bi kod djecaka,tako da ce vjerovatno ostaviti curice.Uglavnom kad budes isla na PGD znati ces spol djeteta i prije nego stave mrvice u tebe.Samo ako je problem kod te i muza ,onda neznam,jer stvarno neznam koliki je problem kod vas.uglavnom u Bratislavi kosta 1700 eura.Tako da znas.Hm? Sto bi ti jos mogla reci? Kod djevojcica npr. u mom slucaju se ne vide nikakve derfomacije,valjda su djecaci vise osjetljivi na to.Jedino kod cura ,uglavnom biti ce manekenka,jer su inace malo vise nego vrsnjaci i prije mogu uci u menopauzu.a inace drugo stvarno nista,a to i nije neki problem.zar ne.Uglavnom oni pregledati zametak,dok je jo 3 stanicni uzmu jednu stanicu i pregledaju je.nije ni to 100 posto sigurno ali opet si puno sigurnija nego da ne radis. ONi obradjuju zametak na 21.kromoson,to ti je poremecaj kromosoma,znaci Downow sindrom.i mislim na 18 a to neznam koji bi bolest proizlisa iz toga.Molim te oprosti nisam dugo bila tu.Ako zelis pridruzi se na forum mame i bebe,tamo sam stalno i tamo je moj cijeli postupak,pa se mozemo cesce cuti, nekako mi je puno ljepsi i pregledniji od ovog tu...Stoga molim te javi se,i oprosti sto prije nisam pisala tako mi je zao...Pusa

----------


## amaria 23

kako da posljem PP,ne mogu se nikako snaci!! AKO itko moze kopy pasteati ovaj moj zadnji post i poslati BUB II. molim vas jer ja stavrno ne mogu...vise neznam gdje da procackam...

----------


## ane80

postovana amaria 23 imas pp. pozdrav bubII koja nije u mogucnosti da ti posalje pp na ovaj forum ,pa te stoga molim da joj se javis.
njena e-mail adresa je u pp.

pozdrav

----------


## amaria 23

Hvala lijepa,evo ja sam joj poslala mail,pa sad ako joj treba jos sto neka se javi.Lijep pozdrav i pusa svima.

----------


## Jelena

draga amaria 23, nakon što klikneš na link Privatne poruke gore u rozoj traci, pojavit će ti se s lijeve strane nekoliko boxova. Jedan od njih je *Moje poruke*, a u tom su boxu onda linkovi na Inbox, Poslano itd. i onda 5. link je Pošalji novu poruku. Upišeš nečiji nick i dalje ćeš se sigurno snaći  :Heart: 

Cure, molila bih vas da koja osjeća da pripada na ovu listu , da se upiše.

----------


## slavonka2

Zna li netko što je sa našom Jelenkić ?

----------


## jelenkić

Slavonka draga, puštene smo doma na strogo mirovanje, pa mi crijeva ošla k vragu od silnih lijekova tako da već par dana sjedim na školjki, gubim kile umjesto da se debljam i tak. U utorak idemo na kontrolu i iskreno se nadam da će dr reći da se situacija stabilizirala i da mogu početi uživati u svojoj trudnoći, izaći van na zrak, prošetati...Sad su nam 4 mjeseca  :Smile:  Svaki dan je nova borba, ali nedamo se mi! Hvala vam svima na molitvama, bile su čudesne i djelotvorne!
A jel riječanka rodila???

----------


## molu

jelenkic od sveg srca~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve u redu do kraja

----------


## ksena28

*Jelenkić* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe i tvoju  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## slavonka2

Sada smo sretniji i smireniji... :Very Happy: 

Neka ste vi nama doma i neka se tatica brine o vama.... :Grin: 

Da sve bude dobro, da uživate u trudnoći i da više ne vidite bolnice dok bebica ne pokuca vibramo iz sve snage....~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~

----------


## ivica_k

jelenkić,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da do kraja bude sve uredno! riječanka je rodila curu i dečka, Vita i Tin, javila se curama na pdf-u Blizanci

----------


## Mali Mimi

Draga Jelenkić nadam se da će nadalje teći sve glatko

----------


## jelenkić

Samo da vam javim da smo napokon počeli uživati u trudnoći i škakljanju malog bebana, uskoro se nadamo i "pravim" udarcima! 
Molim vas da čvrsto držite palčeve za jednu predragu osobu koja je ovih dana krenula s terapijom i sprema se na postupak u Adebar!
Hvala vam!

----------


## pino

Gost 1 pita




> *Agencija France-Presse traži par koji je zbog odredbi novog  zakona  odlučio otići na liječenje u inozemstvo.
> 
>  Ovo je prilika za internacionalizaciju problema.* 
> 
>  Ako tko odluči, može javiti meni na pp ili direktno na France-Presse  mob. 091-4872-805
> 
>  Hvala unaprijed


http://forum.roda.hr/threads/55015-F...tra%C5%BEi-par...

----------


## laky

ima li tko iskustva sa KinderWunschKlinik Wels ?

----------


## ane80

ona ti je jedna od najboljih klinika za mpo u Austriji.
moja snaha tamo zivi ,pa kada smo mi htijeli u postupak ozbilljno smo razmisljali o toj klinici...

pozdrav

----------


## ina33

Nisam stigla pratit ovaj topic, pa ne znam je li se o tome pisalo već, ali ja sam na neki čudan način na listi primatelja newslettera klinike Institut Prof. Zech, ne znam o njima ništa (ali me već nekako hladi to što imaju te newslettere itd.). U svakom sluačaju, javljam da u newsletteru od subote, 11.9. o.g., piše da su u njihovom centru u Salzburgu, jer imaju kao super rezultate, sada u mogućnosti ponuditi "financiranje Vaše terapije" (štogod to znači). U naslovu piše "plaćanje samo ako je pozitivan test za trudnoću". I da, ponuda vrijedi do napunjene 37. godine života žene...

----------


## Jelena

ina, ako stoji Finanzierung, to je kod njih kreditiranje, tj. možeš na rate.

----------


## Jelena

malo sam ove proguglala, vidim na ovom njemačkom forumu da pacijentice nisu zadovoljne s Zechom. Uglavnom jer je čisti biznismen, koliko sam shvatila. Jedna piše da je nakon što je bila 2 puta u Feldkirchu, da im je doktor tamo rekao da idu vidjeti što Zech ima za reći (valjda to znači da misli da je dobar liječnik). Tip im je rekao da odluče hoće li mercedesom ili polom do cilja. I s jedim i s drugim će stići na cilj, samo je pitanje koliko će to trajati. Ljudi su pobjegli od Zecha nakon toga, koliko sam skužila.

Zanimljivo je da ima više dr. Zechova u IVF-u.
Ina na njihovim web stranicama ne stoji ništa o posebnoj ponudi. Daj mi pliz pošalji mailom taj newletter.

----------


## ina33

Tako se i meni čini, iako mi ta prispodoba i nije tako loša, možda bi i ja nekome tako rekla, tipa na usporedbu AIH-a i ICSI-ja, ne znam o čemu se pričalo. Šaljem ti newsletter mailom.

----------


## Jelena

Pročitala sam newsletter. Bome, u ovom kontekstu finanzierung ne znači kreditiranje, nego se ipak čini da je to pokrivanje troškova. Na njihovim web stranicama ništa ne stoji. Ako nekoga zanima, nije mi teško nazvati i provjeriti.

----------


## tlatincica

> ima li tko iskustva sa KinderWunschKlinik Wels ?


Jako bih cijenila da se javi netko sa iskustvom u ovoj klinici. Vidim da imaju i dio napisan na hrvatskom, istaknute cijene, no voljela bih čuti iskustva.

----------


## spodoba

> Nisam stigla pratit ovaj topic, pa ne znam je li se o tome pisalo već, ali ja sam na neki čudan način na listi primatelja newslettera klinike Institut Prof. Zech, ne znam o njima ništa (ali me već nekako hladi to što imaju te newslettere itd.). U svakom sluačaju, javljam da u newsletteru od subote, 11.9. o.g., piše da su u njihovom centru u Salzburgu, jer imaju kao super rezultate, sada u mogućnosti ponuditi "financiranje Vaše terapije" (štogod to znači). U naslovu piše "plaćanje samo ako je pozitivan test za trudnoću". I da, ponuda vrijedi do napunjene 37. godine života žene...


evo kako funkcionira, bas sam danas zvala:
besplatna su dva postupka. prije toga naprave preglede
ultrazvuk
hormonske pretrage
...
genetske pretrage (to specijalno rade zbog te ponude, inace nije standard)

ako daju zeleno svjetlo da se unaprijed 7000eur. u to se ne racunaju lijekovi.
ako ta dva postupka ne urode plodom, onda vracaju tih 7000eur.
ako dodje do oplodnje - beta mora biti iznad 100 - eh..dakle peh ako dodje do spontanog...onda im taj novac ostaje. 
malo sam nezgodno pitala sto ako uspije od prve, da li zadrzavaju svih 7000, doktor je to diplomatski formulirao da onda jos bolje, ali nije odgovorio na moje pitanje.
toliko okvirno.

----------


## ina33

*Spodobo* (fora je nick :Smile: ), hvala. Naši ne idu u značajnoj mjeri u Austriju, ali, kako se gužva svugdje naokolo jer je sad Hrvatska zbog zakona i stanja MPO tržišta postala emitent "IVF turista", možda i zapljusnemo Austriju malo više pa ženama bude to relevantno.

----------


## Sumskovoce

> Jako bih cijenila da se javi netko sa iskustvom u ovoj klinici. Vidim da imaju i dio napisan na hrvatskom, istaknute cijene, no voljela bih čuti iskustva.


Imam ja neke veze u Salzburgu i jako me zaintrigirao njihov web. raspitat ću se i javim čim saznam.

----------


## Maja Lena

Pozdrav svima! Ja sam nova na forumu, ali već vas jedno duže vrijeme čitam. Tek smo počeli skupljati nalaze, a dvoumimo se između dvije klinike u Austriji - KinderWunschKlinik Wels i Adebar u Beču. S obzirom na to da se o Adebaru na forumu već puno pisalo i ja bi voljela da se javi netko s iskustvom sa KinderWunschKlinik!

----------


## tlatincica

> Imam ja neke veze u Salzburgu i jako me zaintrigirao njihov web. raspitat ću se i javim čim saznam.


Mrak!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Moja veza upravo istražuje mogućnosti i klinike u Austriji. Što se tiče KinderWunschKlinik u Wellsu, pisala sam im mail na engleskom, dobila odgovor u roku par sati. Ako koga zanima, pošaljite mi PP sa vašim e-mailom, pa ću vam forvardirat njihov mail.
Za ostale klinike, koja frendica istražuje "austrijski rodin forum"  :Wink:  pa će mi javit kakva su iskustva austrijanki u KinderWunsch u Welsu, Adebar u Beču i kod dr. Zecha u Salzburgu. 
Vraćam se s detaljima čim saznam.

----------


## Mali Mimi

I ja dobivam taj newsletter od dr. Zecha bogme ako moraš unaprijed dati 7000 E samo za postupak to je malo preskup šport, iako kažu da vrate ako ne uspijete.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Javila se moja "veza" iz Austrije i kaže slijedeće:
- za KinderWunsch Klinik u Welsu je našla samo pozitivne komentare na njihovim forumima, uspješnost je ogromna i onih 50% s njihovog weba se odnosi na žene starije od 35. Za mlađe žene uspješnost je 85%. Prvu konzultaciju se može odradit preko telefona ili Skype-a. Folikulometrije i pikanje se radi od doma u suradnji s našim ginekologom. Tamo treba doći na 2. folikulometriju i ostati za punkciju i transfer. Nakon toga im se javi beta i to je to. Kolegica je našla i isječke iz novina The Doctor gdje su objavili da je unutar uzorka koji je bio promatran u cilju pisanja članka uspješnost bila tih famoznih 85%. Imaju dvije djelatnice s područja ex yu koje pričaju i Hrvatski, a ostalo osoblje govori i njemački i engleski. Ja sam komunicirala na engleskom i taj moj mail kojeg nudim poslat zainteresiranima je na engleskom. Kolegica mi preporuča baš ovu kliniku od svih Austrijskih klinika.
- Za dr. Zecha je našla jako negativne komentare, u stilu da je neljubazan, isključivo managerski nastrojen, malo suosjećanja i pažnje prema pacijentima. Cure s njihovih foruma su nezadovoljne i ishodom, javljalo se puno cura nakon neuspjelih postupaka, ona kaže da mi nikako ne preporučuje da njih odaberem.
- Adebar - kaže da je manje komentara na forumu, ali ono malo što ima da je skroz pozitivno. Kažu da je klinika mala, atmosfera intimna, doktor jako osobno angažiran za svaku pacijenticu ponaosob. Kaže da se i za konzultacije mora doć osobno tamo, nemaju mogućnost komunikacije na hrvatskom. U svakom slučaju rekla je ovo malo informacija koje je našla da su pozitivne.

Zaključujem da ako MM i ja ne uspijemo u Rijeci u novembru, da idemo u Wells u Kinder Wunsch Klinik i preskačemo svu Sloveniju u jednom potezu  :Wink:

----------


## Maja Lena

Draga Sumskovoce,
Najljepša ti hvala na ovom postu! Iako sam i prije bila manje-više sigurna da ćemo MM i ja odabrati KinderWunschKlinik u Welsu sada sam 150% sigurna da idemo tamo. Samo da skupimo sve potrebne nalaze i krećemo u akciju!!!

----------


## tlatincica

Sumskovoce puno ti hvala za ovaj info. Puno će mi pomoći oko našeg daljnjeg izbora klinike.
Ako ti nije problem, možeš li molim te zalijepiti link za tu austrijsku Rodu?
Pa ću malo copy-paste u google translator  :Wink:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*MajaLena* ako hoćeš napiši u postu tvoj e-mail da ti proslijedim njihov odgovor na moje pitanje, stvarno sam oduševljena pristupom. Znam da još nemaš privatne poruke, pa te zato pitam za e-mail. U mailu piše sva potrebna dokumentacija i upute za početak postupka.

*tlatincice* nemam linkove na forum, ali znam da je to forum www.urbia.de i da na njemu pišu parovi koji se kao i mi bore s neplodnošću. Moja kolegica koja je istraživala sve klinike isto ima problema sa začećem, ali kod nje je muž super a ona ima cikluse koji su jako jako dugi, pa cijelo vrijeme prati taj forum i kaže da se mogu naći najtočnije informacije. A u biti na postu od *Jelene* sam pronašla taj forum, pa smo se skupa smijale da kako ja iz HR nalazim najbolja mjesta na njemačkom webu (Jelena hvala za link).

----------


## tlatincica

Odmah sam si sejvala link da ga navečer mogu u miru pregledati. 
I onda se sjetila da sam sad na poslu  :Grin:

----------


## Maja Lena

*Sumskovoce*moj mail je majalen@net.hr pa mi molim te na taj mail pošalji njihov odgovor. Puno ti hvala!

----------


## ivica_k

šumskovoće,molim te i meni pošalji njihov mail na pp!
drago mi je što je ovaj pdf ponovo živnuo!

----------


## mohora

pozdrav svima,
vec dugo citam vase postove, ali ovo je prvi put da se javljam. vasa su mi iskustva zaista davala veliku nadu i bila vrijedan izvor informacija, pa evo mozda ce i moje iskustvo biti od koristi nekom drugom...

JA: 75, sve ok. MM: 74, teški OAT 

po vuk vrhovcu smo se "motali" godinu i pol, radili pretragu za pretragom, a termin nikako da dobijemo (sudeci po zadnjim napisima u novinama tek sad nista od postupaka u VV). uglavnom, frustriani i iznervirani odlucili smo se pokusati vani. poslali smo papire u maribor u proljece 2010. i dobili termin u proljece 2011. u medjuvremenu otisli smo kod dr. Reša u Ljubljanu. 
O njemu zaista ne mogu reci nista lose, osim sto punkciju jajnih stanica radi bez anestezije ili bilo kakvih lijekova protiv bolova, pa je meni to bilo uzasno bolno. Dobra strana je to sto sve lijekove koji vam ostanu doktor otkupi natrag. Uglavnom, imali smo 10 JS, 6 se oplodilo, 2 docekale transfer i na kraju se nije primila nijedna. Bio je to nas prvi pokusaj pa nas neuspjeh nije previse slomio.

nekako u to vrijeme naisli smo na ovaj forum, procitali iskustva Bečkih trudilica i odlucili da, dok cekamo Maribor, odemo u Adebar! Postupak je napravljen ljetos, koristen je IMSI postupak, a mi smo od 12 JS (9 oplodjenih), dobili 5 embrija spremnih za transfer! 2 su transferirana, a 3 smo zamrznuli. 

Rezultat? Jedan embrij se primio i danas "brojimo" 14 tjedana trudnoce!!!!

Za dr. Schutzu mogu reci da je zaista divan (takvo je barem nase iskustvo), a klinika ima dosta visoku stopu uspjesnosti zbog tzv. dugog protokola koji oni koriste. Doktor nam je objasnio da se takvim protokolom dobijaju kvalitetnije JS i da je zbog toga vec sansa za ostvarivanje trudnoce. osim toga u nasem slucaju su koristili i IMSI postupak, a ja vjerujem da je i to dobrim dijelom zasluzno za nas uspjeh.

sto se troskova tice cijene u srpnju 2010. su bile sljedece:
- prvi odlazak ce vas kostati nekih 230 eura (konzultacije u adebaru su 120 eura, a ostalo su troskovi vinjeta i goriva)
- lijekovi cca. 1000 eura (neki lijekovi su puno jeftinij u sloveniji npr. ljekarna brezice, ali neki su i skuplji pa se dobro raspitajte)
- ICSI postupak je 2500, a IMSI se placa dodatnih 600 eura (znaci IMSI je 3.100 eura) svi troskovi su ukljuceni u ovaj iznos, dakle anestezija se NE naplacuje dodatno, a eventualne lijekove koji ce vam jos trebati nakon transfera mi smo dobili od dr. Shutza besplatno.
- ono sto jos trebate uzeti u obzir su troskovi smjestaja i boravka nekih 7 dana u becu - od ultrazvuka (8. dana stimulacije) do transfera.
sve skupa to na kraju bude prilican trosak (preko 5.000 eura).

eto to bi bilo nase iskustvo. trudila sam se biti kratka, al ako netko zeli detaljnije informacije neka se javi.
svima vama koji jos uvijek cekate na svoju bebicu drzim fige i od srca zelim da vam vec sljedeci pokusaj bude dobitni!!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*ivica_k* bilo bi bolje da mi na PP pošalješ svoj mail jer ti ovako mogu kopirat samo dio, a poslali su mi jedan PDF fajl o proceduri, voljela bih da i to vidiš...

----------


## Sumskovoce

*MajaLena* You've got mail  :Wink: 
*ivica_k* imaš PP i ponudu za mail  :Wink:

----------


## ivica_k

šumskovoće imaš pp!

----------


## Maja Lena

Sumskovoce, najljepša ti hvala! Ovo je stvarno super što si dobila.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*MajaLena* i ja sam bila oduševljena s pristupom, a tek kad mi je frendica javila iskustva austrijanki i nijemica....hjuuuuuuu.....najradije bih sve otkazala i naručila se tamo. Makar ipak neću jer smo pred vratima našeg prvog postupka i potajno se nadam da  ću Kinder Wunsch ostaviti za drugog bebača  :Wink:  kad dođe vrijeme za to. 
Zanima me od kud ste dobile inspiraciju za austrijske klinike? Moja je inspiracija došla od kolegica s posla (austrijanki) koje su se prečuđavale mojim odlascima kod pravnika i psihologa i toplo mi preporučile njihove klinke.
Zanima me jer su gotovo sve cure koje ja znam lude za Slovenijom, a mene intuicija baš i ne vuče tamo...pa me zanima šta je sa vama...

----------


## tlatincica

Ja sam gledala koje su alternative: prvi izbor je bila Ljubljana- ni ne znam zašto sam od njih odustala.
Drugi je (još uvijek ga mjerkamo, ali nakon onog maila sve manje) Maribor, ali godinu dana čekanja... Ja se ni kod frizera ne naručujem, jer otkud znam što će mi doći ili će biti za par dana, a kamoli cijelu godinu. 
Zašto iz HR? 
Zato jer iako ne mogu dobiti više od 3 js, možda će individualni pristup to promijeniti. A ako to uspije promijeniti, moram nekud sa onim "viškom". Muka mi je kad vidim koliko se jajnih stanica baca i koja se cijena za to plaća, a čak se i ne radi o meni.
Zato jer želim znati da se probalo sve što je znanstveno moguće, bez medvjeđih ograničenja.

Zato jer mi je mama u blizini Welsa pa ćemo imati frišku klopu kad dođem  :Grin:

----------


## Maja Lena

Mene je isto,kao što ti kažeš Sumskovoce, intuicija odvratila od Slovenije. Da budem iskrena uopće nisam niti gledala klinike u Sloveniji. Prvo smo proučavali Adebar, a sad ja više ni ne znam kako sam pronašla ovu kliniku u Welsu i nekako mi je odmah kliknulo - opet intuicija - tako da su nam sva daljnja istraživanja išla u smjeru Welsa u Austriji. Ovo što si ti napisala i što si mi poslala na mail samo je učvrstilo našu odluku. 
Inače, kod nas se radi o idiopatskoj neplodnosti - svi nalazi su super, a već 3 godine nema bebača.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Apsolutno potpisujem sve što ste napisale, i naša prva varijanta je bila Ljubljana, pa se meni zbog iskustva nekih suborki malo, khm....eto, više mi nije prvi izbor. A intuicija je vrisnula kad sam pročitala samo naziv ove klinike u Wellsu. Btw, radim za austrijsku firmu, pa znam kakav je kod njih modus operandi..lajkam!!!! Ali prvo Rijeka, za sad prvo Rijeka...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bravo Mohora baš mi je drago da vam je uspjelo.
Sumskovce zašto je većina Hrvata "luda" za Slovenijom, ne znam vjerojatno je presudno to što je bliže, i zakon je kod njih povoljniji nego u Ausriji ili Njemačkoj, iako se i tamo smiju oploditi sve jajne stanice, ne mogu se transferirati ni zamrznuti u stadiju blastociste nego 2. dan prije nego se embrij počne dijeliti ako se ne varam, a mislim da je i jeftinije nego tamo, mene je recimo postupak u Mariboru izašao 1800 E, ali nisam imala blastice ni zamrzavanje, sa lijekovima i putovanjima dođe oko 2500 do 3000.

----------


## ivica_k

mohora, čestitam na trudnoći i baš mi je drago da si s nama podijelila iskustvo iz adebara
naša priča i mpo put je jako sličan vašoj i bili smo u adebaru u siječnju 2010, potpisujem sve što si rekla o dr.i klinici
nažalost od 5 zametaka, 1 et + 1 fet, mi nismo stigli do pozitivne bete

----------


## Mojca

Mi se spremamo u postupak za koji mjesec, dok se željezo popravi... razmišljamo o Welsu, pa me veseli da nisam jedina... ova tema je dugo bila tako neaktivna, jako, jako su me razveselili vaši postovi.  :Smile:  Sumskovoce, šaljem ti mail na pp, rado bi da mi pošalješ "literaturu".

Ja sam bila u kontaktu s dr. Zečević iz Welsa, izmjenile smo par mailova, odgovori su stizali vrlo brzo, u roku par sati. Moj dosadašnji dojam je jako ok, za prve konzultacije treba čekati oko 2 tjedna, mi bi svakako otišli tamo na prve konzultacije, svaka čast Skype-u, ali ipak, uživo je uživo.  :Smile:  
Posebno mi se svidjela info da ako ima dosta jajnih stanica znaju raditi pola IFV pola ICSI, (nisam pitala kako se to reflektira na cijenu). 
Eto, podijelih s vama sve što znam, nadam se da će vam koristiti.  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mali Mimi* nisam sigurna da li si u pravu što se tiče tih ograničenja koje spominješ za Austriju... mogu i tebi poslat mail, pa da mi objasniš na PP... malo sam smotana oko toga. A što se cijene tiče, slažem se da je u Sloveniji jeftinije, ali.... za Mb se čeka cijelu vječnost, a Ljubljana je...ma ta ja znam, do nedavno sam sanjala o Ljubljani, a sad bih nešto zanovijetala. Mislim da je bitno da svaki par naše kliniku koja njemu najbolje odgovara  i gdje se osjeća ugodno. Kod mene je novac manje bitna stavka, ali mislim da nije kod svakoga tako....

----------


## mohora

> ...iako se i tamo smiju oploditi sve jajne stanice, ne mogu se transferirati ni zamrznuti u stadiju blastociste nego 2. dan....





> ....iako se i tamo smiju oploditi sve jajne stanice, ne mogu se transferirati ni zamrznuti u stadiju blastociste nego 2. dan prije nego se embrij počne dijeliti ako se ne varam....


hvala na cestitkama... a sto se tice ovog navoda htjela bih samo reci da su nama u adebaru i transfer i zamrzavanje obavljeni 4. dan od punkcije. (punkcija je bila u pon., a transfer u petak)

----------


## mohora

ivica_k zao mi je sto vam adebar nije bio uspjesan i od srca vam zelim da sljedeci put bude dobitan gdje god isli. vidim da ste vi imali i FET u adebaru, pa me zanima kakva je procedura? mi imamo 3 zamrznuta embrija u adebaru i planiramo otici po njih. zamrzavanje i cuvanje embrija nam sad u ovom postupku nisu nista dodatno naplatili, pa pretpostavljam da se to onda placa kad se ide na FET postupak?

----------


## Sumskovoce

*mohora* čestitke i od mene!!!!

----------


## mohora

hvala sumskovoce

----------


## tlatincica

Mohora iskrene čestitke!

Što se tiče transfera embrija, upravo na njihovim stranicama čitam:
Insertion of the embryos (embryo transfer): Modern techniques used at the KinderWunschKlinik allow the embryos to mature until the blastocyst stage and only then they are inserted into the uterus. This method increases the chances of pregnancy. A maximum of two embryos, after consultation with both partners, are transferred into the uterus. The KinderWunschKlinik doctor will offer you the possibility of having the other embryos (provided that they are of good quality) cryo-preserved in liquid nitrogen, at a temperature of -196º Celsius, if required.
http://www.kinderwunschklinik.at/en/...-sequence.html

A kažu još i što se događa u labu:
http://www.kinderwunschklinik.at/en/...aboratory.html

Ne stignem sad, ali ću navečer baš pretražiti web da vidim kakvo je zakonsko stanje kod njih.

----------


## ivica_k

> ivica_k zao mi je sto vam adebar nije bio uspjesan i od srca vam zelim da sljedeci put bude dobitan gdje god isli. vidim da ste vi imali i FET u adebaru, pa me zanima kakva je procedura? mi imamo 3 zamrznuta embrija u adebaru i planiramo otici po njih. zamrzavanje i cuvanje embrija nam sad u ovom postupku nisu nista dodatno naplatili, pa pretpostavljam da se to onda placa kad se ide na FET postupak?


hvala, ni postupak iza toga nam nije bio uspješan, ali jednom hoće  :Wink: 
što se fet-a tiče, mi nismo išli u prirodni ciklus (iako imam ovulatorne cikluse), već s estrofemom...kod tvog gin. pratiš rast endometrija, kada postignete željenu debljinu, dolaziš u adebar na transfer onaj dan koliko su zameci stari!
nas su dočekala sva tri nakon odmrzavanja, čak me bilo malkice i strah zbog mogućnosti višeplodne trudnoće, ali na kraju ipak ništa! fet smo platili 650 eur
želim ti mirnu i urednu trudnoću i svako dobro!

----------


## bebach

*mohora* čestitke od  :Heart: 

da li može jedna informacija...koliko dugo se čeka od konzultacija, na postupak(punkciju...) u Adebaru a koliko u Welsu?

 :Kiss:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Prevarila sam se oko država znala sam da je u pitanju Njemačka a mislila sam da je i Austrija ali nije nego Švicarska evo potražila sam na stranici potpomognute pa citiram:
"U Njemačkoj i Švicarskoj zabranjena je selekcija zametaka, dok je oplodnja svih jajnih stanica i zamrzavanje zametaka na ranom stupnju dozvoljeno. U praksi to znači da se oplode sve jajne stanice, tri zametka se ostave za razvoj, a ostali se zamrznu na stupnju 2PN, na kojem još nije došlo do spajanja muškog i ženskog genetskog materijala. Svi  zameci ostavljeni za razvoj se vrate ženi. U takvoj praksi ima mnogo smrznutih ciklusa (30% i 40% svih postupaka), ali i značajan postotak trudnoća s trojkama, većina kojih završava najmjernim pobačajem jednog od tri fetusa."

----------


## tlatincica

Super!
I sad sam se sjetila da i parovi iz Njemačke idu u Austriju na MPO.
U Austriji je zabranjena donacija.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Moje kolegice iz Austrije tvrde da je ogromna većina žena zanijelo iz drugog, et-transfera, a ne iz prvog pokušaja kad je ženino tijelo puno hormona i jako stimulirano. Mislite li da ima istine u ovoj tvrdnji?
Ivice_k - gdje si ti kupovala lijekove? Ja idem u At za dva tjedna, pa si mislim kupit tamo lijekove ako su jeftiniji (a propo nestašice nekih lijekova u Ri). Možeš li me malo savjetovati?

----------


## mohora

*@bebach:*
u Adebaru se brzo dodje na red. Mi smo na konzultacijama bili sredinom 5. mjeseca, a punkciju i transfer smo imali u 7. mjesecu. Tada u 5. mjesecu ja nisam imala sve nalaze koji su mi trebali pa sam morala jos neke pretrage obaviti. To sam sve obavila do kraja mjeseca i posto su svi nalazi bili uredu mogli smo odmah u lipnju krenuti u postupak. Prema protokolu od sredine do kraja lipnja sam pila tablete, pa cekala krvarenje, i onda pocetkom srpnja krenula s inekcijama i stimulacijom.

----------


## ivica_k

> Ivice_k - gdje si ti kupovala lijekove? Ja idem u At za dva tjedna, pa si mislim kupit tamo lijekove ako su jeftiniji (a propo nestašice nekih lijekova u Ri). Možeš li me malo savjetovati?


prema mojim saznanjima, lijekovi u at su skuplji nego kod nas. gonal uvijek kupujem u ljekarni filipović, zagorska ul, zgb (ljetos su jedno kratko vrijeme bili 190 kn/kn, kasnije 208 kn/kom), a cetrotide smo kupili u brežicama po 40 eur/kom, jer smo u adebaru imali antagonist protokol

sad za mb sam nabavljala decapeptyl iz jedne ljekarne u sl. brodu (oko 50 kn/kom), već kad se pričalo da je nestašica, a u beču ga se može nabaviti za cca 80 kn/kom, tako mi je javila jedna suborka

nadam se da sam pomogla, ako te još nešto zanima, pucaj!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*ivica* hvala na informacijama, jako su mi korisna tvoja iskustva. Nadam se da ću ipak nešto lijekova moć dobit preko HZZO-a (postupak KBC Rijeka) ali za sve što bude falilo te makar priupitam na PP prije nego kupim. BTW bila sam u Kopru u jednoj ljekarni koja super brzo dobiva lijekove, tako da me nije frka ni vremenske stiske.....

----------


## mohora

*@Sumskovoce:* samo jedan mali tip vezano uz lijekove. ako u tvom protokolu iz adebara budu propisani lijekovi progynova i aprednislon samo da znas da su to austrijski lijekovi, a kod nas umjesto progynove mozes nabaviti estrofem, a umjesto aprednislona - dexamethason. 
mene je trazenje "zamjenskih" lijekova kostalo dosta zivaca pa se nadam da ce ova informacija mozda nekom drugom skratiti muke  :Smile:

----------


## Maja Lena

Ja imam jedno pitanje koje je možda malo glupo, a možda se već o tome i raspravljalo. 
Imamo li mi koje idemo na potpomognutu oplodnju u inozemstvo, konkretno, ja ću u Austriju, pravo na povrat poreza u Austriji po računima koji nam se u klinikama izdaju? 
Naime, sve cijene koje je na svojim internet stranicama istakla Kinderwunschklinik u Welsu imaju posebno prikazan iznos poreza koji se plaća u cijeni usluge.

----------


## tlatincica

Recimo da sam prilično sigurna da ne možeš ostvariti povrat poreza za _uslugu_ obavljenu u inozemstvu. Lijekovi da, ali ovo... ne bih rekla. 
Drugo je pitanje hoće li HZZO pokriti dio troškova liječenja- no mislim da niti to nije moguće, jer tu istu uslugu možeš obaviti i ovdje.

----------


## Maja Lena

> Recimo da sam prilično sigurna da ne možeš ostvariti povrat poreza za _uslugu_ obavljenu u inozemstvu. Lijekovi da, ali ovo... ne bih rekla. 
> Drugo je pitanje hoće li HZZO pokriti dio troškova liječenja- no mislim da niti to nije moguće, jer tu istu uslugu možeš obaviti i ovdje.


Tako sam i ja mislila, ali opet malo su me zbunili ti iznosi poreza koji su odvojeni od osnovne cijene. 
Za HZZO znam da ne pokriva liječenje u inozemstvu, a lijekovi su kod nas malo jeftiniji tako da ću ih vjerojatno kupovati tu.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*MajaLena* imam ja jednog poreznog savjetnika u Austriji, pitam ga pa javim ovdje kako stvari stoje s porezom na usluge. U koju kliniku planiraš otići? 
*mohora* puno hvala na svjetima, nadam se da će moj BINGO doći u Rijeci, ali ako budemo išli u At, tvoj savjet će mi bit jako koristan  :Kiss:

----------


## Maja Lena

*Sumskovoce*, lijepo te molim, ako imaš mogućnosti da se raspitaš za to. Planiramo ići u Kinderwunschklinik u Welsu. 
Sad smo još u fazi skupljanja nalaza, a otprilike za mjesec dana ćemo se naručiti na prvi razgovor kod njih i vrlo vjerojatno dogovoriti postupak. 
Hvala ti unaprijed!

----------


## Miss July

Zanima me da li je netko išao na oplodnju u Kinderwunsch institut u Doblu kraj Graza? Mi smo išli na konzultacije i u 12 mj. idemo na postupak.Vrlo sam zadovoljna prvim dojmom, nadam se da se neće pokvariti.

----------


## Maja Lena

Cure drage, mi smo dogovorili konzultacije u Kindewunschklinik u Welsu. Jučer navečer oko 21,00 sat sam im se javila mailom radi dogovora termina, a jutros u 08,30 sati me zvala gospođa iz klinike koja govori hrvatski i dogovorile smo prve konzultacije. Pet minuta nakon razgovora dobila sam i potvrdu mailom i neke forumulare koje treba ispuniti dostaviti im mailom.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Curke moja veza u At je otišla na produljeni vikend, pa tako prije utorka nemam novosti....
*Miss July*  nisam znala da KinderWunsch ima kliniku izvan Wellsa...sad moram kartu otvroit da vidim šta nam je bliže  :Laughing:  nikad mi zemljiopis nije bio jača strana.....

----------


## Mojca

Mislim da Kinderwunsch klinik ima "podružnice" izvan Welsa (Beč, Insbruk, salzburg, Ries / Innkries), ali samo za konzultacije, folikumetrije i sl... Sami postupci obavljaju se u Welsu. Ako sam dobro skontala.  :Smile:

----------


## tlatincica

> Cure drage, mi smo dogovorili konzultacije u Kindewunschklinik u Welsu. Jučer navečer oko 21,00 sat sam im se javila mailom radi dogovora termina, a jutros u 08,30 sati me zvala gospođa iz klinike koja govori hrvatski i dogovorile smo prve konzultacije. Pet minuta nakon razgovora dobila sam i potvrdu mailom i neke forumulare koje treba ispuniti dostaviti im mailom.


 Wow koja brzina! Super!
Jesi odmah dobila i termin za postupak?

----------


## Miss July

Sumskovoce, nije Kinderwunsch klinika nego Kinderwunsch institut, pa predpostavljam da su to dvije različite"firme". Mi smo iz Slavonije pa nam je malo predaleko putovati do Beča. Zadovoljni smo prvim kontaktom jer puno su temeljitiji nego svi do sada (Os, Zg i Mb), zanima ih zašto do sada nismo uspjeli, odredili su mi kratki protokol koji mi više odgovara (gonal, luveris, cetrotide) te kad krenemo u popstupak možemo boraviti u Mariborujer nam je jeftinije.

----------


## Maja Lena

> Wow koja brzina! Super!
> Jesi odmah dobila i termin za postupak?


Nisam dobila termin za postupak. Moramo odnijeti sve nalaze koje imamo na konzultacije onda ćemo dogovoriti postupak! Ali i mene je iznenadila brzina odgovora, nisam očekivala da će se javiti par sati nakon mog prvog maila.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Tako sam i ja mislila, ali opet malo su me zbunili ti iznosi poreza koji su odvojeni od osnovne cijene. 
> Za HZZO znam da ne pokriva liječenje u inozemstvu, a lijekovi su kod nas malo jeftiniji tako da ću ih vjerojatno kupovati tu.


Ranije se mogao dobiti povrat poreza na lijekove a sada će isplaćivati samo za prvih 6 mj. u 2010. god za onu drugu polovicu neće...ako se opet nešto ne promjeni ali sumnjam da hoće.

----------


## Miss July

Pomalo se razočaravam s Kinderwunsch institutom jer su nam na konzultacijama dali popis lijekova koje ćemo koristiti i cijenu koju bi platili da kupujemo kod njih,  ali za luveris i cetrotide nisu naznačili snagu. Kod nas su lijekovi 1 000 eura jeftiniji nego kod njih, pa smo odlučili kupiti kod nas. Dogovorila sam UZV 20 dan ciklusa i pitala za lijekove,  a oni su me jednostavno  izignorirali, te samo potvrdili dan i sat za UZV. Nije baš dobar početak. Pomagajte cure!  Da li ste koristile luveris?  Da li je  luveris 75 i.j. a cetrotide 0,25 ili više? U ljekarni mi kažu da imaju različite jačine.

----------


## nika&roko

Pozz 
imam pitanje gdje se može najpovoljnije kupiti BREVATCID I GONAL??
U BiH nisu čuli za to pa me zanima kako Slovenija, Srbija ili Austrija stoje sa cijenama ovih proizvoda. Unaprijed hvala

----------


## Miss July

nika@roko kod nas ti je Gonal najeftiniji u ljekarni Filipović u  Zagrebu Zagorska ulica (Trešnjevka) 190 kn za gotovinu, u Sloveniji je  22 ili 24 eura onaj od 75 ij., za brevacid ne znam. Mislim da su u Hrvatskoj  lijekovi daleko jeftiniji nego u Austriji.

----------


## Lua

U HR Brevacid 3*1500 IU dođe 290 kn, a 3*5000 IU 540 kn. Koliko sam ja čula Gonali su jeftiniji u Sloveniji nego kod nas.

Pozz i sretno!

----------


## Maja Lena

U pravu si, u Hrvatskoj su, koliko ja imam informacije, lijekovi puno jeftiniji nego u Austriji.

----------


## Maja Lena

Evo mi smo u petak bili na prvom razgovoru u KinderwunschKlinik u Welsu, pa da podijelim s vama naše iskustvo. Prvo nas je primila sekretarica koja govori hrvatski, a onda smo bili upućeni doktorici s kojom je bila dr. Bojana Zečević - ona isto govori izvrsno hrvatski i bila nam je prevoditelj. Sve nam je lijepo objašnjeno, dobila sam plan stimulacije i od sljedećeg mjeseca krećem s antibebi pilulama, a nakon toga stimulacija. Tamo sam dobila sve igle, šprice i dr. što mi treba. 
Prvi dojam je odličan. Svi su ljubazni, susretljivi, a dr. Zečević je prekrasna. Dala nam je i privatan broj mobitela i privatnu e-mail adresu za slučaj da mi nešto zatreba kada ne radi. Inače, ona je biolog u klinici.

----------


## tlatincica

Maja Lena hvala na dragocjenim informacijama.
Želim ti puno sreće!
Keep us posted  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

Podižem malo temu.
Maja Lena kako ide?

----------


## Maja Lena

[QUOTE=Jelena;1793442]Podižem malo temu.
Maja Lena kako ide?[/QUOT

Nadam se da ću sutra dobiti menstruaciju, tako da prekosutra mogu početi s Gonalima. U nedjelju sam popila zadnji Yasmin. 
Stimulacija mi se sastoji od 30 gonala (svaki dan 3 - 10 dana), pet cetrotida (zadnjih pet dana) i dva merionala (8. i 10. dan). Lijekove sam nabavljala i u Sloveniji i u Mađarskoj i u Austriji i kod nas. 
Imam dvije folikulometrije i to 5 dan stimulacije i 8 dan stimulacije - to radim kod svoje socijalne ginekologice. Samo da što prije počne....

----------


## Jelena

Držim ti fige za lijepe folikuliće. 
Znači, osim onog prvog razgovora, niste više išli u Wels? Pretpostavljam da idete tek nakon 8. dana stimulacije.

----------


## Maja Lena

> Držim ti fige za lijepe folikuliće. 
> Znači, osim onog prvog razgovora, niste više išli u Wels? Pretpostavljam da idete tek nakon 8. dana stimulacije.


Tako je, u Welsu smo bili samo na prvom razgovoru gdje smo sve dogovorili. Folikulometrije obavljamo doma i tamo šaljemo rezultate(tamo smo dobili formulare koje doktorica mora popuniti i koje ja njima moram poslati mailom odmah nakon folikulometrije), a u Wels idemo na punkciju i na transfer.
Evo od sutra počinjem s pikanjem konačno.

----------


## Maja Lena

Upravo sam dobila infomaciju iz KinderWunschKlinik Wels da su početkom ove godine otvorili jednu kliniku i u Beču odnosno preuzeli su kliniku koja se prije zvala Adebar i sad je KinderwunschKlinik Beč.

----------


## ivica_k

zanimljivo...pratim temu i dalje

----------


## spodoba

maja lena, drzim fige da sve zavrsi sa plusem  :Smile: 
koliko ce te kostati postupak s lijekovima?

ja zamisljam o welsu ili salzburgu..to mi je u blizini..

----------


## Jelena

> Upravo sam dobila infomaciju iz KinderWunschKlinik Wels da su početkom ove godine otvorili jednu kliniku i u Beču odnosno preuzeli su kliniku koja se prije zvala Adebar i sad je KinderwunschKlinik Beč.


A ja sam taman na osnovi austrijskog foruma zaključila da bih išla u adebar, a dr. Loimera iz klinike u Welsu prekrižila. Znaš li slučajno što će biti s dr. Schuetzom iz Adebara? Koliko je taj čovjek star uopće?
Pretpostavljam da je za malu kliniku teško ostati up-to-date s opremom, sve što se ne koristi dovoljno vremena im je neisplativo.

----------


## Jelena

Čini mi se da djelomično mogu sama odgovoriti na svoja pitanja.
Pročitala sam njegov mitteilung http://www.flussobjekte.at/adebar/pdf/67.pdf
U svakom slučaju veli da se privatno mora brinuti o svojoj obitelji i da ima previše posla pa je bečki dio u kojem je i počeo prodao Loimeru, a on će u raditi samo u Wiener Neustadtu, to mu je bliže doma. To sam ja malo grubo prepričala... telefon mu je 02622 64493, s austrijskim predbrojem, a mail adebar1 @ gmx.at (to se valjda nije mijenjalo).

----------


## Jelena

Piše im na webu i da tko ima smrzliće, može odlučiti hoće li da on odradi transfer ili se može predati u ruke stručnom timu dr. Loimera. Embriji ostaju u Beču.
Tu daje drugi broj telefona 0676 9352198 (+ asutrijski predbroj), istu mail adresu: http://www.adebar.co.at/wn/page.php?lan=1&tuser=a&pg=4

----------


## tlatincica

> A ja sam taman na osnovi austrijskog foruma zaključila da bih išla u adebar, a dr. Loimera iz klinike u Welsu prekrižila.


Zanimljivo. Zašto?
 Ja ne znam njemački, pa ne mogu baš pratiti njihove forume.

----------


## Maja Lena

> maja lena, drzim fige da sve zavrsi sa plusem 
> koliko ce te kostati postupak s lijekovima?
> 
> ja zamisljam o welsu ili salzburgu..to mi je u blizini..


Hvala na lijepim željama!
Postupak s lijekovima će biti cca 4000 €. S tim da sam ja lijekove nabavljala u Sloveniji (Cetrotide i Pregnyl), Austriji (Prednisolon), Mađarskoj (Merional) i u Hrvatskoj (Gonal F). Tražila sam gdje je što jefitinije.

----------


## Maja Lena

Cure drage, s obzirom da tek sada počinje naša prava avantura u Kinderwunschklinik u Welsu redovito ću vas izvještavati što se događa i kako se što tamo radi.
Još jedna informacija, HIV, markeri hepatitisa B i C i TPHA (sifilis) ne smiju biti stariji od 30 dana. MM i ja sam ih napravili prije prvog razgovora krajem 11 mjeseca 2010., ali sve moramo ponoviti

----------


## tlatincica

Ispravite me ako griješim, ali kod nas se ti nalazi čekaju 2 tjedna, baš nezgodno, ali nije neriješivo  :Smile: 
Kako ste riješili smještaj? 
Maja Lena, sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

> Zanimljivo. Zašto?
>  Ja ne znam njemački, pa ne mogu baš pratiti njihove forume.


Ma ne treba tu moju izjavu baš ozbiljno doživjeti. Prvo, forumi su jako subjektivni, pa je tako i moj dojam. Nemam čvrsto uporište ni u čemu.
Za adebar sam našla dosta pozitivnih i tek tu i tamo neki negativni (definitivno je najgori ovaj naš slučaj krivo danog protokola).
Kod Welsa me prvo privuklo što reklamiraju ispiranje maternice koje poboljšava implantaciju, pogotovo kod endometrioze, međutim to nitko ne spominje na forumima. Sad sam se ulogirala na jedan, moram pitati. Ima direktno postavljeno pitanje tko je uspio kod Loimera i dosta ih nije uspjelo, a oni koji su uspjeli su išli par puta. Problem je što je ekipa koja se zadržava na forumu, često ona koja nema uspjeha, tako da to definitivno nije reprezentativno. Pitala sam dr. R. direktno za to ispiranje, on je uvijek open minded, nije baš bio uvjeren u to, a kad sam spomenula kliniku u Welsu, čudio se, nije nikad čuo. Ali meni se čini da je on mislio na UK - Wels, nisam napomenula da je to u Austriji.
Uglavnom sad sam raspoloženija za manju kliniku, malo me iscrpio Maribor. Ali gledam paralelno i Češku. Meni je dosta atraktivno njemačko govorno područje, jer ne trebam prevoditelja. Ne znam... Ja sam još u fazi razmišljanja, moram još na neke preglede ovdje. Poslat ću par upita, ali moram se ograničiti na par klinika i izračunati što mi ispada jeftinije, s obzirom da j Austrija bliže, a u Linzu bih imala i smještaj vjerojatno besplatan.

----------


## Maja Lena

Hvala tlatincice!

Poslije punkcije ćemo se vratiti doma, nećemo ostati u Austriji, a poslije transfera ćemo vjerojatno prespavati na jednom seoskom gospodarstvu, e sad ne znam napamet kako se zove. U tom području ima dosta seoskih gospodarstava koji daju smještaj, a jeftiniji su od pansiona,a o hotelima da i ne govorim.

----------


## Jelena

Maja Lena, da li ćete vi raditi to ispiranje maternice (flushing)? Je l vam netko nudio tamo?

----------


## Maja Lena

> Maja Lena, da li ćete vi raditi to ispiranje maternice (flushing)? Je l vam netko nudio tamo?


Jelena, mi nećemo raditi ispiranje maternice. Nama je ovo prvi puta što idemo na IVF, a ako sam ja dobro shvatila iz svega što sam čitala i čula to se nudi u slučaju da postoje problemi s implatacijom i tek nakon nakon nekoliko neuspješnih IVF-ova. Nama to nisu ponudili, ali ponavljam nama je prvi puta i idiopati smo pa smo se odmah dogovorili samo za IVF.
Ja mogu pitati kad budem tamo kako i kada se to radi, jer da budem iskrena ja za to uopće nisam pitala.

----------


## Jelena

Ako budeš imala priliku, molim te pitaj. Vidiš iz mog potpisa da je bilo dosta transfera. Ako bi slučajno mogla pitati i za IMSI, rade li, odnosno zašto ne rade. Ako ti bude stresna situacija, nemoj, budem ih ja probala mailom sve pitati.

Baš ti zavidim što si  krenula  :Heart:

----------


## Maja Lena

> Ako budeš imala priliku, molim te pitaj. Vidiš iz mog potpisa da je bilo dosta transfera. Ako bi slučajno mogla pitati i za IMSI, rade li, odnosno zašto ne rade. Ako ti bude stresna situacija, nemoj, budem ih ja probala mailom sve pitati.
> 
> Baš ti zavidim što si  krenula


Pitat ću, uopće nema problema. Trebali bi ići tamo za otprilike 12-13 dana, ako sve bude po planu.

----------


## Jelena

Ja sam se ulogirala na taj austrijski forum i baš su mi brzo cure odgovorile na moje pitanje. Pisala sam samo na topicu "tko je ostao trudan kod loimera", a sad sam skužila da ima i topic "wels nam donosi sreću", taj ima preko 270 stranica  :Shock:  pa mi se ni ne da početi čitati  :Smile:  Šalim se, bacit ću pogled, ali to mi je previše. Neću sigurno puno pisati, jer mi je uvijek frka koliko grešaka sam napravila u pisanju  :Embarassed:

----------


## nora77

bok cure da vam se pridružim...ja sam upravo u petak 21.01 imala svoj embrio transfer u Adebaru kod dr Schutza u Wiener Neustadtu i jako sam zadovoljna sa pristupom doktora i malim timom tamo. Prvi dogovor smo imali još u desetom mjesecu dok je klinika bila u Beču tako da nam je zapravo bilo svejedno gdje se premjestio jer mi je dr odmah na prvu bio simpa. Cijeli postupak je prošao tako elegantno i jednostavno, bez ikakvih kompliciranja koja nam u ovim našim fazama zaista nisu potrebna. Čak sam lijekove uglavnom nabavila kod njega i to je za moj slučaj bilo super jer mi nije trebalo toliko gonala i menopura koliko je na prvu prepisao tako da sam mu vratila višak. Sad čekam svoju betu ali je to za neku drugu temu. ako koga zanimaju detalji ...

----------


## Jelena

nora77, čestitam na odrađenom postupku, sad dolazi najgori dio ... čekanje! i zato jedna vibra za vas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Jeste li radlili možda IMSI? jeste li imališto za zamrznuti? Jeste bili još negdje u postupku prije da biste mogli usporediti postupak kod njega s nekim drugim? Jesi bila na kontracepciji prvo i koliko dugo?
Puno imam pitanja  :Smile:

----------


## nora77

Radili smo IMSI jer je spermiogram MM jako loš, 10 dana sam uzimala kontarcepciju da na vrijeme dobijem M, inače je kod mene sve ok, od 3 dana ciklusa sam uzimala po 2a gonala, zatim prva folikulometrija (15 folikula), nastavljam sa 1Agonala i 1Amerional, zatim još tri ampule orgalutrana i to je to, naravno plus okidač. sve skupa 14 Agonala i 4Amerionala (inače merional je puno jeftiniji od menopura) iz punkcije dobivamo 12js od toga 8 oplođeno, transfer dočekalo 5 odličnih, 2 vraćene i 3 zamrznute. vraćene 4. dan znači prijelaz iz morule u blastocistu.i sad je to čekanje. ovo nam je prvi postupak pa ne mogu uspoređivati, ali sam bila na razgovoru u našem KBC-U i dosta sam se pokušala informirati, tako da smo mi ipak izabrali da nam prvi pokušaj odmah bude inozemstvo.

hvala na vibricama. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Maja Lena

*Nora77* drago mi je što ti je postupak prošao super. Sada ti želim veeeeeeeeeeeliku betu! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ evo i malo vibrica za betu.

----------


## blue bear

Nora 77. Nova sam na forumu, tj. do sada sam samo čitala. I mi se spremamo u Austriju, ali još nismo odlučili Wels ili Adebar, ali nemam pojma zašto Adebar me više privlaći. Bojim se da su naši nalazi takvi da je i IMCI upitan ili možda paničarim. (samo ih je 5% normalnih), ali trenutno smo na dizanju tog postotka :Smile:  
Držim fige da kod tebe sve glatko prođe kako je i počelo, pa da se jednog dana svi zajedno sa našim bebama smijemo :Love:

----------


## blue bear

Nora 77, držimo fige :Smile:  Novi smo u svemu tome i spremamo se u Austriju, pa nam svako iskustvo dobro dođe.

----------


## nora77

Što se tiče lošeg spermiograma naš je bio još lošiji samo 2 % normalnih, a sada sam u pon vadila betu i 102.9 je, sutra vadim kontrolnu da vidim da li se dupla kako treba...vjerujem da hoće!!! meni je ovo isto prvi postupak, a što se tiče Adebara imam sve riječi hvale. I sada je dr S. telefonski na raspolaganju za sva pitanja i konzultacije. Ne brigaj previše zbog spermiograma jer uvijek tom metodom mogu "iskopati" tih par zdravih spermića. Znam da ćemo se svi jednog dana smijati s našim bebama.

Maja Lena i blue bear šaljem vam brdo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za vaše postupke, transfere i velike bete!!! I ako vam nešto od informacija fali pogotovo za Adebar slobodno pitajte!!!
Sretno i držim fige!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## blue bear

Puno ti hvala Nora 77, sad si me utješila i ohrabrila :Smile:  Ja bi odmah odletjela tamo, nestrpljiva sam. Šaljemo mu danas mail, pa ćemo vidjeti dalje :Smile:  
Nakon prvotnog šoka, sad se osjećam bolje, jer sam se nekako pomirila s nalazima i zapravo sam sretna što smo se pomakli iz mrtve točke! 
Ma, da, svi ćemo se skupa s našim bebama jednog dana svemu tome smijati, i bit će to još jedno iskustvo više koje nas je ko ljude ojačalo!
Nora 77, miruj, odmaraj se i puno se smij jer je to sada najbolje za tebe :Smile:  Želimo ti veeeeeeliku betu i obavještavaj nas kako ide :Smile:

----------


## blue bear

Nora 77, znam da te sad ne bih trebala gnjaviti, ali dal mi možeš poslati svoj mail pa da se tako čujemo, imam naravno 1000 pitanja. Jedno je što doktori kažu, a drugo što kaže onaj tko je kroz postupak prošao. Treba mi netko jer ne znam nikog od svoji poznanika da je bio u Austriji.  Tnx

----------


## nora77

blue bear pokušala sam ti poslati privatnu poruku, ali je u tvom profilu tj u postavkama ta opcija isključena, tako da prvo moraš prilagoditi postavke. onda se možemo privatno mailati. ~~~~~~~~~~~čujemo se

----------


## Jelena

> blue bear pokušala sam ti poslati privatnu poruku, ali je u tvom profilu tj u postavkama ta opcija isključena, tako da prvo moraš prilagoditi postavke. onda se možemo privatno mailati. ~~~~~~~~~~~čujemo se


Mislim da nije problem u postavkama, nego mora imati dovoljan broj postova da može pp-at.

----------


## nora77

ja sam isto nova ovdje pa ne znam to..., sigurno imaš pravo.

----------


## blue bear

Joooj, taj komp, ponekad me izluđuje, grrr :Smile:  No dobro, onda ćemo ovako: Nora 77, jel Vam se doktor brzo javio nakon maila i da li si išla kod njega sa svim nalazima( mi nemamo sve, tj. dosta toga nemamo). Ja moram sad spuštati TSH, ali najrađe bi da mi on da lijekove i za to, jer naši doktori misle da to uopće nije problem, a TSH mi je 5,4!!! Ludilo, ha? Uglavnom, ne znam koliko će to sve trajati, pa nisam mislila sad raditi sve testove. 
Jako mi je drago što je vama sve super prošlo, jer nam to daje veliku nadu :Smile:

----------


## nora77

nama ti se dr javio u roku dva dana i poslao spisak nalaza koje trebamo imati, to ti je bilo klasika za mene- hiv, hepatitisi, brisevi-3 klasična i LH i FSH i ja sam sama na svoju ruku vadila sve hormone štitnjače i antitijela, a MM je imao samo za donijeti hiv i hepatitise i spermiogram. premda mi nismo nosili spermiogram sa sobom jer je bio neka 4 mj star nego smo gore isti taj dan napravili novi. najbolje bi možda bilo da se s njim savjetuješ u vezi hormona pa ćeš vidjeti (nije loše i da ga direktno zoveš na telefon zbog brzine) . nama je proces od prvog maila do odlaska gore na prvi dogovor trajao ukupno mjesec dana i to ne zbog dr. nego zato jer sam tek tada išla napraviti neke nalaze. inače dr odlično govori engleski tako da komunikacija nije nikakav problem ako ne znate njemački. 
i to ti je manje više to što se tiče prvog kontakta...
inače ne gnjaviš me uopće drago mi je da ti bar malo mogu olakšati.

evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1za hrabrost!

----------


## nora77

sad sam išla provjerit taj prvi mail pa zaboravih napisat da me tražio i prolaktin, testosteron i TSH...

----------


## blue bear

Puno, puno, puno ti hvala :Smile:  Čekamo da nam odgovori na mail i jaaako smo nestrpljivi. Javim kad će biti nešto novo :Smile:  Veliki pozdrav!!!

----------


## nora77

Maja Lena ima li što novo kod tebe?? Kako pikanje napreduje?

----------


## Maja Lena

> Maja Lena ima li što novo kod tebe?? Kako pikanje napreduje?


Draga Nora77 ja sam od subote čekalica bete. U subotu smo bili na transferu , vratili su mi dvije blastice i sad čekamo. Moram priznati da mi je to najteži dio cijelog ovog postupka.

----------


## nora77

a znam..i meni je taj dio najteže pao, ali šta ćeš moraš se strpiti. držim fige za lijepu i veliku betu!!! evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~da lakše izdržiš čekanje !

----------


## blue bear

Mala Lena i Nora 77, držim vam fiiiigggge! Znajte da čekam u mislima s vama :Smile:  To će i meni biti najteži dio jer sam po prirodi nestrpljiva, ali probajte se smijati i zabavljati, jer time bebi bude bolje i beta će sigurno rastiiii :Smile:  Veliki pozdrav curke :Smile:

----------


## blue bear

Cure, jel ima kakvih novosti? Jelena, jel se i ti spremaš u Austriju? 
Ja spukljam, nalaze, jedan po jedan i onda leeetim, ali rekla sam sama sebi, bez žurbe! Ne želim ništa forsirati!
Imam 101 pitanje u glavi. Nora 77, otvorit ću si novi mail pa ću ti ga staviti tu i ako ti nije problem da mi se onda javiš. Mi nove ne možemo u inbox :Sad: , ali snaći ćemo se :Smile:  Pozdrav!

----------


## Maja Lena

Evo da i ja javim svoju betu. 13dnt beta je 516,1!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Jelena

Ajme Maja Lena, čestitam od srca!!! Lijepa betica! :Very Happy: 

Mi ćemo se uskoro javiti ili u Adebar ili u Wels. Meni bi u svibnju pasao postupak! Nalaza imam svakakvih, ali će neke vjerojatno trebati vaditi novije.

----------


## blue bear

Maja Lena :Smile:  Prekrasne vijesti :Smile:  Svima nam to daje veliku nadu :Smile:

----------


## Maja Lena

Od srca vam hvala cure! I ja vama želim svu sreću ovoga svijeta i da što prije uspijete!!

*Jelena* draga, ako se odlučite za Wels pitaj što god te zanima. Samo nemoj vaditi HIV, sifilis i hepatits prije punkcije jer ćeš morati ponavljati. Tako smo i mi to morali raditi dva puta.

----------


## Jelena

Maja Lena, kao prvo updateaj potpis  :Smile:  ( e da mi je jednom staviti thicker u potpis)
Kako misliš da ne vadim prije punkcije, je l to znači da moram između punkcije i transfera vaditi krv? Ili neposredno pred punkciju (to mi se čini logičnijim)? Ja sam davno u Petrovoj 3 vadila i u Mb su mi priznavali stare. Sad više niti ne znam koliko se čekaju ti nalazi. Gdje mi je najbolje vaditi da stigne sve na vrijeme (u zadnje vrijeme čekam nalaze i po 3 mjeseca)

----------


## mare41

Maja Lena, čestitkeeeee!
Jelena, znam da ovi nalazi što je Maja Lena napisala, u Češkoj, zbog zakona, moraju biti jako svježi (tjedan-dva, zbog škrinje :Smile: ), pretpostavljam da je tako i u Austriji (znam da je cijena za te testove u Češkoj 80 eura). Inače,  sad, po novom, se za nih treba naručiti u Petrovoj 3.

----------


## Maja Lena

> Maja Lena, kao prvo updateaj potpis  ( e da mi je jednom staviti thicker u potpis)
> Kako misliš da ne vadim prije punkcije, je l to znači da moram između punkcije i transfera vaditi krv? Ili neposredno pred punkciju (to mi se čini logičnijim)? Ja sam davno u Petrovoj 3 vadila i u Mb su mi priznavali stare. Sad više niti ne znam koliko se čekaju ti nalazi. Gdje mi je najbolje vaditi da stigne sve na vrijeme (u zadnje vrijeme čekam nalaze i po 3 mjeseca)


Nalazi ti ne smiju biti stariji od 30 dana na dan punkcije. Mi smo HIV, hepatitis i sifilis radili u 11 mjesecu 2010., a onda smo ponavljali u siječnju 2011 jer je punkcija bila 31.1.2011.

----------


## Maja Lena

> Maja Lena, čestitkeeeee!
> Jelena, znam da ovi nalazi što je Maja Lena napisala, u Češkoj, zbog zakona, moraju biti jako svježi (tjedan-dva, zbog škrinje), pretpostavljam da je tako i u Austriji (znam da je cijena za te testove u Češkoj 80 eura). Inače,  sad, po novom, se za nih treba naručiti u Petrovoj 3.


Hvala Mare41!!!

----------


## Maja Lena

Inače stvarno ne znam koliko ti nalazi koštaju u Austriji jer smo ih mi radili doma. Sad ne znam točno koliko smo čekali rezultate jer sam u to vrijeme radila puno pretraga i bilo je puno nalaza, ali nije bilo dugo.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Te nalaze traže i kod nas ja svaku godinu vadim hepatitis, HIV i sl. kao da sam neki narkoman pa sam u toliko rizičnoj skupini :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Jelena

Mi oboje vadili zadnji put 2007., na to odradila 3 stimulirana, jedan prirodnjak i nekoliko FET-ova. Bit će da smo imali sreće. 
Ili djelujemo pouzdano  :Laughing:

----------


## mare41

Jelena, osim što ste pouzdani (a Mali Mimi nije :Laughing: ) promijenio se zakon o zamrzavanju, kako u EU, tako i kod nas, vani to ima smisla, a za nas nisam sigurna.

----------


## nora77

Maja Lena čestitke od mene i neka ti trudnoća bude prekrasna i lagana! :Love: 

Da se ubacim nalaza šta se tiče...nama doktor u Adebaru nije napomenuo koliko stari nalazi mogu biti, nama su svi nalazi bili iz 9-10 mjeseca, a punkcija bila u prvom...

Jelena ako se odlučiš za Adebar samo pitaj...na raspolaganju sam :Very Happy:

----------


## Jelena

nora77, hvala  :Heart: 
Nije mi jasno kako sam propustila da si i ti trudnica! :Klap: 

Koliko ste morali čekati otkad ste se prijavili? Čini mi se da bi bilo OK, s obzirom da bismo rado u svibnju išli u postupak, da bismo trebali već pisati na obje klinike, da vidimo što će reći.

----------


## nora77

Jelena mi smo doktora kontaktirali u 9 mjesecu i u 10 smo već išli gore na dogovor (mogli smo i ranije dr što se tiče, ali nama nije odgovaralo) i za postupak nas je predbilježio u 11 mjesecu. Nama nije bilo ni na kraj pameti da će to ići tako brzo pa se nismo uspjeli uskladiti s tim terminom tako da smo odgodili za 1 mjesec. Ali uglavnom sve je išlo jednostavno i brzo bez ikakvih dodatnih komplikacija, mislim da čak na dogovor ne moraš gore nego možeš mailom poslati nalaze i sve podatke što im trebaju. Ja sam htjela gore na dogovor zbog osobnog dojma i da upoznam doktora.
 :Smile:

----------


## ivica_k

> Jelena mi smo doktora kontaktirali u 9 mjesecu i u 10 smo već išli gore na dogovor (mogli smo i ranije dr što se tiče, ali nama nije odgovaralo) i za postupak nas je predbilježio u 11 mjesecu. Nama nije bilo ni na kraj pameti da će to ići tako brzo pa se nismo uspjeli uskladiti s tim terminom tako da smo odgodili za 1 mjesec. Ali uglavnom sve je išlo jednostavno i brzo bez ikakvih dodatnih komplikacija, *mislim da čak na dogovor ne moraš gore nego možeš mailom poslati nalaze i sve podatke što im trebaju.* Ja sam htjela gore na dogovor zbog osobnog dojma i da upoznam doktora.


u naše vrijeme (prije točno godinu dana) konzultacije su bile obvezne...sjećam se jer smo tog utorka "odvalili" milju km radi 45-minutnog razgovora sa dr....cesta koja vodi do adrese poliklinike u beču je bila zatvorena zbog puknuća neke cijevi, pa smo automobil ostavili cca 15 min od ordinacije, tada još nismo znali koliko smo udaljeni...onda smo trčali preko schoenbrunnskog parka, u panici hoćemo li zakasniti, i ujedno se smijali kako ćemo klincima pričati jednog dana o tim doživljajima  :Smile: 
sorry, malo samo OT, ali ponijele me uspomene :Embarassed:

----------


## Maja Lena

*Jelena* mi smo u Wels popunili formular za prvi razgovor koji ima na njihovoj web stranici. Tamo te pitaju dva datuma koja bi vam odgovarala za prvi razgovor. Ja sam to poslala jedan dan navečer oko 21,00 sat, a već ujutro oko 9,00 sati sljedeći dan me nazvala gospođa Magdalena Marić i potvrdila datum i dogovorili smo sat - na hrvatskom.

----------


## Maja Lena

E da, nisam još napisala da smo formular popunili krajem 10 mjeseca, a kao prvi datum smo naveli 10.12. jer smo još morali skupljati neke nalaze.

----------


## Maja Lena

[QUOTE=nora77;1819488]Maja Lena čestitke od mene i neka ti trudnoća bude prekrasna i lagana! :Love: 

Hvala ti puno!! I ja tebi želim isto.

----------


## Jelena

Cure, hvala na informacijama. Tako brzo ide i kod Reša. Mi maltene ne prvom razgovoru dobili prvu injekciju.

----------


## Maja Lena

Cure, moja beta danas 16 dnt je 2503!!!!

----------


## nora77

Maja Lena to je prekrasna beta možda su duplići! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  
Čestitamo :Klap:

----------


## Jelena

Maja Lena, jako lijepa beta  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## blue bear

Ooooo, Maja Lena :Smile:  Možda su stvarno duplići :Smile:  Ajde, skaći u zrak od sreće, bez obzira dal je jedno ili dvoje! Bravooooo

----------


## Jelena

A ne, ne! Mi ćemo skakutati u zrak, Maja Lena kein Stress!  :Smile:

----------


## nora77

evo curke samo da vas obavijestim, jučer ultrazvuk 7+6 nije pokazao srčanu aktivnost tako da nažalost u nedjelju idem na kiretažu...više sreće drugi put...tako da ću opet u čekalice FET-a. vjerujem da će taj postupak biti uspješan. 
svima želim sreću od srca i sretne trudnoće

----------


## amyx

*nora77*  :Taps:  jako mi je žao

----------


## Jelena

nora, baš mi je žao

----------


## blue bear

Nora...ispuši se, isplaći, najedi čokolade i idemo zajedno u nove pobjede!

----------


## nora77

blue bear kako je bilo na konzultacijama u Adebaru?
ja obavila kiretažu prije dva dana, već mi je puno bolje i u pregovoru sam s doktorom za daljnje pretrage i postupak.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*nora77*  :Love:

----------


## nora77

Maja Lena kakva je situacija kod tebe? kada je prvi ultrazvuk? Jedva čekam dobre vijesti ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nora77

cure hvala na podršci! idemo hrabro dalje jer će doći i naših 9 mjeseci!

----------


## Jelena

nora77, jesi li napravila imunološke pretrage - PAI 1, MTHFR, Faktor V Leiden, F II itd. S obzirom da imaš dva spontana, možda imaš problem s cirkulacijom. Pogledaj malo na topic o imunološkim. Možda bi uz heparin ili fragmin uspjela iznijeti trudnoću.

----------


## blue bear

Samo da javim...konzultacije uspješno odrađene. Oduševljeni smo sa doktorom...sad slijede daljnji pregledi koje još nismo napravili i ja moram spustit TSH :Smile:  Ako će sve biti u redu možda smo gore sredinom petog mjeseca :Smile:  :Smile:  
Nora 77...možda smo zajedno :Smile:  Jelena, kakvi su tvoji planovi?

----------


## blue bear

Curke...imam još jedno pitanjce :Smile:  Lijekovi za stimulaciju gonali, menopauri??? Meni je doc rekao da nabavim u Hrvatskoj jer je jeftinije. Moje pitanje je dal se to treba puno prije naručiti?

----------


## Jelena

blue bear ovi drugi se zovu menopuri. U Zagrebu većina nas kupuje u ljekarni Filipović u Zagorskoj (imaju popust na cash), ali ih ima uglavnom po svuda, svakako blizu bolnica koje rade IVF. U manjim gradovima ne znam gdje i kako. Ja sam kupovala i u Brežicama (Gonal pen je tamo jeftiniji), tamo se treba naručiti telefonski.

Nismo još pisali u Austriju nikome. MM i ja nismo odlučili niti kamo 100%. Uglavnom, ciljamo svibanj za postupak, ali još se ne zna gdje  :Smile:

----------


## blue bear

Tnx :Smile:  U brzini sam krivo napisala naziv :Smile:

----------


## nora77

ajde baš mi je drago blue bear da ti se svidio doktor :Very Happy:  jako su bitni ti prvi dojmovi.

a ja sad krećem na te imunološke pretrage imam već dogovoreno za ponedjeljak, pošto sam dva puta imala gotovo identičnu situaciju vrlo je lako moguće da baš nešto ne šljaka s cirkulacijom. ma napravit ću sve što treba. nadam se postupku u petom mjesecu.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

onda ćemo možda sve čekati proljetne bete! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Gabi25

I ovdje:
RTL želi dalje obrađivati ovu temu i baviti se našim problemom i zato traže par koji je bio u inozemstvu i uspio vani od donošenja novog zakona koji bi mogao reći i pitati se da li se njihovo dijete broji u ministrovu statistiku a oni su za to masno platili u inozemstvu.
To je njihov prvi zahtjev i mislim da je ovo odlična prilika- a znam da ima cura koje su to komentirale na temi o rezultatima- broji li ministar i moju bebu u svoje rezultate?
Molim vas cure javite se, nije ništa strašno a sada imamo priliku držati ovu temu aktualnom.

----------


## tonili

*Evo ja vas sve pozivam da na linku u mom potpisu preuzmu prosvjedni avatar. To je način da i ovako virtualno iskažemo nezadovoljstvo postojećim zakonom. Ne možemo svi izaći na ulice, no možemo ovom malom gestom pokazati da nam je stalo...*
P.s. U albumu imate i predloške postera - transparenata - za one koji se odluče prošetati  :Wink:

----------


## tonili

* Popis ljudi za medije - važno!* 

Dragi naši forumaši i forumašice!
Trebamo vašu pomoć. Kako bismo se i dalje mogli boriti protiv nepravde koja nam je nanešena ovim zakonom, ali i kako bismo mogli educirati javnost o neplodnosti, ukazivati na probleme s kojima se susrećemo - moramo snaći snage i izaći u medije. 
Kako se takav angažman obično u kratkom vremenskom periodu, često je teško naći nekoga tko bi bio voljan reći par riječi o svom mpo stažu.
ZATO: _Molim sve vas koji ste u mogućnosti i želite na bilo koji način progovoriti o tome da mi pošaljete svoje podatke na pp._
_Nije bitno koliko imate godina, postupaka iza sebe, nije bitna ni dijagnoza ni vrsta postupka, jeste li uspjeli ili ne - bitna je samo dobra volja!_
Možete naglasiti da u obzir dolaze samo *anonimne izjave, novinski članci ili ste spremni izaći pred kamere i snimiti prilog ili čak doći u live emisiju.* 
Napravit ćemo popis ljudi za medije - samo tako ćemo moći na vrijeme reagirati na upite novinara.
Svaki vaš glas nam je iznimno važan
Beskrajno vam hvala za odaziv!

----------


## Jelena

pridružujem se tonilinom pozivu. zbilja nije neki problem to s medijima. najteže je izići pred kamere, definitivno, ali i na to se čovjek navikne.

treba se boriti za brace i seke, taman kad stasa mali austrijanac, trebat će mijenjati zakon, da se ide po bracu ili seku  :Wink: 
a uz ove domaće političke probleme pitanje je hoće li se i iz nove vlade netko nama baviti, ako nas ne vide.

----------


## Ana1201

Pozz svima! Evo muž i ja se odlučili da u slučaju neuspjelog postupka u HRV koji imamo uskoro,najvjerojatnije idemo u Austriju,točnije Kinderwunschklinik Wels,al mi idemo na konzultacije u Beč 22.04. Vidim da ste već neke i išle tamo,pa me zanimaju dojmovi,imate kakav smještaj za preporučiti? Dali oni rade IMSI metodu jer sam sad totalno zbombardirana svim mailovima iz austrijskih klinika pa više ne znam tko rabi koju metodu?

----------


## Jelena

Piše na njihovom cjeniku, ako se dobro sjećam, što nude. Mislim da wels nudi samo PICSI. Ali nisam dugo bila na njihovim stranicama.

----------


## sany 7

Pozdrav svima,

mi smo trenutačno u postupcima u našim državnim klinikama.

zanima koliko na kraju novčano sve to ispadne, sa postupkom lijekovima i stanovanjem tamo. onako okvirno.

hvala unaprijed

----------


## Jelena

sany 7, tu ima jako puno parametara koji odlučuju o cijeni. Idete li na IVF ili ICSI, uzimate li anesteziju, koliko imaš godina, odnosno koliko ti treba lijekova, pa koje lijekove će ti uopće prepisati, treba li raditi TESE, IMSI, PICSI, zamrazavanje ili što. Kakav si smještaj spremna uzeti. Svaka klinika ima svoje cijene i čak nisu niti stavke identične. Loimer je nešto skuplji od Adebara, Zech još skuplji. Odakle ideš, gorivo itd. Po mojoj gruboj procjeni, može vas izići i 6000 - 7000 eura, ali to ne mora biti tako puno. Moraš pogledati na njihovim stranicama, pozbrajati ono što vam treba, dodati cca 1000 eura za lijekove gore i smještaj možeš naći za cca 50 eura po noći. Put ovisi odakle idete i koliko puta ćete ići.

----------


## nora77

mogu odgovoriti na pitanje o cijeni, mi smo bili u Adebaru IMSI metoda sa lijekovima i smještajem potrošili ukupno 5000 eura. Od toga 3100 postupak, 800 lijekovi (naravno zavisi koliko ti gonala i ostalih treba, moja stimulacija je bila relativno blaga), smještaj 12 dana 1100 eura u apartmanu (nije potrebno toliko biti gore, možeš putovati, to sve ovisi o mogućnostima i željama i o vrsti smještaja). u tu cijenu nisam računala putne troškove i hranu. to ti je manje više to. također ako kupuješ lijekove ovdje ili u slo (zavisi šta) možeš proći jeftinije, ja sam kupovala gore što je nešto skuplja varijanta gonala što se tiče, ali sam zato za menopur prošla dosta jeftinije jer sam koristila merional (zamjenski).

----------


## nora77

moram napomenuti da smo mi bili gore odmah od prve folikulometrije  do drugog dana poslije transfera,  znači samo smo jednom putovali gore.

----------


## Jelena

cure je l traže u adebaru nalaz papa testa?

----------


## nora77

meni nisu tražili papa test, ali sve brisove jesu, hormone,hep i hiv.

----------


## ivica_k

> cure je l traže u adebaru nalaz papa testa?


da, papa test je bio dio obavezne medicinske dokumentacije koju su tražili

----------


## Jelena

:Confused:  znači kako kome. e, svasta.

----------


## nora77

ne znam zašto je tražen papa test ivici k, ali jelena ako želiš poslat ću ti na pp originalan mail koji sam od njih dobila ako te zanima.

----------


## blue bear

I ja mislim da ga više zanimaju brisevi. Ja nisam imala papa test, pa mi je rekao da mu mogu i stari poslati (od prije 6 mjeseci)! Ipak sam sad radi sebe radila ponovno, ali se rezultati čeeeekkkkaaajuuu :Smile:  Ko i sve kod nas :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

Cure, je l znate može li se Progynova mite i Norcolut u Austriji dobiti bez recepta?

----------


## ivica_k

ne znam odogovr na tvoje pitanje, ali imam cijelu kutiju progynove, ako želiš proslijediti ću ti je...inače, zamjena za nju je estrofem

----------


## Jelena

Joj super ivica! Je l to imaš "mite", od 1 mg? Jer taj mi je prepisao. Uobičajeno je Estrofem 2 mg, al mi je neka zbunjena apotekarica rekla da ima i od 1 mg, valjda joj mogu vjerovati. Javim ti se na pp.

----------


## ivica_k

odgovorila sam ti, ali kad dođem kući provjeriti ću jel od 1 ili 2 mg

----------


## mia74

*Jelena*,estrofem postoji od 1mg i od 2mg,dobro ti je magistra rekla.

----------


## blue bear

Jeeei, idemo u 5 mjesecu u Adebar :Smile:  Čekam protokol!!!

----------


## Jelena

blue bear, super!!! Možda se vidimo tamo  :Wink: 

Na jednom drugom topicu je ksena napisala da u Austriji nema zamrzavanja blastica. Je l zna netko što o tome? (realno ja niti ne očekujem toliko dobrih embrija s obzirom na svoju dob, ali za svaki slučaj) Čitam neke tekstove na webu pa sam vidjela da nekad zbilja zamrzavaju trodnevne, a dio puste da se razvija do blastice. Je l to zbog nekog propisa ili optimiranja liječenja?

----------


## nora77

blue bear super! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
 a jelena što se tiče zamrzavanja blastica nisam čula ništa o toj zabrani, mogu samo reć da su moje zamrznute  na 4 dan u stadiju morule, a ne na tri dana. mislim da nije zabranjeno ni zamrzavat blastice, mislim da je to do doktora koji odlučuje o tome.  joj nadam se da ćemo svi u petom mjesecu u austriju!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jelena

nora, thx! Ne vidim onda nikakvu prepreku za petodnevni embrio, između 3 dnevnog i 4 dnevnog mi se čini značajno veća razlika, nego morula ili blastica.

----------


## ivica_k

Jelena, mogu ti odgovoriti kakva je praksa u Adebaru, za ostalo ne znam....embriji se kultiviraju do petka zbog toga cure koje su imale punkciju ponedjeljkom imaju zamrznute morule/rane blastice, a one s punkcije utorkom imaju zamrznute 8.st zametke
zašto je to tako, osim eventulano logističkih razloga, nije mi poznato
sjećam se samo detalja s kozultacije, gdje je dr. Schutz komentirao da imaju veći postupak uspješnosti iz transferiranih morula nego blastica...zašto? zato jel transfere rade petkom, a ne subotom
a opet, na FET smo došli u subotu, a ne u petak kako smo očekivali jer su nam embriji bili rane blastice
nadam se da si shvatila poantu, što sam htjela reći, dosta sam "nabacala" :Grin:

----------


## Jelena

ivica_k, baš ti hvala! sve sam skužila, možda se ipak poznamo  :Grin: 
Imam još pitanja. Kao da idem prvi put u postupak  :Embarassed:   :Smile: 
Naime, dobila sam recepte za Cetrotide i Choragon, pa stoji_: 0,25_ _OP Io 5 Stk_ kod Cetrotida, gdje OP vjerojatno znači Originalpackung, a što znači _Io_ je l zna netko? I je l mi zbilja treba 5 kom.? To me buni jer na istom receptu stoji i Choragon _5000 IE OPI 3 Stk,_ a ne mogu vjerovati da mi treba 3 štoperice. Lako za Choragon, ali mi se Cetrotide zbog visoke cijene ne kupuje više komada nego je potrebno, a ima apoteka gdje se može na kom. dobiti.

----------


## ivica_k

4 kom cetrotide su mi bila dovoljna. i mali hint za aplikaciju choragona koji sam dobila od dr. S - sjedneš i pikaš u bedro po kutem od 90 stupnjeva (ne mora ići u guzu)
jel postupak dogovoren? koga ste izabrali?
sretno!

----------


## Jelena

:Smile:  Ma je, kod Schuetza. Planirana punkcija iza 1.5., sitno brojimo  :Smile: 
Budem ja njih mailom pitala, nije još hitno.
Ja sam si uvijek sama davala sve injekcije, tako da mi nije ni sa štopericom frka. A za cetrotide u biti niti ne mogu, čini se, točno gađati. Vjerojatno je povoljnije 5 kom u Zagrebu, nego 4 kom. u Wiener Neustadtu.
ivica_k, ako ti se da, daj mi pliz na pp neke svoje dojmove napiši.

----------


## blue bear

Jelena, meni nije nikakav Choragon napisao u receptima. Mogu to i kod njega dobiti kad će mi trebati? Ja inaće čekam protokol i dobro da imam puno posla pa ne mislim toliko na to, jer bi inaće poludjela. Budući da nam je prvi postupak, nemam pojma o nićem (osim onog što sam pročitala), a ni sama ne znam dal je to bolje ili lošije po mene :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

> ... a ni sama ne znam dal je to bolje ili lošije po mene


E to si dobro pogodila, i ja se često pitam to isto, samo što se meni čini da sam previše informirana oko nekih stvari pa lako shvatim da bi nešto *možda* moglo biti problem.

----------


## ivica_k

Jelena, molim te isprazni inbox, da ti mogu poslati dojmove iz Adebara

----------


## Jelena

jesam  :Embarassed: 
oprosti!

----------


## blue bear

Još ništa od protokola :Sad:  Već blago luuudim! Koliko sam računala od idućeg tjedna bi trebala uzimat pilule, a ja još uvijek namam info...Kaj da si sama napravim protokol, pa javim gore, hihihihihi 
Već smo zvali i poslali dva maila, tako da mi je glupo. Osjećam se ko da gnjavim, ali takva sam :Smile:  
Nora 77, ima li kod tebe šta novog? Jelena, kolko si ti čekala na protokol?

----------


## Jelena

*blue bear*, meni je dr. rekao da će mi u srijedu poslati, dobila sam u petak, s dva dana zakašnjenja, a točno tjedan dan prije nego sam trebala početi uzimat lijekove. Ne trebaš se osjećati kao da gnjaviš, previše nam je to važno, a bome i skupo.

----------


## blue bear

Tnx Jelena! Čekam još jedan dan! Vjerojatno nije takva hića kakva je meni u glavi :Smile:  Za svaku malu stvar ispaničarim, a onda se smirim. Sve će biti dobro. Jedva čekam da dobijem datume da vidim jel idemo zajedno gore :Smile:

----------


## blue bear

Stigao mail :Smile:  Ovako, od 15.4.2011. trebam uzimati progynova mite i norcolut. 29 postajem pikalica 2Amp Gonala i 4. 5.2011 slijedi prvi ultrazvuk. Curke, jedino nisam skužila šta je to Aprednislon trebam uzeti 1/2-0-1, e to ne kužim. To trebam uzimati do dana pred punkciju (ak sam dobro skužila). Dal je netko imao sličnu stimulaciju?

----------


## mare41

blue bear, evo ti odgovaram prije Jelene :Smile:  (ako je sad zauzeta), koliko znam-njen protokol je sličan, a Aprednislon je prednison (kortikosteroid), ima ulogu imunosupresije, al to su tako male količine da te ne treba biti strah (pijemo ga i mi Česi), ali nakon transfera pa dalje (neko i od prvog dana).

----------


## mia74

Aprednislon je kortikosteroid,kao kod nas Decortin.
Uzimaš ga:pola ujutro,u podne ne uzimaš i navečer uzmeš jednu cijelu tabletu.

E sad kako ga trebaš uzimati,ne znam,piše ti valjda u uputstvima protokola.

----------


## mia74

Mislila sam da ne znam od kad do kad ga trebaš uzimati,a ne kako ga trebaš uzimati.
Sorry.. :Embarassed:

----------


## mare41

mia, sad sam tek vidjela za pola ujutro i jednu navečer, mi uzimamo ili 2,5 mg ili mi teži slučajevi 5 mg.

----------


## mia74

Ha,ha..znači i ja sam bila "teži" slučaj.. :Laughing: 
Decortin od 5mg i to me dr.R. nagovorio..

----------


## mare41

al, upalilo je :Smile: , to je bitno, kad si prekinula s njim?
(sorry, Austrijanci što zachetavamo temu, al vidim da je i kod vas prednison standard pa vam može biti zanimljivo).

----------


## spodoba

cure, decortin uzimate zbog mogucih smetnji u implantaciji, ili?
istina da sam u njemackoj u postupku, ali bih pitala..razmišljala sam o tome zbog lupusa, mutacije i endometrioze..

svima sretno.. :Heart: 
jelena, neka ti ovo proljece bude plodno! :Smile:

----------


## mia74

Uf..teško pitanje..znam da sam počela odmah kao i Gonale,a do kada..ne znam točno..jer to nije bilo jedino što sam "morala" u svojoj zbirci..

A za smanjivanje ili ukidanje sam se dogovarala sa docom preko maila ili preko mob..
Pa zato ne znam točno do kada..

----------


## Jelena

> Mislila sam da ne znam od kad do kad ga trebaš uzimati,a ne kako ga trebaš uzimati.
> Sorry..


 :Laughing:  svašta mi palo na pamet  :Smile: 

mare41, pamti pa vrati (tko mi je kriv kad lutam i po Češkoj)

Piše u protoklu otkad do kad se uzima Aprednislone, mislim da nije to problem, jedino je doza očito malo jača od Češke, dakle ujutro pola tablete i navečer cijelu od 5 mg. Ja sam dobila istu tu jaču dozu + što uzimam i 5 mg folne (većina uzima mikrograme).

Dakle ja sam nabavila Decortin 5 mg, Estrofem 1 mg i Primolut Nor 5 mg, da ti skratim muke blue bear, jer ovih lijekova nema pod tim nazivima kod nas.

----------


## Jelena

> cure, decortin uzimate zbog mogucih smetnji u implantaciji, ili?
> istina da sam u njemackoj u postupku, ali bih pitala..razmišljala sam o tome zbog lupusa, mutacije i endometrioze..
> 
> svima sretno..
> jelena, neka ti ovo proljece bude plodno!


Decortin se daje za imunosupresiju. Mislim da je endometrioza OK indikacija za to (s obzirom na njezin autoimuni karakter), ali kod nas se to baš i ne daje, jedino dr. Radončić, koliko znam. U Americi daju i jače doze, koliko znam.

Hvala na dobrim željama!

----------


## mare41

Jelena, svaki pdf je naš :Laughing: 
Sretno, cure!

----------


## Maxime

Trazila sam podatke pouzdanig austrijskog MPO strucnjaka za prijateljicu pa sam dobila preporuku od jedne austrijanke koja je rodila dvoje preslatke djecice nakon postupka kod:

Herr *Dr.* *Christoph**Kindermann**
Gynäkologie und Geburtshilfe
*Privatordination: 
Beatrixgasse 16/6, A - 1030 Wien
Ordinationszeiten: 
MO: 8 - 11 Uhr und 14 - 18 Uhr
DI: 8 - 12 Uhr
MI: 14 - 18 Uhr
FR: 8 - 12 Uhr
Tel.: 01/ 712 64 77
Fax: 01/ 712 64 77 - 14
E-Mail: christoph.kindermann@stadtparkmed.at
Homepage: www.stadtparkmed.at, 
www.kinderwunschzentrum.at
Christoph Kindermann suradjuje s privatnom klinikom  Kinderwunschzentrum (nije mu bitna zarada vec kvaliteta i uspjeh.
Nisam vam htjela uskratiti ovu informaciju  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

Dr. Kindermann  :Laughing:

----------


## Maxime

Jelena ?!

----------


## Jelena

Maxime, pa doktor za radit djecu se zove Kinder-mann, je l to nije smiješno ime?
Malo je taj smajlić pretjeran, oprosti ako ispada da se ismijavam, ali mi je zbilja zgodno, kao da mu je to "umjetničko" ime. "Dođite u Kinderwunsch kliniku kod doktora Kindermanna!"

Tebi svakako hvala na info  :Kiss:

----------


## mare41

Jelena, samo da znaš da je i meni smiješno :Smile: .

----------


## Maxime

zarazili su me austrijanci, izgubila sam svoj osjecaj za humor 6 mjeseci nakon sto sam se doselila u bec  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

LOL!!! Ali, mi smo ipak bolji, s glasnogovornicom.

----------


## spodoba

gyn koji je me pratio pred prvo zatrudnjivanje je imao isto smijesno prezime..kuckuck :D
bio je angaziran i uspjesan  :Smile:

----------


## blue bear

Nadam se da bude svima nama uspješno :Smile:

----------


## blue bear

Cure, šta ima? Jelena jesi već gore? Nora 77, šta ima kod tebe? Ja od idućeg petka počinjem sa gonalima, za sada sam samo uzbuđena i vrijeme mi letiiiii :Smile:  Imam još hrpu toga za srediti na poslu, tako da ne stignem ni previše misliti, ali uvijek je negdje 100 pitanja prisutno u glavi! Jelena, ako si gore, srrrreeetno i ne brini :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

blue bear, ja sam danas počela s Gonalima, znači točno tjedan dana se fulamo. Kad vi idete gore? Mi putujemo za tjedan dana na drugi UZV i ostajemo do druge subote. Ako sve bude kako treba, možda se i vidimo za dva tjedna  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Jelena, pa tek sam sad skužila da si u akciji!  :Smile:  
Od srca navijam za tebe! ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## blue bear

Da, Jelena, fulamo se za tjedan dana! Želim ti puno sreće! Nekako imam osjećaj da će nam se posrećiti ovog proljeća! Ajde, samo bez stresa i s pono optimizma :Smile:  Javi se kad se vratiš  :Smile:

----------


## blue bear

Curke, ja sam od danas pikalica :Smile:  Uopće nisam ni osjetila injekciju niti mi je bilo teško, ali...naravno taj ali...danas sam trebala dobit M, jer sam pila Progynova mite, ali ništa za sada. Ja svejedno uzela Gonal ujutro. E, sad...da li sam pogriješila? Jer na Gonalima piše da se trebaju uzimati od prvog dana M, a meni još nije stigla. Da li nekto zna nešto više? Što ako uopće ne stigne? Znam da paničarim, ali na Gonalima sam, pa oprostite :Smile:

----------


## ivica_k

prokomentiraj čim prije s dr. svoju situaciju...koliko se sjećam (a nemoj me uzeti za 100%) zadnja tabletica se uzima u nedjelju, a do petka prije starta stimulacije se treba prokrvariti...

----------


## blue bear

Hvala ivica-k. Zvali doca. Prekidamo sa gonalima i čekamo vješticu :Smile:  Joooj, zašto ne može ići kako treba?

----------


## blue bear

¸Dal ima netko ko nije dobio m na vrijeme, odnosno onako kako je doktor predvidio od 2-5 dana. Ili sam ja stvarno po svemu specifičan slučaj??? I što sad? Dal čemo nastaviti sa stimulacijom kad dođe ili se sve odgađa? A nemam ni nikakve naznake, osim što sam jako osjetljiva i plačem na sve...

----------


## Jelena

blue bear, mislim da nije rijetko da kasni M kad ju čekaš i iščekuješ. Meni je bila došla u srijedu popodne (3. dan), nešto ranije je počelo brljavljenje, a onda zbilja krenulo u srijedu, u petak krenula s gonalima. Pitam se da je fleksibilniji centar, jesam li trebala krenuti u četvrtak...
Glupo pitanje, al jesi li radila test trudnoće?

----------


## blue bear

Jelena, nisam radila test...ta opcija mi je presmješna :Smile:  Al, eto i to ću napravit, samo da se smirim. Ma najgore je to kaj sad nemam pojma da li će nas uopće uzeti u postupak. J, jeste vi sad gore?

----------


## mare41

Jelena, i ja sam htjela postavit isto glupo pitanje. I meni je menga kasnila pred stimulaciju i napravila sam test (iako sam se glupo osjećala), al bilo je puno takvih "gluposti" pred postupak.

----------


## Gabi25

Jelena ti si u kratkom protokolu? Bez decapeptyla od prošlog ciklusa?
Pitam zato što me baš zanima da li u kratkom protokolu ima razlike u tome da li se počinje sa gonalima 2. ili 3.dc?

----------


## blue bear

Mare 41, šta se dešava kod tog kašnjenja? Svejedno se ide u potupak? Ovu noć sanjala sam dečkića koji mi je rekao: Doći ću ja, al ne onda kad ćeš ti reći :Smile:  Pa i vidim!!! Joooj, nikad nisam toliko čekala m, i veselila se njenom dolasku. Danas je već 7 dan...šta čeka!

----------


## mare41

blue bear, sjećam se da je i našoj milivojki kasnila menga pred postupak u Pragu, i to podosta, možda se milivoj javi pa ispriča iz prve ruke, uglavnom,  išli su na UZV, uzimali duphastone i dočekali mengu da krenu sa stimulacijom. Ako ti test bude negativan, i ako menga i dalje kasni, ne bi bilo loše otići na pregled da se vidi šta se zbiva.

----------


## Jelena

Gabi25, s cetrotidama za supresiju sam u postupku. Kratkom. I ne znam je li svejedno drugi ili treći dan. Pod decapeptylom je svejedno, bez njega se sjećam da je Reš paničario da odmah treba početi, al kod njega sam bila u kratkom s decapeptylom.
Vidjet ćemo na živom primjeru (kud baš ja  :Smile: ) Uglavnom dobila sam M u srijedu popodne, počela sa stimulacijom u petak prijepodne, to bi se skoro i u Mb shemu uklopilo u smislu da ako dobiješ M iza 17 sati da se broji kao dan poslije, a s lijekovima se kod njih obično kreće popodne.

----------


## mare41

blue bear, sam si me podsjetila na forumašice koje su zatrudnile pod supresijom, prije stimulacije i koje su jaukale da ne mogu procuriti :Smile: , i da di im je menga :Smile: 
Jelena, sretno!

----------


## milivoj73

evo priče...51dc nema M...otišli na uzv sve ok ali dr.L ipak daje Norethisteron (progesteron) 3x1/7 dana i nakon prestanka terapije 3 dana stiže M...znači 61dc, u principu preskočila ciklus prvi i jedini put u životu, dotada najduže 40dc ali nakon stimulacija...krenuli u postupak i sad čekamo jednu malu gospođicu kako kaže dr.na uzv u četvrtak  :Smile:

----------


## blue bear

Cure, nemam pojma kaj da mislim??? Napravila 2 testa, oba pozitivna. Ja u njih ne vjerujem niti se mogu i želim ufurati u priču da sam trudna. Samo ću se još više razočarati. S našom dijagnozom...nemoguće! A opet gledam u njih i mislim si...kako su sretni ljudi kod kojih je to realnost. Ja mislim da su možda lijekovi utjecali na to u suprotnom, osim da se desilo čudo ja ne bih imala objašnjenja. Sutra idem napraviti još jednu glupost, a to je , vađenje bete, hihi stvarno nisam normalna

----------


## mare41

blue bear, čekamo sutrašnju betu, samo da ponovim ono što sam čula 150 milijuna puta na forumu-nema lažno pozitivnih testova, a nema tih lijekova koji će dati hormon beta HCG (osim naravno štoperica). držim fige i jedva čekam sutra!

----------


## Jelena

blue bear  :Wink: 
javi se!

----------


## Jelena

milivoj, blue bear nakon norcoluta ili norethisterona kasni M, tako da je to malo drugačije, ali želim joj jednako uspješnu trudnoću kao kod vas.

----------


## ivica_k

blue bear, razveseli nas  :Smile:

----------


## blue bear

Vadila sam betu, ali rezultati tek sutra. Ja ću poludjeti!!!! Nisam spavala cijelu noć! Danas me zvao Shutz i pita kaj je s mengom. Svesam mu ispričala i on veli da ti lijekovi koje mi uzimamo prije stimulacije nemaju utjecaja na hcg! Cure, ako je to istina, to je stvarno čudo! Ali, meni se čuda ne dešavaju, ja se uvijek za sve moram dobro polomiti, pa zbog toga ne mogu vjerovati! Rado bi razveselila i sebe i vas ali na sve gledam sa jednom veeelikom rezervom :Smile:  Javim sutra rezultate bete! Jeleni držim fige danas :Smile:  Sve će biti ok, možda je nešto u zraku! :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Nemaju ti utjecaja, nevjerojatna priča,osim štoperice koja se uglavnom prima kasnije  :Smile: . Nisam popratila tebe, tako da ne kužim zašto je nevjerojatno da si spontano trudna, pretpostavljam da nemaš neku dg. da nema jajovoda ili TM nema nijednog živog spermića, ali svašta se već događalo, spontane trudnoće žena debelo u menopauzi. Držim palčeve  :Smile: !!!!

----------


## Jelena

Evo da se javim prije nego me sutra obuzmu drugi osjećaji, nakon što me dr sutra nazove. Dobili smo 9 js, nemam pojma kakve su. Da smo bili u RH u postupku, znali bismo da su 3 dobre, a da će 6 baciti jer ne valjaju  :Rolling Eyes: 

Opći dojam što se tiče samog centra je super. Ne znam je li posljedica toga što sam maratonac i što dr zna što smo MM i ja po struci da nam ne objašnjava detaljno neke stvari (rekao nam je da nama ne treba brošura, da bismo ju mi mogli napisati sami  :Smile: ), ali mi se čini da bi za početnike bilo malo kompliciranije. Ne znam točno zašto to mislim, ali mi se čini da se početnik ne bi sjetio nekih pitanja (recimo kao blue bear s Gonalima).

Jedna banalna info koja mi pada na pamet je da ne treba nositi svoju spavaćicu ni šlape. Ne treba nikakve lijekove za poslije punkcije, sve se dobije, zajedno s datumima uzimanja. Puno sam dobila lijekova, al mislim da je to dosta vezano uz moj history. Pretpostavljam da svi dobiju 6 dana antibiotika i utrogestane. Dobila sam i decapeptyl kojeg moram piknuti za 6 dana za ugnježdavanje, to bi isto mogao biti standard možda. Ne znam. Platili smo danas. Ovi "sitni" lijekovi su uključeni (gonali naravno nisu), nisu nam naplatili TSH kojeg su nam vadili, al ne znam ako bude što za zamrznut, moramo li još što platiti. Na računu nisu napisane stavke poput mariborskih shema, nego sve skupa.

Punkcija je prošla sjajno. Bilo je 9 folikula i isto toliko stanica, iako je dr. rekao da kod endometrioze zna biti dosta praznih. Kad sam se probudila, ležala sam u svom boksu, a MM je već pazio na mene  :Heart:  Ponudili mi kavu ili čaj, ja uzela čaj, donijeli mi i fini čaj i finu kiflicu. Ubrzo mi je bilo bezveze ležati pa sam se obukla i onda nas je dr. primio na razgovor, dao nam detaljne upute što dalje. To je važno, jer nikad nisam još ovako kompliciranu shemu s lijekovima nakon punkcije imala. Sad si idem tablicu napraviti, inače sam izgubljena.

Poslije razgovora sam se super osijećala i odmah smo išli na ručak u vijetnamski u blizini (OK je, a nije skup, cca 15 eura ručak za nas dvoje). Otišli smo onda i u Eisenstadt na izlet, preporučam tko bude u blizini. Nije baš da smo jurili, nego lagana šetnjica, sladoled...

Sutra će me nazvati dr. Sch., da mi kaže je li se što oplodilo. Moram priznati da mi je velika frka pošto smo po prvi put samo 9 dana stimulirani.

----------


## Jelena

blue bear, ne znam u biti niti ja vašu dijagnozu. Ako ti nije problem, ajde pliz napiši, može i na pp.

----------


## ina33

Sretno i super "account"! Decapeptyl nakon transfera je neko vrijeme bila šema VV-a (Luči je to tako furao, a Daniela32 našla neki link da se u istraživanjima vidilo da to može pogodovat implantaciji).

----------


## Jelena

Eh da, još za dodat je da sam na svaki poslani mail dobila odgovor u roku 2 sata, ako je bilo u radno vrijeme, ili dan poslije. Telefonski pozivi također u dogovoreno vrijeme savršeno funkcioniraju (kuc, kuc, kuc).

----------


## ina33

Nije nebitna stavka  :Smile: .

----------


## Charlie

Jelena, sretno! Lučinger i sad daje Decapeptyl nakon ET, miiislim da je rekao da je to zato da poboljša kvalitetu embrija.

----------


## Reni76

Jelena super za j.s i sretno!

----------


## ksena28

Jelena super ti je izvještaj! Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

Nekako mi se čini malo informacija iz AT pa možda i predetaljno pišem.
Danas ujutro je situacija bila 4 oplođene js, a 2 bi još mogle, veli dr. Sch. Moram ga tužiti da je 50 minuta kasnio s telefonskim pozivom  :Smile:  Šalim se naravno kad se sjetim mariborskih muka po telefonu. Vidim da se i za blue bear brine kad ju je zvao.

Pitanje je koliko li će ih nastaviti razvijati se do petka kada je planiran transfer.

Onako u dokolici (nadam se da se ne ljute moderatorice) još da napišem da se 2 min od klinike nalazi prekrasan park za šetnju, iza hotela Corvinus (mislim da je preskup hotel, al nismo bili u njemu). U parku osim svježeg zraka ima svakavih životinja, čak i dva medvjeda. Neke smiješne kokice, zamorci, dlakave koze, papige male i velike... Zanimljivo je i da stoji i neki spomenik Corvinusu, Mađaru koji je osvojio taj dio Austrije, ali lijepo piše da je bio pristojan i dobar, a onda su ih osvojili Habsburgovci za koje ne piše jesu li isto bili dragi. Gdje li im je hrvatski populistički duh.

To je za slučaj da netko dođe prerano, ionako će spontano krenuti u tom smjeru.

----------


## Kadauna

došla sam samo zavibrati našoj *JELENI* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek ti izlet na njemačko govorno područje bude dobitno...............................

----------


## ivica_k

Jelena vibram za tvoj adebarski bingo postupak  :Smile: 
možeš li pitati dr. Sch zašto su transferi uvijek i isključivo u petak, bez obzira na broj oplođenih js - da konačno riješimo tu enigmu?!

----------


## spodoba

jelena, od sveg srca ti zelim da uspije!!!  :Heart: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## jelenkić

Samo da se nakon dugo vremena kratko ubacim i svima vam poželim dobitne postupke! Moj mali Adebarac šalje slinave puse  :Smile:

----------


## blue bear

Cure kako da se ja koja sam bila korak pred Adebarom, tj. već sam zakoračila usredotočim na to da mi je beta 6024,0!!!!!!! Naravno da sam u šoku i ne vjerujem. Da se dogodi nekom drugom još bi i vjerovala, ali nama...nemoguće, ili se čuda ipak događaju???
Za dr. Shutza imam samo riječi hvale. Mislim, čovjek zove od gore i brine se kako smo i što se događa (a znam da ima hrpu ljudi preko sebe). To je u našem svijetu rijetkost. Stvarno je super i ako je ovo kod mene stvarnost ( u koju ja još ne vjerujem) to možemo zahvaliti njemu, jer jedini je on rekao da je moj TSH puno previsoki za postizanje trudnoće. Doktori u Hrvatskoj na to uopće nisu obračali pažnju. Aaaaa cure, ja ću prolupati :Smile:  Idem danas na UZV pa se javim sa novostima :Smile:  Jelena, opusti se, sve će biti u redu. Čuda se ipak događaju :Smile:  Možda je došao red i na nas :Smile:

----------


## mare41

blue bear, čestitam na trudnoći!!!!!!! Bravo, znali smo :Smile: , iako ti nisi vjerovala.

----------


## blue bear

Mare 41, hvala ti :Smile:  Želim svima na ovom forumu da dočekaju pozitivnu betu, a i hoće, samo je pitanje vremena.  :Smile:

----------


## goga69

Bravooooo blue bear.....to je bas beta! koji ti je to dan od transfera i kako da odmah ides na uzv??moja je bila 17dpt 5906.0 i danas nakon 8 dana idem na prvi uzv i bas sam uzbudjena!!

jos jednom najlepse cestitke!!

----------


## ivica_k

blue bear, čestitke i od mene! javi nam kako je prošao prvi uzv :Heart: 

ako smijem pitati koja je vaša osnovna dijegonoza zbog koje ste upućeni na mpo

----------


## mare41

bb, požurila sam se čestitati  ti na Odbrojavanju, jako me to razveselilo pa nisam mogla dočekati da sama javiš :Smile: .

----------


## Mojca

Blue Bear, pa to je genijalno! Čestitam!  :Smile: 
Zbilja predivno!  :Smile:  Sva sam se raznježila.  :Heart:

----------


## nina977

Blue Bear,pa  to je fenomenalno!Čestitam od srca!!!

Vidim da si spominjala TSH,šta ti je dr.S rekao koja je optimalna vrijednost za postizanje trudnoće?

----------


## Jelena

blue bear, čestitam!!! stvarno lijepo!

nina977, TSH bi prema našim doktorima trebao biti do 2, ne znam kakv je stav u Adebaru. ima dosta cura koje ga skidaju, mislim da ima ovdje i cijela tema, malo pretraži.

----------


## blue bear

Cure, sad mi je sjelo, pa ja sam stavarno trudna :Smile:  Beba ima 5 tjedana, meni je preporučeno strogo mirovanje jer je jućer nešt počelo brljaviti. Sad kad je tu, moram ga čuvati, jer je to jaaako željeno dijete. Držite na fige :Smile:  Želim vam svima pozitivne bete i mirne trudnoće :Smile:  Puse svima :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

blue bear, čestitam još jednom. Držim fige da brljavljenje prestane!

----------


## Gabi25

Jelena kako je prošao transfer?

----------


## Jelena

Sami transfer je bio bez ikakvog problema (tu ja nisam nikada imala problema). Što se punkcije tiče, tu kod mene može biti problema, pošto mi je sve malo pomaknuto i na UZV u Zg me dr. pitala hoće li biti anestezija, s obzirom na nepristupačnost folikula. Punkcija je prošla totalno super, ništa me poslije nije bolilo, niti je krvarilo, ni brljavilo - ništa.

Što se tiče embrija, ona 4 su se razvijala do 4. dpo, kad je bio transfer, s tim da je jedan bio loš, jedan osrednji (fragmentiran), jedan napredniji - malo fragmentiran i jedan nešto sporiji, ali nimalo fragmentiran i taj se najviše sviđa doktoru (ja naravno stalno pretražujem slike na webu da nađem iste kao naše  :Smile: ). Uglavnom bio je transfer ova 3 embrija, od 4. ništa. Usprkos mojim svim problemima, dr. misli da je kod nas ipak prilično loš spermiogram kriv i za nemiplantaciju do sada. Rađen je IMSI, al svejedno. IMSI će valjda smanjiti vjerojatnost pobačaja, ako dođe do trudnoće.

----------


## Mali Mimi

blue bear baš super iznenađenje i sretno
Jelena nisam skužila da si u postupku, za tebe posebno navijam

----------


## mare41

Mali Mimi, Jelenu čuvam u svom potpisu :Smile: , vjerujemo, nadamo se i ~~~~~~~~~~.
bb, čekamo UZV i ~~~~~~~~~.

----------


## Kadauna

*Jelo, Jelena naša ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

kad će test a kad beta?

----------


## Jelena

Ne bih htjela začetavat temu kao stara iskusnjača na forumu.
Cure, hvala vam na podršci. Mali Mimi, to su zadnji trzajevi i više nisu moji, nego od MM. Ja sam počela radit na stavu da to moje tijelo može. Znaš mene skeptika  :Smile: 

Joj, nemoj sad K. da moram i betu javljat na forum  :Grin:

----------


## Kadauna

nisam mogla odoljeti pa također promijenih potpis, DANKE Mare41

----------


## blue bear

Jelena i ja ti držim fige da sve dobro prođe :Smile:  Čuda se ipak događaju :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

> jelena i ja ti držim fige da sve dobro prođe čuda se ipak događaju


x! 
~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## Kadauna

Mislim da je potrebno znati činjenice kakve jesu u IVF-u, uspješnost s  tri jajne stanice je ovisno o godinama izm. 6-21%, bez obzira u što Vas  Vaši liječnici uvjeravali! To se odnosi na broj stanica po ciklusu,  dakle upotrebljavane u jednom ciklusu a ne one neoplođeno zamrznute!!!


dob žene:    18-34 godine;               35-37 godina        38-39 godina           40+ godina

*3   j.s.                 21%                            18%                        12%                                                 6%*

*15  j.s.                 40%                          41%                        26%                             17%*

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/65387-Z...jajnih-stanica

----------


## Jelena

Na žalost, beta je negativna.

----------


## mare41

Jelena, žao mi je, grlim te

----------


## Mojca

> Jelena, žao mi je, grlim te


 :Sad:  Jako mi je žao...

----------


## ivica_k

> Jelena, žao mi je, grlim te


 :Sad:

----------


## Bab

Uf...draga Jelena, baš mi je žao...jako :Crying or Very sad: 
 :Love:  i drž' se

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Jelena*, žao mi je.

----------


## Miki76

Jelena draga, baš mi je žao.  :Crying or Very sad: 
A cjeli dan sam mislila na tebe i nadala se da će me dočekati lijepe vijesti kad se vratim s Juga....  :Sad:

----------


## blue bear

Jelena, žao mi je;( Stvarno sam imala nadu :Sad:  Odboluj, uživaj u ljetu i u nove pobjede! Jednom će biti pozitivna beta!

----------


## MajaPOP

Evo mene nakon ne bas previse prethodnih postova uglavnom vezanih za biohemijsku,vanmatericnu i sl...
Naime, na preporuku prijatelja, a uspjeh forumasice Maje Lene dodatno ohrabruje, za par dana krecemo sa postupkom i pripremom za IVF u Welsu... Ima li jos neko ovdje sa pribliznim terminom, iskustvom sa Welsom ili sl.? Svaki savjet mi je dobrodosao.
I ako nema niko za Wels, ima li neko ko se sprem za isti postupak u istvo vrijeme? 
Zajedno je ipak laske...?
Btw, svi nalazi kod mene i mm OK, nemaju 
objasnjenje za biohemijske,a za vanmatericnu 
pojasnjavaju da je "bad luck", iako je HSG bio 
uredan prethodno.
Hvala svima unaprijed na svakoj vrsti podrske!  :Smile:

----------


## valiana

Bokić da li znate da li ima u  klinici i dovacija jajne stanice i koliko to košta?¨!hvala

----------


## Kadauna

Valiana, u Austriji još uvijek nije dozvoljena donacija j.s. aj mi se javi na kadauna@net.hr, ne mogu ti poslati PP. 

Na donaciju j.s. cure idu u Prag, odnosno u Češku gdje je to legalno i gdje se najnormalnije provodi.

----------


## Maja Lena

Drage cure,

Evo nakon dugo dugo vremena i ja se ponovno javljam na forumu. U nedjelju sam rodila prekrasnog djecaka i eto nas dvoje smo jucer dosli doma.
Na forumu nisam bila cijelu trudnoću jer mi je psihički bilo preteško. Svaki vaš neuspjeh me je stvarno jako pogađao, a bojala sam se za svoju trudnoću pa sam odlučila da je najbolje za neko vrijeme maknuti se s foruma.
Od danas vam svima stojim na raspolaganju za sve informacije koje se tiču KinderwunschKlinik u Welsu.... pitajte sve što vas zanima...
Želim vam svima puno, puno uspjeha.....

----------


## Sela

Cestitke *Maja Lena* na najvecoj sreci!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivica_k

Maja Lena, čestitke i od mene na sineku!

----------


## Maja Lena

Hvala vam puno na čestitkama :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

Čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## blue bear

Evo, sada kad su se emocije malo slegle, javljam da se rodio moj bebolino :Smile:  Od sveg srca želim vam svima koji se borite sa ovim problemom da iskusite taj trenutak! To je vrhunac života! Ja ga gledam i plaćem svakog dana od sreće. To može iskusiti samo netko ko je tako dugo čekao...netko kao mi na ovom forumu. Sve vas pusamo ja i bebač :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

blue bear  :Heart:

----------


## linalena

Blue Bear čestitam tebi i taatici, uživajte, mazite se i pazite
i da još dugo dugo budete ne tom vrhuncu  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

> Mare 41, šta se dešava kod tog kašnjenja? Svejedno se ide u potupak? Ovu noć sanjala sam dečkića koji mi je rekao: Doći ću ja, al ne onda kad ćeš ti reći Pa i vidim!!! Joooj, nikad nisam toliko čekala m, i veselila se njenom dolasku. Danas je već 7 dan...šta čeka!


ovaj tvoj post sam zapamtila, predivan je, za one koje ne znaju-a jelena i ja se sjećamo-nagovarale smo te da radiš test jer M nikako doći pred postupak,
čestitam od srca!!!!!!!!

----------


## BlaBla123

Zna li neko da li u Grazu mogu negdje kupit decapeptyl, danas. I ako imate adresu. Hvala.

----------


## Jelena

BlaBla, zašto misliš da ga nema u svakoj apoteci? Na recept možeš dobiti bilo gdje, a mislim da bi morala biti i neka apoteka i u shopping centrima poput SCW u Strassgangu. Tj. u SCW-u ima skoro 100% apoteka, a valjda imaju i decapeptyle.

----------


## anaši1507

pozdrav cure, jedno pitanje koliko godišnje transfera se može obaviti u Beče i koliko dugo se čeka na postupak?
da li postoje nekakve liste ili kad se prikupe dokumentacija koja je potrebna može se u postupak?
možete mi dati neki kontakt da ih pitam što mi je sve potrebno od dokumentacije?

----------


## Jelena

anaši1507, u pravilu nema čekanja u Austriji. Ne znam gdje si htjela u Beču (ja sam bila u Wiener Neustadtu), ali kad odabereš kliniku obično se dođe na prvi razgovor i već u idućem ciklusu ideš u postupak, ako vam to odgovara i ako vam nalazi to dozvoljavaju. Ako ne možeš dva mjeseca za redom u AT, pokušaj dogovoriti da im poštom/e-mailom pošalješ nalaze. Ja sam folikulometrije odradila u ZG, a dr. mi je po nalazima prilagođavao terapiju, ali moraš kod nekog MPO-ovca. CITO je sasvim dobra opcija za to.

U pravilu, ako plaćaš, ni kod nas ne čekaš, ali žali bože vremena kod nas na liječenje, ako si može čovjek priuštiti inozemstvo.

----------


## Jelena

Sad tek vidim da tražiš kontakt, al imaš dosta klinika. Ja se ne bih usudila sugerirati, mogu ti samo napisati što je meni bilo u užem izboru - jedno je Adebar u Wiener Neustadtu kod dr. Schuetza, a drugo je Wels.

Evo linkovi:

http://www.adebar.co.at/wn/page.php?lan=1&tuser=a&pg=5

http://www.kinderwunschklinik.at/en/...tion-wels.html

Nisam sad već duže pratila austrijske forume, možda bi ti bilo dobro da si daš malo truda da vidiš kakava je situacija gore. Ako znaš njemački, nije problem naći njihove forume. Budi oprezna, recimo dr. Loimer je kupio dosta drugih klinika, ali važno je kakav je laboratorij, odnosno tko radi u laboratoriju, tako da nije svejedno je li neka istoimena klinika u Beču ili Grazu.

----------


## anaši1507

> Sad tek vidim da tražiš kontakt, al imaš dosta klinika. Ja se ne bih usudila sugerirati, mogu ti samo napisati što je meni bilo u užem izboru - jedno je Adebar u Wiener Neustadtu kod dr. Schuetza, a drugo je Wels.
> 
> Evo linkovi:
> 
> http://www.adebar.co.at/wn/page.php?lan=1&tuser=a&pg=5
> 
> http://www.kinderwunschklinik.at/en/...tion-wels.html
> 
> Nisam sad već duže pratila austrijske forume, možda bi ti bilo dobro da si daš malo truda da vidiš kakava je situacija gore. Ako znaš njemački, nije problem naći njihove forume. Budi oprezna, recimo dr. Loimer je kupio dosta drugih klinika, ali važno je kakav je laboratorij, odnosno tko radi u laboratoriju, tako da nije svejedno je li neka istoimena klinika u Beču ili Grazu.


na žalost ne znam njemački, ali engleski znam, valjda i oni znaju engleski? koju kliniku bi mi ti predložila jer već si u tim krugovima pa sigurno znaš bolje od mene

----------


## Jelena

Je l baš mora biti u Beču ili ti je svejedno gdje u Austriji? Ja sam se odlučila za Adebar u Wiener Neustadtu na osnovi tadašnjih austrijskih i njemačkih foruma (Nijemci idu u Austriju, jer i oni imaju zakonska ograničenja, doduše puno blaža nego mi ovdje). Nisam pratila kasnije scenu, moram priznati, ovo je od prošle godine dojam. Loimer ima bolju reklamu, možda i uspješnost, a i na sjeveru Austrije je pa je Nijemcima blizu. Meni je bio malo preskup, a i neke stvari su mi se činile pretjeranim u njihovim reklamama, pa me to odbilo. Ali i dalje mislim da je Wels solidno rješenje. Oni su malo skuplji od Adebara, a nama su i dalje bili. Osim toga, Wiener Neustadt je blizu granice s Mađarskom, pa smo mi smještaj uzeli u Šopronu, to je bilo dosta povoljno. Za prvi smo pregled našli povoljan smještaj u Beču. Pogledaj si na booking.com kakve su cijene smještaja za period kada želite ići, cijene se jako mijenjaju.

Ako ti je svejedno u kojem gradu u Austriji, možeš poslati upit na te dvije klinike pa odluči što ćeš.

----------


## anaši1507

> Je l baš mora biti u Beču ili ti je svejedno gdje u Austriji? Ja sam se odlučila za Adebar u Wiener Neustadtu na osnovi tadašnjih austrijskih i njemačkih foruma (Nijemci idu u Austriju, jer i oni imaju zakonska ograničenja, doduše puno blaža nego mi ovdje). Nisam pratila kasnije scenu, moram priznati, ovo je od prošle godine dojam. Loimer ima bolju reklamu, možda i uspješnost, a i na sjeveru Austrije je pa je Nijemcima blizu. Meni je bio malo preskup, a i neke stvari su mi se činile pretjeranim u njihovim reklamama, pa me to odbilo. Ali i dalje mislim da je Wels solidno rješenje. Oni su malo skuplji od Adebara, a nama su i dalje bili. Osim toga, Wiener Neustadt je blizu granice s Mađarskom, pa smo mi smještaj uzeli u Šopronu, to je bilo dosta povoljno. Za prvi smo pregled našli povoljan smještaj u Beču. Pogledaj si na booking.com kakve su cijene smještaja za period kada želite ići, cijene se jako mijenjaju.
> 
> Ako ti je svejedno u kojem gradu u Austriji, možeš poslati upit na te dvije klinike pa odluči što ćeš.


hvala ti Jelena još ću razmisliti...svi hvala tu kliniku Adebar, i ovu koju si i ti spomenula wels...ne znam još

----------


## Maja Lena

Anaši1507, ja sam bila u Kinderwunschklinik u Welsu i u prvom pokušaju sam ostala trudna. Ja imam samo riječi hvale za sve njih tamo. Ako te nešto zanima samo pitaj, pomoći ću ti koliko mogu.

----------


## anaši1507

Molim te kontakt klinike ili broj mob od nekog da stupim s nekim u kontakt

----------


## Maja Lena

Anaši 1507, nazovi na +43-7242-22- 44- 66 i na engleskom ili njemačkom traži dr. Bojanu Zečević. Ona ti je biolog u klinici. Ona će te uputiti dalje. Možeš joj poslati i mail ako hoćeš bojana.zecevic@kinderwunschklinik.at
Ja sam prvo poslala upit preko web stranice njihove, sljedeće jutro su me nazvali (zvala me gđa Marić isto zna hrvatski), potvrdila mi je termin za koji sam ja napisala da bi mi odgovarao. 
Došli smo na prvi razgovor i za mjesec dana smo bili u postupku.

----------


## strategija

Cure zna li koja dali se u Austriji može kupiti lijek na hrvatski recept? Bit ću tamo na putu a možda ću trebati kupiti YAZ pilule.

----------


## Maxime

strategija: neznam ali ako zelis mogu nazvati neku apoteku (zivim u Becu). Kad sam bila u Mariboru sam bez problema kupovala ljekove s receptom iz Slovenije u HR.

----------


## strategija

Joj Maxime bila bi ti jako zahvalna ako bi mi mogla to provjeriti. Ja isto mislim da nebi trebalo biti nekih problema ali malo me ipak kopka ako mi ih nedaju. Prvi dan m trebam nazvati doktora da mi kaže dali da ih počnem piti ili ne.

----------


## Maxime

Evo nazvala sam apoteku u centru Beca i potvrdili su da se s hrvatskim receptom mogu kupovati ljekove (ja sam svoje vremena ispunjavala obrazac za povrat PDVa - u Sloveniji na primjer 7% a povrat podizes u apoteci kod iduceg dolaska).

----------


## strategija

Zlatna si! Hvala ti od <3

----------


## sos15

Maxime,

Da li to znači da u Austriji mogu kupovati i sa receptom iz Bsne ili zavisi od zemlje do zemlje? Prvi put sam na ovoj temi, a sledeće sedmice putujem za Austriju,pa sam mislila tamo vidjeti imaju li Pregnyl jer u Bosni nisam našla dovoljno. 

Još me interesuje ima li neka od klinika u Austriji da je više za muški steriitet? Kakva je kod njih mogućnost zamrzavanja spermija pri punkciji ili biopsiji? Kakve su cijene?

----------


## picekvz

Pozdrav,Zovem se Vjeran i dolazim iz Varaždina...žena i ja imamo problem oko djece i odlučili smo se za Beč za kliniku.Molim Vas ako nam možete malo uputiti oko ovoga.Koja klinika je najbolja kome se javiti i slična pitanja.I od kuda uopće krenuti...puno hvala

----------


## picekvz

Pozdrav iako ste ovo napisali prije skoro 6 godina molim vas da nam pomognete.Moje je ime Vjeran i dolazim iz Varaždina HR.Moja žena i ja imamo problem oko djece i odlučili smo se posjetiti kliniku u Beču.Možete mi reći od kuda početi i kamo da se prvo javimo.Ako mi možete reći barem neke stvari koje ste vi prolazili od početka....hvala

----------


## Grickavjestica

> Pozdrav iako ste ovo napisali prije skoro 6 godina molim vas da nam pomognete.Moje je ime Vjeran i dolazim iz Varaždina HR.Moja žena i ja imamo problem oko djece i odlučili smo se posjetiti kliniku u Beču.Možete mi reći od kuda početi i kamo da se prvo javimo.Ako mi možete reći barem neke stvari koje ste vi prolazili od početka....hvala


Vjeran nezz dal si vec dobio odgovore koje si trazio i mozda ste vec u postupku ali ja cu svejedno odg dati. 
Mi smo u Becu i tu smo bili u postupku 2 puta i oba puta uspjesno nazalost s jednim spontanim. Bili smo u klinici Goldenen kreuz  za mene najbolji jer su bili uspjesni u nasem slucaju. Ugl.bitan ti je prvi razgovor s dr.koji traje sat vremena i koji kosta 140€ s UZV-om,osoblje jako jlubazno doktori susretljivi i uvijek spremni na suradnju i razgovor ugl od naseg prvog razgovora do oplodnje proslo je 3mj moglo je i manje ali uvijek neki nalaz los pa cekanje i ponovno vadenje. Imaju nasu doktoricu ako ti je njemacki ili engleski problem. Ako te jos sta zanima slobodno se javi ili ovdje ili pp. Sretno

----------


## Sky81

Dali mi mozes detaljnije objasniti kako da dodem do njih. Jel to najbolja Klinika u Austriji? Zasto si bas tu odabrala? 
Molim te, ja sam prosla vec 8x stim ivf/icsi privatno u Zgb. Isla bih probati u Austriju

----------


## D&D

Cisto informativno, netko je u postupku mpo u Austriji ili ima namjeru uskoro? Interesiraju me nova iskustva.

----------


## makajica

Poštovane, i ja sam se malo sa Češkog foruma prebacila ovdje... tko može malo podijeliti iskustva sa donacijom jajnih stanica u  Austriji ?

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Morrigan

Pozdrav svima,
ima li tko iskustva s klinikom IVF.Centers Prof. Zech u Bregenzu?

----------


## ERA

Pozdrav svima, mi smo se na kraju odlučili za Wunschbaby institut Feichtinger. U utorak imamo prve konzultacije, za sada sam dobila na mail pretrage koje trebamo napraviti pa se nadam da bismo mogli u prvi postupak u veljači. Inače, na svoju ruku sam napravila test koagulacije pa mi nisu najbolji nalazi tako da se uz azoospermiju još stvari komplicira.

----------


## Danka2020

Kakva su vaša iskustva sa tom klinikom? Koja je cena ICSI metode?

----------


## ERA

Za sada imamo jako dobre dojmove. Vrlo su pristupačni, dostupni putem maila i telefona te na svaki upit jasno odgovaraju. Na prvim konzultacijama smo bili prije cca 3tjedna, trajalo je sat vremena, cijena 150e. Nakon konzultacija ginica je napravila uzv koji nismo platili. Ovako, mi se nismo zanimali za ICSI tako da nemam točne informacije nfo za to ali mislim da je oko 5000e da je to kroz razgovor rečeno. IVF je cca 3900e.

Slijedeći put idemo napraviti javnobilježnički akt i izabrati donora. Bilježnika ćemo platiti 300e a uz njega moramo platiti i sudskog tumača te prijevod tog akta/ugovora što nije uključeno u cijenu i košta oko 150-200e.

----------


## ERA

Evo, vraćamo se iz Beča pa ću nabrzinu navesti današnje troškove. Iako nas nema puno na ovoj temi mozda nekom bude od koristi. 
-izjava kod javnog bilježnika-300eura
-prevoditelj kod javnog bilježnika-150eura (plaća se po satu, nama je sastanak trajao nekih pola sata)
-odabir donora (razgovor s liječnikom koji vodi odjel za donacije) + razgovor s psihologom - 160 eura. 

Iskreno, na ovih 160eura nismo računali al eto, naša greška je što nismo pitali.

----------


## Ivan22

> Evo, vraćamo se iz Beča pa ću nabrzinu navesti današnje troškove. Iako nas nema puno na ovoj temi mozda nekom bude od koristi. 
> -izjava kod javnog bilježnika-300eura
> -prevoditelj kod javnog bilježnika-150eura (plaća se po satu, nama je sastanak trajao nekih pola sata)
> -odabir donora (razgovor s liječnikom koji vodi odjel za donacije) + razgovor s psihologom - 160 eura. 
> 
> Iskreno, na ovih 160eura nismo računali al eto, naša greška je što nismo pitali.


@ERA pozdrav,
vidim da si zadnja aktivna na ovoj temi - zanima me ima li neki izvor vezan za austrijske klinike u smislu opreme, stručnosti i slično što bi pomoglo u odabiru klinike za program donorstva!
Hvala! može i na PM odgovor

----------


## ERA

Pozz Ivane,
Ja sam pokušavala pronaći neki izvor ali na kraju nisam našla ništa. S njemačkim nisam baš na vi tako da je moguće u tome problem. Nadam se da ćete vi imati više sreće.
Doslovno smo izvukli klinike u Beču (ima i u drugim gradovima ali nama je ovo zbog prijevoza bilo najjednostavnije), vadili neke informacije van i onda odlučili..

----------

